# Наше творчество > Поэзия >  Приглашение к общению в стихотворной фор

## Звездочка-Т

НУ вот, мальчики и девочки!
Мои дорогие, не пора ли нам возобновить нашу темку в стихах?
Думаю самое время! Эмоций после переезда у всех полно. А Нашего ПАНа и Умку так и распирает от них:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Добро пожаловать! Всем, кто любит рифмоплётить! :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Если я в своей квартире
Сяду на пол, три, четыре...
Кто поможет мне подняться
Чтоб самой не напрягаться?
 :037:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Что-то не получается правка в первом посту...да ладно. Пусть уж так будет.:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

ПОсмотрела я опять
Никто не хочет рифмовать
Ладно други - вас прощаю
Я пошла наверно спать!

----------


## Nita

*Звёздочка*,
Если сильно раслабляться,-
Можешь на полу остаться.
Не пора ли тебе встать,
Лечь на мягкую кровать! :078:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> Если сильно раслабляться,-
> Можешь на полу остаться.
> Не пора ли тебе встать,
> Лечь на мягкую кровать


Я бы с радостью, да только
Не пускает он меня
Лечь на мягкую кроватку
Светом голубым маня:biggrin: :wink:

----------


## Umka

> Я бы с радостью, да только
> Не пускает он меня
> Лечь на мягкую кроватку
> Светом голубым маня...


В душе моей смятение,
Какой-то голубой,
Моё мировоззрение 
Попрал своей ногой!

Он не даёт звездульке
Занять свою кроватку
И из-под одеяла
Подрыгать голой пяткой :o)

----------


## Nita

> Я бы с радостью, да только
> Не пускает он меня
> Лечь на мягкую кроватку
> Светом голубым маня:biggrin: :wink:


Как тебя я понимаю,
Ночи я не досыпаю,-
Оторваться нету сил,
Он навек меня пленил.
 :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

ей девченки аккуратней,
голубые не с проста,
навык личный агрегатный,
пользуют всё не туда.....

----------


## PAN

Плюньте вы на голубых!!!:tongue: 
Все они прАтивные...:rolleyes: 
А ещё, братва, у них :Ha:  
Дюзы  :Jopa:  реактивные..... :Vah:  

Пожелаю Тане я
Видеть сны приличные :Aga: 
Мы, считай, почти родня...
Вот советы личные:

Лучше кушать, больше спать,
На ночь можно погулять,
Мирно форум почитать... 
И бегом в свою кровать!!! :Aga:  

И плевать на голубых!!!!:cool: 
Нет!!! Не надо нам таких!!!! :mad: 
.....................:biggrin:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Вот и Павлик появился,
Видно на ночь "погулял",
Очень жосскими стихами
Голубых поразгонял...

Всех отправил по кроваткам
И свалил в "Карзину", гадкий... :014:

----------


## PAN

*Хромая Судьба*, хто ты????:confused: 
Мои отследила "полеты"....:rolleyes: 
Меня называешь так мило... :Oj:  
У нас с тобою - было???? :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Пожелаю Тане я
> Видеть сны приличные
> Мы, считай, почти родня...
> Вот советы личные:


Прочитала, прослезилась
Но совет не приняла
Ну почто я по дорогам 
Буду топать счас одна?

Тут собрались со вселенной 
Супер лучшие друзья
Нет Пашуля, извиняйте
Погуляйте без меня:cool:  :Ha:  :tongue: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Меня называешь так мило...
> У нас с тобою - было????


Нежто и это забыть ты успел?
Ну Паша, ну друг! Ну ты и пострел! :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*PAN*,

Я та, кто всему вопреки,
Пришла, чтоб спросить за долги...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ей девченки аккуратней,
> голубые не с проста,
> навык личный агрегатный,
> пользуют всё не туда.....


Как узнал что голубые
Пользуют всё не туда?
Подскажи ка мне на ушко
Что же это за байда:cool: :wink: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Но совет не приняла


Я тебя не прогоняю, 
А добра тебе желаю!!!:rolleyes: 

Вот отойду в сторонку,
Мел об стенку раскрошу,
Крупно буквы напишу:
ТАНЬКА - ВРЕДНАЯ ДЕФФФЧОНКА!!!
.........:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Хромая Судьба*,
 Любаша, приветик!

----------


## PAN

> Я та, кто всему вопреки,
> Пришла, чтоб спросить за долги...


Чую я, что сейчас до мигрени
Доведут меня веткой сирени..... :Vah:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*Звёздочка*,
 Здравствуй Танька -ясная,
Звёздочка прекрасная!

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*PAN*,
Пусть не бьёт тебя жуткий озноб,
Промокашкой утру тебе лоб,
И, воизбежанье мигрени,
Помолчу лучше я о сирени...

----------


## PAN

Любушка!!!!! Ура!!!! Привет!!!!!!
Вот табе:  :flower:  .... Других, блин нет....:frown:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*PAN*,
Ты цветы на полянке той рвал, 
Где вчера голубых пресовал?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ты цветы на полянке той рвал,
> Где вчера голубых пресовал?


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Любаша!!!! Тот ник лучше был!!!! :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*Звёздочка*,
Танюша, я пароль забыла
И ник случайно загубила
Но не печалюсь вовсе я 
Такая хромоногая....

----------


## PAN

*Хромая Судьба*,
С голубыми не дружусь,
Так как к ним не отношусь.... :Ha:  
А Цветочек - от души... :Oj:  
Ещё надо??? - напиши...:wink:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*Звёздочка*,
Кстати, с праздником, сестричка,
Пусть сияет твоё личко!
Смайликов не нахожу,
Просто от души пишу...

----------


## PAN

> я пароль забыла
> И ник случайно загубила


Знаешь что, голубушка -
Зовись ка просто -"Любушка"!!!!!

----------


## Хромая Судьба

> Ещё надо??? - напиши...


Павлик, боже, вот чудак...
Ты б спросил еще не так....

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*PAN*,
Не учите мИня жить,
Хочу хроменькой побыть...

----------


## PAN

> Павлик, боже, вот чудак...


Любушка! Прости засранца!
Обещаю завтра с ранцем
Сбегать в лучший магазин
Прикупить там пять корзин
Беленьких цветочков
Каких ты любишь... Точка

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*PAN*,
Пашка,не сходи с ума,
Дома ждет тебя жена!

----------


## PAN

Вот цветы....
А где же ты????

----------


## Хромая Судьба

*PAN*,
Павлик, милый дурач0к,
Попадешься ж на крюч0к...
За цветы красивые -
Агромное спасибо!!!

----------


## PAN

> Пашка,не сходи с ума,
> Дома ждет тебя жена!


С ума иногда нам полезно сходить -
Иначе придется "влачить", а не "жить"....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Кстати, с праздником, сестричка,
> Пусть сияет твоё личко!
> Смайликов не нахожу,
> Просто от души пишу...


Спасибо Любашенька за поздравленье!
Не в смайликах дело, а дело в общении
Тебя рада видеть я снова, и снова
Поверь мне пожалуйста,честное слово...

А то ведь осталась одна я совсем
С ПаНаМи, с ведмедями, вот что за хрень:cool: 
Изгаляться им не лень ведь
На помойке целый день! :Aga:  :wink: :biggrin:

----------


## Влюблён

Ну противный,опять я пропал
Хай народ!!!Я тут тож проползал,
дай загляну,как было у Вас?
Звездулька, ты как всегда высший клас!!!!

----------


## PAN

> А то ведь осталась одна я совсем
> С ПаНаМи, с ведмедями, вот что за хрень


Оппаньки и вот те на!!!!!! :Vah:  
Танька - точно вредина!!!:tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звездулька, ты как всегда высший клас!!!!


Хай Игорёша!
Ну де ты пропал?
Скучно тут было
Ты нас не искал?:rolleyes: :smile:  :flower:

----------


## PAN

*Влюблён*? Случайно не в кошку?
Скучаешь, сидишь у окошка
И письма строчишь до полночи?
И снова влюбляешся.... очень.....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Оппаньки и вот те на!!!!!!
> Танька - точно вредина!!!


Вредина она ще та
Вся в родню жеш
Вся в ПаНа:cool:  :Ha:  :biggrin:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Спать пора, любимый спит
И тихонечко сопит...
Завтра раненько вставать,
На работу провожать...
До свиданья, не скучайте
И поспать не забывайте...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> До свиданья, не скучайте
> И поспать не забывайте...


Ой какой забавный пёсик!
Пуговкой курносый носик
Спи Любаша, сны смотри
Мы придём на раз, два, три!:biggrin:  :Aga:   :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> Спи Любаша, сны смотри
> Мы придём на раз, два, три!


Вот придём в Любашин сон... :Vah:  
Будет развесёлым он....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вот придём в Любашин сон...
> Будет развесёлым он....


Тише! Что ты раскричалсИ?
ДАй сначала ей уснуть
Представляю что ей снится
Если нас туда воткнуть :Vah:  :biggrin:  :Ha:

----------


## maknata

Спит усталая Любаша,
Умка, Звёздочка и Паша...
Только мне одной не спится.
Надо ж было заблудится?
Приплелась в глуши ночной
Наслаждаться тишиной. :051: 
Ладно, смайлы поищу,
Может что то напишу. :067: 
Передам привет ребятам
И потопаю я спатки  :077:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Только мне одной не спится.
> Надо ж было заблудится?


Что же ты Натуся наша 
Не кричала "Помоги"?
Я б немного посветила, 
Мы б с тобою путь нашли.

Я же знала наперёд -
Нюх тебя не подведёт!
Новый форум пахнет вкусно - 
Свежей краской - не капустой

Ну а это - опоздавшей
 :018:  
Чтоб ей было веселей
Ты ничё не пропустила.
В доме новом - без дверей

Посмотри сколько народа
Собралось тут за 3 дня
Двери мы с петель - то сняли,
Заходите все, друзья!
 :051:  
Всё, теперь пора учиться, 
Буду вечером опять.
Вы смотрите тут ребята - 
Без меня не баловать
Натку мне не обижать. :025: 
 :flower:   :Oj:  Всем до вечера!

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*,

Давай, учись, коллега... :Aga:   Пардон - ишшо студент....:tongue: 

А нас - накрыло снегом...  :Vah:  Такой вот прецедент.....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

А нам, в Хохляндском захолустье
Про снег осталось лишь мечтать... :076: 
И размышления мужей научных
Лишь с тихим ужасом читать...
У нас такие ходят сплетни
(не знаем верить или нет) :Fz: 
Нам говорят, что через полстолетья
Экватор будет там, хде щас Донецк :036:

----------


## PAN

Помню - в малолетстве советском
Познакомился я с Донецком.....
Роз миллион, по рублю абрикосы -
Это ведро.... И крутые откосы
Шахтных отвалов.... И мало хохлов....
Рядышком море .... да - точно - Азов!!!!

----------


## maknata

Грядут большие перемены в мире...
В Азовском море заведутся крокодилы...
Но вот скажи мне, Паша - Пан
Как жрать хохлам то САЛО с обезьян? :Fz:

----------


## PAN

У природы-мамы ответов не мало - 
Былиб хохлы - найдется и сало!!!!!
Как и для русских - была бы глотка -
Для глотки всегда обнаружиться водка......

----------


## maknata

Ваша водка, наше сало
Для компании немало!
и побольше пофигизма - 
Не страшны нам катаклизмы!
Крокодилов на шашлык!
Всё, пошла я спать.. кирдык..
Завтра предстоит работать мне
Одной даме юбилей.
Может ночью появлюсь,
Если сильно не напьюсь:wink:

----------


## PAN

А вот точно прикольно будет
Если завтра ты сильно на пьешся
И назло всем на форум ворвёшся....
Долго ж Родина нас не забудет.... :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Вы чавой тут опять без меня нафлюдили?
Перебрали всё, косточки всем вы промыли..
Былоб весело - если б дождались меня
Всё, потопала спать - не будите меня! :Ha:  :tongue: :wink:

----------


## PAN

> Всё, потопала спать - не будите меня!



Будить не будем, но попробуем присниться....:tongue: 
Во сне тебя достанут наши "родные лица"... :Vah:  ......:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

Ну вот и к нам пришла зима,
Всё снежной пеленой накрыла...
Но по прогнозам ненадолго к нам она
В конце то января аж прирулила...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Будить не будем, но попробуем присниться....
> Во сне тебя достанут наши "родные лица"... ......
> __________________


Я то думала мне снится заграница
Милые все лица - то был мой самообман
То был Пашка ( ПАН) хулиган
Он меня всё щикотал
Спать вреднючий не давал:biggrin:  :Ha:  :tongue: kuku

----------


## maknata

> То был Пашка ( ПАН) хулиган
> Он меня всё щикотал
> Спать вреднючий не давал


Воть вреднюка Пашка-Пан,
Герой, блуждающий по снам!
Танюш, давай и мы залезем к нему в сон!
Представь, как будет радоваться он!:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Танюш, давай и мы залезем к нему в сон!
> Представь, как будет радоваться он!


Больше не прошу наград...:rolleyes: 
Залезайте! Буду рад!!!... :Aga:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## Van der Graaf

Мне вчера приснился Пан-
Притащил с собой баян...
Выставил его я вон - 
Это ведь не дамский сон...

----------


## Umka

После пьянки в воскресенье
Почитал ваши творенья....
Всё бы вам, детишки, спать
А НУ ПОДЪЁМ, ИДРЁНА МАТЬ!

Поглядите за окно-
Там зима уже давно,
На дворе белым-бело
Чистым снегом замело :o)

----------


## Van der Graaf

Грипп гуляет по округе,
Коченеют ноги, руки...
Не хочу никак вставать,
До весны готов проспать...

----------


## PAN

Я вчера (Блин, не могу...)
Почти пол дня провел в снегу...
На лыжах покатался
И просто повалялся.....

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Мяу... мур... я к вам пришла
Заболела правда я
Бьёт меня озноб весь день :055: 
И замучала мигрень  :064:

----------


## Alenka

Ой беда у нас, беда!
Надо нам лечит кота!
Джу, пушистый мой котенок
молочка пей- даст силёнок
пусть за дверью злой январь - 
ты для сугреву ножки парь.
Чай с малинкой, ляг в постель 
и пройдёт твоя мигрень
[img]http://s.******info/bce8a5f46b67a88fbd77cc64ba52fe10.gif[/img]

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Alenka*,

Ой спасибо, дорогая
Чем благодарить, не знаю
Если хочешь для тебя
Напишу стишок свой я?

----------


## Alenka

*Котёнок Джу*,

Ой, ну конечно-же хочу!
Ура, стишок мне дарит Джу!
Она ведь знает, зверь лукавый
Что я люблю её забавы
Что я стихи её люблю
читаю их я и БАЛДЮ!

----------


## maknata

Куда то спрятались все рифмоплёты,
Уснули, или выдохлись сосвем? :Fz: 
А где фантазии полёты?
А ну не спать! И быстро в буримэшку всем! :Aga:

----------


## Alenka

> Если хочешь для тебя
> Напишу стишок свой я?


Я жду стихов и не дождуся
Я жду который день подряд
Забыла чтоль меня, роднулька Джуся
Где бродишь ты котёнок, где тебя искать?

Уж в баньке я была, была в корзине
А там везде уже успел твой след простыть
Ну как же так, неужтоль нам отныне
Придется без котёночка флудить?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Куда то спрятались все рифмоплёты,
> Уснули, или выдохлись сосвем?
> А где фантазии полёты?
> А ну не спать! И быстро в буримэшку всем!


Да тут мы, тут Натуся, что ты!?!
Фантазии у нас полёты
Аж до карзины докатились
И там так мягко приземлились

Весны приход уже нам снится
А по весне - как говорится
Всё эротическое снится
И Я туда же - баловницаkuku :tongue:

----------


## Адреналина

> Весны приход уже нам снится
> А по весне - как говорится
> Всё эротическое снится
> И Я туда же - баловница


А вот меня бессоница весной не отпукает
Ну как же можно спать, когда пора такая.
Какой там спать, что мне с тех снов,
Когда тут на яву ЛЮБОФ )))

А если честно не дают...
_(Не думайте плохого)_ 
Поспать ночами  не дают,
А днем работать снова.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А вот меня бессоница весной не отпукает
> Ну как же можно спать, когда пора такая.


Так вот и я о том! :Aga:  Какой там спать!
Тут хоть бы вовремя найти кровать!
Расслабишься едва - тебя уже зовут!
Вставать уже пора! Дела ведь ждут!

И снова я грызу гранит науки..
Я умираю от тоски и скуки!
А лишь подумаю о том что ночью будет-
Фантазии во мне блин не убудит!:cool: kuku

----------


## maknata

> Так вот и я о том! Какой там спать!
> Тут хоть бы вовремя найти кровать!


А я сегодня как разбитое корыто...
Хоть и не хочется возможность упускать-
Муж на работе, путь к общению открыт мне..
Да вот простуда заставляет спать..:frown:

----------


## Mishel

Увидит ваши тексты Композитор
И musicle напишет поздней ночью.
Иль оперу положит на пюпитр,
В кой арии,дуэты,хор и прочее.

В общениях сюжетец есть приличный,
Для мюзикла лишь нет пока концовки...

Все тексты есть уже у нас в наличии -
Запаримся искать мы минусовки! :Jester:

----------


## ИРИША

Обратите внимание, дамы,
на мужчин, что в разделе сидят:
извлекают чудесные гаммы,
а стихи сочинять не хотят!

Виртуозно по клавишам руки
легче бабочек носятся их.
Белый верх, черный низ, в стильных брюках,
свеж, причесан, надушен, красив.

Неужели такой мега-парень
не способен на пару стихов?
Мы же ждем... нам поэму подарят,
и скорее всего - про любовь...

----------


## dAnte

*ИРИША*,
Ничего, погодите немного,
Фраки снимем и ручки возьмем!
И напишем прекрасные строки
О том что без вас не живем!

Ведь больше, чем женщину любишь
Любить не возможно ничто!
Без женщины сердце погубишь
Без женщин не пишет перо! :Oj:

----------


## PAN

> "...Гоп-стоп, Смотри - не обломай перо
> Об это каменное сердце... тёти нехорошей...
> А ну-ка позовите Герца, старенького Герца,
> Он споёт ей модный, самый популярный
> В нашей синагоге отходняк...."  А. Розенбаум


:rolleyes: :rolleyes: :rolleyes: ......:biggrin: 

А в целом - дАнте прав....
Едва мужчиной став,
Любой мужик приходит к осознанью
Природой данного ему предначертанья -
Любить, заботиться, терпеть...
И песни под балконом петь... :Oj:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

У меня сугробы под балконом,
Так природа видно пошутила - 
Чтоб спать не мешали долбо...бы,
Их слегка снежком припорошило...

----------


## PAN

*Хромая Судьба*, Любушка!!!!! :Vah:  .... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  

Если вдруг будет
снега мало -
Пиши - привезу!!!
и всё, что достало
Припорошу...
на четыре метра!
Могу захватить
и немного ветра...
Чтобы унёс
Любашину грусть!
И мне достанеться?
Ну и пусть....:rolleyes:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Не хочу черно-белой погоды....
Радугу, ветер с морей,
Всё, чем рисуют природу,
Ты приноси поскорей...

----------


## PAN

Крикну в окно на зиму лютую!
Соберу краски..
Теплом дыхания землю окутаю!
Будет как в сказке!
Очнись, Русь, от зимнего сна!
Мы идем!!! А с нами - Весна...

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Слыша эти теплые слова,
Закружилась сразу голова...
Только выгляну в окно опять
И на сердце холод не унять...

----------


## PAN

Вот так всегда: чуть покажет зубы -
И в кусты... Где ты, Люба????:confused: ....

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Павлик, не печалься , милый,
Просто солнце уходило...
Просто страшно стало очень-
Вдруг, одна останусь ночью...
Вдруг, снежинки заметут
И покой мой и уют...

----------


## PAN

Собери себя 
по осколкам...
Никогда тем окнам 
не верь...
А зиме осталось 
недолго...
Приготовься
в весну открыть дверь...

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Двери настежь я ей раскрыла,
Жду дыхание затая...
Только... в двери те ушел милый
За метелью в чужие края...

----------


## PAN

Не печалься - пройдет метель...
Чужие края - не чужая постель...

----------


## Билли

*PAN*,
 Все переменилось бы кругом, 
если бы везде вокруг и рядом 
женщины раскинули умом, 
как сейчас раскидывают задом:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

ох, мальчишки - сердцееды...
Завтра жду весну к обеду...
Как приедете в Москву,
Привозите мне Весну!

----------


## PAN

Улыбнулась? Хороший итог...
Вот - за это тебе -  :flower:

----------


## PAN

Дима!!! 
Заходи, брат корзиновый!!!
С открытой душой - не с резиновой....
Оставь резину Зине
Для дятла...там...в корзине....:biggrin:

----------


## Димитрий

Зашёл сюда, и что тут вижу
облил мне  душу *PAN* резиной
Я уж резиной начал дрыщить
виной тому, та Зина из корзины :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Виной тому наш Вудди, а не Зина...
Тебе ж я пропишу: Денёк без вазилина!
Проблемму "стула" снимет как рукой...
Ах да... Ещё необходим покой...:wink:

----------


## Димитрий

Ну всё, шендец, весь форум заражает вирус Зина
Ах, этот Вуди, впихнул резину нам в корзину
Чтоб обеззаразить форум, рекой тут вазелину литься
Какой уж здесь покой- покой нам только снится

----------


## Umka

Здесь каждый третий рифмоплёт
Прочувствует духовный взлёт!
Здравствуй форум виртуальный!
Пять часов - полёт нормальный :)

:smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile:

----------


## PAN

Проклюнулся медведь пропащий...
И то, блин, плюшевый, ненастоящий... :Tu:  .....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

умка вылез из берлоги,
и на солнце щурится,
еще месяц до весны,
а форум весь амурится.

----------


## dAnte

До весны неделя,
Здорово!
Разверну свой велик,
Новый я!
И на копели первой
Покачу!
Мне любое горе,
По плечу!

----------


## PAN

Рано заамурились, завеснились рано!
До весны ещё "ОГО!", братцы - хулиганы...
А сдругой стороны -
Что нам ждать от весны???
В душе растопить лёд?
Да кто на это пойдет???...
А коль нет льда в душе -
С тобой весна УЖЕ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Umka

> До весны неделя,
> Здорово!
> Разверну свой велик,
> Новый я!
> И на копели первой
> Покачу!
> Мне любое горе,
> По плечу!


Я колучего ежа
Забодаю попою,
То, что Данте по плечу
Мне примерно п&йую.

 kuku :biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> Проклюнулся медведь пропащий...
> И то, блин, плюшевый, ненастоящий... .....:biggrin:


*PAN*
Кто из нас ненастоящий -
Стало быть искусственный ?
За такую клевету
Будешь весь покусанный!!! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> умка вылез из берлоги,
> и на солнце щурится,
> еще месяц до весны,
> а форум весь амурится.


Амур вылез из берлоги -
На лице помада,
Я к ребятам опасаюсь
Повернуться задом :confused: 

:smile: :smile: :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> умка вылез из берлоги,
> и на солнце щурится,
> еще месяц до весны,
> а форум весь амурится.


Ну а как же без Амура
Коль такие молодцы
На аватарку посмотришь
Не дождаться до весны




> Рано заамурились, завеснились рано!
> До весны ещё "ОГО!", братцы - хулиганы...
> А сдругой стороны -
> Что нам ждать от весны???
> *В душе растопить лёд?
> Да кто на это пойдет???...*
> А коль нет льда в душе -
> С тобой весна УЖЕ!!!!!!!!!!!


Я попробую сейчас
Всё сама исправить
И конечно ни одной
Льдинки не оставить




> Я на всякого ежа
> Сяду голой попою,
> То, что Данте по плечу
> *Мне примерно п&йую*.


Сядь - ка милый на ежа
Только очень не спеша
То что данТе по плечу
Вам я быстро вылечу

До весны сидеть спокойно
И вести себя пристойно!

Я вернулась - всем вам рада
Форум ты моя отрада!!!!!!

----------


## bobsan

> Рано заамурились, завеснились рано!
> До весны ещё "ОГО!", братцы - хулиганы...


хорошему коту весь год весна,
а нам по жизни не до сна.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> хорошему коту весь год весна,
> а нам по жизни не до сна.


Кто нарушил сон тебе?:eek: 
Покажи его ты мне:mad: 
С ним сама я разберусь
А нето сейчас взорвусь!kuku  :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

> Я к ребятам опасаюсь
> Повернуться задом


нас ты Умка, не боись ,
 и как хочешь повернись,
все в нашей авиации,
 правильной ариентации.

----------


## Umka

> Я вернулась - всем вам рада
> Форум ты моя отрада!!!!!!


Позабыты навсегда
Бури и ненастья,
Ведь на форуме Звезда
Пленительного счастья!

----------


## dAnte

Ежик к заднице прилип
Замело берлогу
А медведь уже не спить
Бродит по немногу!

Этот мишка юморист
Умкою зовется
Он реальный по&уист
На горе не ведется!!))

----------


## Umka

*dAnte*,

Разбередил ты душу мне, поэту,
Брожу повсюду, жажду тэт-а-тэту.
Скажу, на сердце руку положа,
Мне было жалко этого ежа...

:frown: :wink:

----------


## maknata

На форуме уже поют капели,
А у меня куда то муза улетела,
И мне сегодня  как и всем тут не до сна -
Но виновата вовсе не весна.
К утру я вызубрить печатных два листа
Должна,и всё тут, как с куста! :Tu:  
А завтра ночью текст тот начитать
И монолог свой " в образе" сыграть.
Вот в воскресенье  я на фестивале отстреляюсь,
Тыкс.. в понедельник-вторник - отсыпаюсь.
А в среду точно буду тут!
Надеюсь помнят здесь меня ещё и ждут?:wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ведь на форуме Звезда
> Пленительного счастья!


Что же ты ведмедь любимый
Зиму целую проспал
К моему ты возвращенью
Даже чуть не опаздал:mad: kuku 




> Этот мишка юморист
> Умкою зовется
> Он реальный по&уист
> На горе не ведется!!))
> __________________


Он на горе не ведётся
И не топится в реке
Сидит сейчас, и с нас смеётся
С рюмкой водки он в руке




> Разбередил ты душу мне, поэту,
> Брожу повсюду, жажду тэт-а-тэту.


Олега, друже, что я вижу!
Тебя вовек я не обижу
Подкину счас я тет - а - тету
Чтоб не бродил один по свету

Меня уж мучает вопрос
Про тет - а - тет, что за понос?
Почто скажи тебе он нужен?
Весна идёт - а ты загруженkuku  :Ha:  





> А в среду точно буду тут!
> Надеюсь помнят здесь меня ещё и ждут?


Наташенька, ну что за мысли?
Конечно любят все и ждут!
Тот кто пишёл сюда однажды
Нашёл в серцах у нас приют!!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

Темка падает... 
Подниму.
Жизнь не радует...
Почему?
Много мне напишите 
Добрых слов!
Или правду скажите...
Я готов...

----------


## Билли

*PAN*,
 Отчего тебе не спится..иль в корзине несидится..
Лучше б чем стихи писать..начал б деффок забавлять:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## vitali

Неее ,писать стихи возможно
только очень осторожно
можно девок забавлять
только..ах гулять так уж гулять :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:

----------


## PAN

Писать не буду в этот ранний час
Я лучьше пыпью рюмку
За форум, и за всех за вас.... 
И за медведя Умку!!!....:biggrin:

----------


## Димитрий

Ты за медведя Умку
пьёшь всего-лишь рюмку?
Медведь-не белка, *PAN*,
пей водки целый жбан

----------


## Нотя

А за форум наш родной
пиво льётся пусть рекой
И за Умку и за Пана
выпью целых два стакана. :Aga:

----------


## PAN

А за Нотю выпьем пять
И пойдем толпой плясать!!!:biggrin: 
(Если больше - это в лом,
Встреча будет падсталоммм...)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

:eek: :eek: :eek: 

Ну даёте! Вот дела!
Всё я проворонила :Tu:  
А всему тому виной
Мой профессор - чёрт седой

Не даёт пока он Тане 
Веселиться до утра
Только как прожить скажите
Ей одной - без ФОРУМА?!

ПарагрАфы и законы
Всё смешалось в голове
Неужели не понятно?
Дело то идёт к весне!!!!

Всё, соскучилась ужасно
Только времени уж нет
Коль сегодня сдам зачёт я
Появлюсь - сомненья нет!!!!

Разрешаю сегодня меня материть... ток не сильно:cool: kuku :tongue: 
Всех целую, и люблю....  :Oj:  полетела.!!!:wink: :rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

Лети, студент! Сдавай зачёты!!!!
Ох... Мне бы, Тань, твои заботы....

----------


## Нотя

> Всё, соскучилась ужасно
> Только времени уж нет
> Коль сегодня сдам зачёт я
> Появлюсь - сомненья нет!!!


Ни на миг  сомненья нет
Что сгрызешь гранит науки
Пусть сегодняшний рассвет
Даст тебе шпаргалки в руки

Будешь умная, аж жуть
Как профессор твой
Но потом быстрее лани
Мчи на форум наш родной. :Ok:

----------


## Нотя

> Ох... Мне бы, Тань, твои заботы....


Что невесел Пан - дружок?
Что тебя тревожит?
Не грусти, усе пройдет
И любовь поможет!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Лети, студент! Сдавай зачёты!!!!
> Ох... Мне бы, Тань, твои заботы...


Заботы были у меня
Пока не видела тебя
Ты наш движок - 
Ты парус наш..
Усё будет класс
ТоварисЧ Паш!!!!:tongue: kuku :biggrin: 





> Ни на миг сомненья нет
> Что сгрызешь гранит науки
> Пусть сегодняшний рассвет
> Даст тебе шпаргалки в руки


Твои советы услыхала
Нагрызлась вроде вдосталь я
О, Форум! Ты моя награда!
Теперь свободна для тебя!!!!!

УРА! УРА! УРА! 
Сессия закончилась моя!!
Теперь я снова вместе с вами
Мои подруги и друзья!!!!

Вы не представляете как я рада ощущать вас всех рядом!!!!!!! :Oj:   :Oj:  
Впервые в жизни не могла дождаться окончания всего.:rolleyes: 
Зато теперь СВОБОДА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kuku  :tongue: :tongue: kuku

----------


## Нотя

Весна на пороге стучиться :Vah:  
В глазах бесенята играют:eek: 
Ребята кончайте учиться :Aga:  
Ведь время любить наступает. :Oj:

----------


## eddymus

> Весна на пороге стучиться 
> В глазах бесенята играют:eek: 
> Ребята кончайте учиться 
> Ведь время любить наступает.


Простите,не весна я! Тук тук!
                                  Быть может.. примите в свой круг? :flower:  :smile:

----------


## maknata

> Быть может.. примите в свой круг?


Конечно! Проходи, располагайся,
Возьми бумагу и перо,
Пиши побольше, не стесняйся -
Здесь весело уютно и тепло:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

И я вернулась к вам, хоть не надолго
С весенним настроением уже
Учёба позади, семестр тоже
Приход весны поёт в моей душе

Кому-то может быть она и в радость
Кому-то может горе принесла
Прости! Тебя обидеть не хотела!
Судьба сама сюрприз преподнесла.
 :Tu:  :frown:  :Tu:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Простите,не весна я! Тук тук!
> Быть может.. примите в свой круг?


Друзьям всегда мы были рады
Открыты двери круглый год
Тут в знойный день -
Спасётесь вы в прохладе
И в стужу тут найдёте вы уют!

Добро пожаловать! :flower:

----------


## maknata

> Прости! Тебя обидеть не хотела!
> Судьба сама сюрприз преподнесла


О-о! Танюшик, что такое?
Посмел обидеть кто тебя?:mad: 
Тогда скажи тому "герою"
Что за тобой твои друзья!:wink:

----------


## eddymus

> Друзьям всегда мы были рады
> Открыты двери круглый год
> Тут в знойный день -
> Спасётесь вы в прохладе
> И в стужу тут найдёте вы уют!
> 
> Добро пожаловать!


Спасибо Вам за приглашение!
Любви,весны и...к нам терпения!) :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Учёба позади, семестр тоже
> Приход весны поёт в моей душе


Я жду тебя! Моя довольна рожа!!!
Я по тебе соскучился уже!!!!!!!!!!!

Да... Видит Бог - По всем скучаю!!!
К Вам возгласы свои я обращаю:
Ау!!! Медведь, и Рыцарь и Танюша,
Директорша, Судьба и все, кто здесь
Собрался, чтоб писать и слушать...
Я снова с вами!!! Снова весь... :Aga:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Пашка, милый, где пропал?
К нам в домишко не попал...
Без тебя - темнее тучи,
Подари нам солнца лучик....

----------


## PAN

Я жду тебя на заре!
Спешу к тебе целый день!
Заметь - уж короче тень!
Я здесь... и Весна на дворе!...

----------


## Хромая Судьба

на дворе опять метёт,
А душа всё солнца ждет... :Tu:

----------


## PAN

Что??? Метет??? У нас капель,
Словно на дворе апрель...:eek: 

А душе скажи, Любаша,
Что один знакомый Паша
Обещал Весну на днях!
...А мороз прогоним нах!...:wink:

----------


## eddymus

*Однако..весна и мне нравится,
Хотя..Cubase глючит..-парится(*

----------


## bobsan

Иду по улице, а снег в лицо мне сыпет,
Иду, не разбирая направленья,
Торт съеден, и коньяк уж выпит,
Но странное сегодня день рожденья.

Сидели мы с тобою тет-а-тет,
Вели беседу о любви, о счастье,
Достала ты коробочку конфет,
Он в сердце забралось уже ненастье.

И вот как снег на голову слова,
Прости, прощай законченно общенье,
Дописана у нас  с тобой глава,
Да странное сегодня день рожденья,

Все начиналось так же как у всех,
Тебе сказал, что я далек от чувства,
Любовь по телефону это ж смех,
Как все не настоящее искусство.

Встречались мы с тобою каждый день,
Я приходил, дарил стихотворенья,
И ждать меня, тебе было не лень,
Нет странное сегодня день рожденья.

Мне было больно, ты меня спасла,
Я веселил тебя , когда ты загрустила,
Со мною ты веселою была,
Мне хорошо с тобою вместе было.

Ну а сегодня что и говорить,
Подарок я приму без сожаленья,
И вены на бровях попробую я вскрыть,
Я ненавижу этот день роженья.

----------


## maknata

> И вены на бровях попробую я вскрыть,
> Я ненавижу этот день роженья.


Сашунь, я чёто не пойму -
Ты что серьёзно? Ну и ну!:redface: 
Не знаю просто что сказать,
И как тебя мне поддержать?
Скажу одно - что время лечит,
Ну а любовь, порой калечит :Tu:

----------


## bobsan

*maknata*,
да, вены на бровях уже я вскрыл,
теперь сижу и кровью истекаю,
бутылочку шампанского открыл,
хорошим словом счастье поминаю...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Мне было больно, ты меня спасла,
> Я веселил тебя , когда ты загрустила,
> Со мною ты веселою была,
> Мне хорошо с тобою вместе было.


Я ничего не скажу, ты сам всё знаешь! :Tu:  
Стих - слов нет.... тебе нужно писать.... очень душевно всегда получается.




> да, вены на бровях уже я вскрыл,
> теперь сижу и кровью истекаю,
> бутылочку шампанского открыл,
> хорошим словом счастье поминаю...


Оно вернётся, только не грусти!
Ты заслужил его - поверь, я это знаю!
Пройдёт зима, снег кочится ... ты жди
И на твоём лице улыбка заиграет!
:frown:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Слова твои острее бритвы

Порой мне кажется всё странно
Я Мир давно не понимаю
Как только к счастью я приближусь
Так от него я отлетаю

Я пёрышко, что в облаках
Кружится - пристани не зная
Гонимая со всех сторон
Ветрами сильными - я знаю

Как только ветерок утих
К тебе в ладони опустилась
Ласкал меня, хранил как мог
И снова в облака я взвилась

Не смог поспорить с ветром тем
Что уносил меня всё выше
А может просто не хотел
Но так оно в конце и вышло

Так почему же грустно мне?
Слова твои острее бритвы
Шепчу знакомые слова
Как заклинанье, как молитву!

----------


## PAN

Вы что загрустили, бродяги???
Уныло приспущенны флаги...
Слезинка на чьей-то щеке
И острая бритва в руке...:frown: 

Встряхнитесь! Да что ж это с вами???
Забудте о грустном, и вновь
Порадуйте Пашку стихами...
Хандру побеждает ЛЮБОВЬ!!!... :Oj:  .... :Aga:  ...:wink: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Слезинка на чьей-то щеке
> И острая бритва в руке...


Слезинки струятся по щёкам
И их  мне уже не унять
Эх Паша, не всё удаётся
Мне с первого раза понять!

----------


## Umka

Всем приффет, а вот и я!!!
Строиться ребяты!!!
Завтра праздничек, друзья,
За грехи расплата!!!

PAN - за веник, Данте - чай
Приготовить дамам!
А Бобсану невзначай
Женщин остограммить!!!

Дмитрию - помыть посуду,
Билли - кошку накормить,
Ну а я деффчёнок буду
Развлекать и веселить!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Van der Graaf

плюх, плюх, плюх, плюх,
по лужам девушка скачет...
что с ней? а кто его знает...
ВЕСНА!!!! Не иначе...

----------


## Нотя

*bobsan*,
*Звёздочка*,
Ребята, так бывает в жизни
Нас бросают, не надо грустить
Хотя и сложно научиться
Но надо вновь верить, любить

----------


## Нотя

> Ну а я деффчёнок буду
> Развлекать и веселить!!!


веселиться вмести с вами мы готовы до утра
чай плескается в стакане,  :Pivo:  
на тарелке пирожок
запевай частушки - Паша
*bobsan*,- подыгрывай дружок. :Ok:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Расплескали чай по полу...
Пашки нет, bobsan убёг...
Наливаю Кока-Колу,
Запиваю пирожок...

----------


## Anton

Я, девчёнки, тоже с вами!
Всем "шампуни" приволок!
Жахнем его стаканами!
Милые, где ж ваш пирог?
Пирожки нам не годятся
Я ищу предлог остаться!
Да, вот так! У молодца
Хватит доброго словца!
Когда "оду" вам писал,
В конце чувственно взалкал.
Да и как же, вам милашки
Душу я свою отдал!
Вы - достойные создания!
Не страшны Вам испытания!
Если кто обидит вас?
Надаю тому, тотчас!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вы - достойные создания!
> Не страшны Вам испытания!
> Если кто обидит вас?
> Надаю тому, тотчас!


Прочитала твою "оду"
Ею я восхищена
Нас обидеть - это трудно
Сами "стервы" иногда

----------


## PAN

> Расплескали чай по полу...
> Пашки нет, bobsan убёг...
> Наливаю Кока-Колу,
> Запиваю пирожок...


У меня вдруг заглючил инет...
Вроде здесь я... но вдруг меня нет!
Починю и вернусь к вам, друзья!
И воскликну - Привет! Это я!!!!... :Aga:

----------


## maknata

> У меня вдруг заглючил инет...


Лана -лана, поверим, простим,
Подождём, но недолго - а то загрустим!
Ты скорее инет починяй
И сюда побыстрей забегай!))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Не могу понять никак я
Вроде здесь все - вроде нет
У Пашули , вот досада 
Заканючил интернет

Я в окошко посмотрела
Солнце, птички там поют
Только мне мои простуды
Всё покоя не дают

То отпустят - то вернутся
Завертелась карусель
А на улице вовсю уж
Развлекается капель

----------


## maknata

Воть, сижу одна, скучаю...
Может с горя выпить чаю?
Где друзья? Где рифмоплёты?
Их фантазии полёты?
Отвлекают их проблемы?
Ндя... забросили мы тему :Tu:

----------


## eddymus

> Воть, сижу одна, скучаю...
> Может с горя выпить чаю?
> Где друзья? Где рифмоплёты?
> Их фантазии полёты?
> Отвлекают их проблемы?
> Ндя... забросили мы тему


Темы в чате-тут общение:biggrin: 
Вот Вам чай,халва,печенье...

----------


## bobsan

балалаечку отнимем,
темку мигом мы поднимем,
быстренько споем частуши,
нашим девочкам прям в уши,
и завалим в сеновал,
чтоб ни кто нас не брыкал!!!

----------


## bobsan

> То отпустят - то вернутся
> Завертелась карусель
> А на улице вовсю уж
> Развлекается капель


развлекаются и кошки,
и жучки и поучки,
посмотри скорей в окошко,
не забудь одеть очки!!!

----------


## Нотя

Ураа, весна, весна, весна
Дорожки высохли, И солнце припекает
Я в форум захожу мои друзья
Я думаю о вас, и пусть икает
Сегодня каждый рифмоплет
Весна идет, идет, идет.

----------


## bobsan

весна это да!!!


Так пахнет река,
Сломавшая лед,
Еще облака 
Отправляясь  в полет.

Так пахнет любовь…

Так пахнет костер,
По весне разожженный,
Так пахнет актер,
Сценою возбужденный.

Так пахнет любовь…

Так пахнет земля,
После таянья снега,
Так кровь веселя ,
Разливается  нега.

Так пахнет любовь…

Так женщина пахнет,
Придя после душа,
Так пахнет букет,
Все преграды разруша.

Так пахнет любовь…

Так пахнет природа,
Весною все дышит,
Так пахнет свобода,
Тот запах все слышат.

Так пахнет любовь…

----------


## dAnte

А у нас два дня снег валит
Упадет и снова тает
Грязь на улицах, вода!
И я из дома никуда!

----------


## PAN

У СашкА болят глаза,
Любушка про нас забыла,
Умка топчет тормоза,
*dAnte* снегом завалило...:frown: 

Пригорюнился и я,
Допивая чашку чаю...
Разбежалися друзья -
Я один весну встречаю...:confused:

----------


## Feldipersovna

Это шо ж за жизнь така!?
Хорошо, жива пока...  
Наболело у меня...
Спойте песню про коня!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Спойте песню про коня!


Дайте Бобсану коня -
Будет рыцарь славным! :Ok:  
И кобылку для меня -
Буду паном справным...:rolleyes: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Feldipersovna

А зачем же ему конь?
Рыцари не в моде.
Да и панов на кобыле 
Редко встретишь, вроде!:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

купила мама конека,
а коник без ноги,
а без ноги ты ПАНушка,
попробуй убеги.

но знаю я есть ПАНочка,
красива и стройна,
и ПАН на ней старается,
 без устали без сна.




> Наболело у меня...
> Спойте песню про коня


а в прочем, что и говорить,
петь песни, все мы рады,
лапшу на уши насадить,
и получить награды.

----------


## PAN

> А зачем же ему конь?
> Рыцари не в моде.
> Да и панов на кобыле 
> Редко встретишь, вроде!


Вот такие мы не модные.... :Aga:  
Бедные... голодные...:frown: 
С железками и балалайками...:eek: 
С виршами и байками...:wink: 
На форуме болтаемся... :Ha:  
А модничать - стесняемся....:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> но знаю я есть ПАНочка,


Ну не с конём же мне "играться"....:eek: 
Пойду я с милой целоваться....:tongue:

----------


## Umka

Хорхе Лопес иногда
Пропадает без следа
Забегу, остыну я -
Поспешу в гостиную.

Кто тут есть? ага, Бобсан,
Звёздочка, Макната, Пан,
Хромоногая судьба,
Нотя, Фильдеперсовна...

Кстати, кто она такая,
Из какого-такого края?
ААААА, далёёёёко... не домчаться
В Петропавловоск -Камчацкий 
:smile: :smile: :smile:

----------


## Хромая Судьба

Прибежал вот так медведь
И давай как горн реветь...
Погодите, медведь, не ревите,
Объясните, чего вы хотите?
Если долог Вам путь на Камчатку,
Повстречаетесь может с Maknatой?
Или может в Москву на денек
Заведет Вас тропинка, дружок?

----------


## PAN

> Заведет Вас тропинка, дружок?


МедведЕй тропинки не заводят...
От тропинок МедведЯ не пруться....
МедведЯ тропинками уходят...
Если к тому времени проснуться....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Повстречаетесь может с Maknatой?


Вот друзьям всегда я рада,
Ведь люблю, люблю вас всех!
Жаль живём совсем не рядом,
Выручает интернет!)))

----------


## bobsan

привет!!!! привет!!!!
вам всем, привет!!!!!
пусть выручает интернет!
а в праздник 1 апреля,
*maknata*,ночью не храпеля

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну вот и я, а вы не ждали!?
С приветом я спешила к вам
В первоапрельский день весеннний
Проехать всем вам по мозгам!

Вчера такое приключилось
Сама поверить не могу
Я с лестницы вчера упала
Сегодня ногу волоку

Бобсан в дороге повстречался
Помог до вас докостылять
Сейчас сидит и угорает
Я с синяком - ядрёна мать! :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

> Ну вот и я, а вы не ждали!?
> *С приветом* я спешила к вам
> В первоапрельский день весеннний
> Проехать всем вам по мозгам!


В первоапрельский день весеннний,
мы все немножечко с приветом,
и от приколов нет спасений,
сйчас Звезда споет об этом.....

----------


## maknata

О, Хоспадя! Ну надо же, Танюша!
Зачем ты падала скажи?
Небось там Сашка сам нахрюшил,
Потом на помощь поспешил.
Вот есть коробка грима,
Держи, закрашивай фингал.
Чтоб ты была всегда красива,
Чтоб про синяк никто не знал!:wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> В первоапрельский день весеннний,
> мы все немножечко с приветом,
> и от приколов нет спасений,
> сйчас Звезда споет об этом.....


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  

Вот-вот, споёт она сейчас наверное
Как ошарашена была
Сегодня утром без стеснения
Рассказом, Сани - бобсАна

А заключалось всё лишь в том
Что развести пытался Таню
Слезу он выдавил с неё
И ржал сидел - такой зараза! :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Держи, закрашивай фингал.
> Чтоб ты была всегда красива,
> Чтоб про синяк никто не знал!


Натусенька, привет роднуля
Тебе я рада, как всегда!
Я аватарку вон сменила
Чтоб не сказала, что вралА

А синячище - на ноге он
Не у меня, у бобсАна
Его вчера так придавило
Что я поверила сама.:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Hынче пpаздник дуpаков -
Россияне, здpасте!
Моpе шуток и стихов -
У кого зубастей?!
У кого остpей язык
И покpепче неpвы,
Тот сегодня знаменит,
Тот сегодня - пеpвый!
Если ты попал впpосак
Пеpвого апpеля,
То и сам не будь дуpак -
Впеpеди неделя!!!

----------


## PAN

Праздник прошел разноцветным дождём,
Высохли капли на крышах домов...
Спите, родные... Хороших вам снов.
Завтра мы снова на форум придём... :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Спите, родные... Хороших вам снов.
> Завтра мы снова на форум придём...


Завтра настало, и мы уже тут
Может нам что-то сейчас подадут
Новый стишок, или басню одну
Иначе пущу я вас сразу ко дну

Сколько же можно народ созывать?
Голос уж сорван...
Едришкина мать!))

----------


## PAN

> Сколько же можно народ созывать?
> Голос уж сорван...
> Едришкина мать!))


Вот так открываются новые грани...
Недавно немецццццкая фройлен была,
По русски балакала так, как могла
Привыкшеми к Гёте устами...
А ныне, друзья, перед нами - 
Вот: "Русская девочка Таня"... :Ok:  ..... :Aga:  ..... :flower:  .........:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Привыкшеми к Гёте устами...
> А ныне, друзья, перед нами -


девченка с шаловливыми руками
и круглыми от ужаса глазами

----------


## maknata

Ну вот, у всех весна, цветы, любовь, переживанья,
А мне политикой мозги забило абсолютно. :Tu:  
Удрала Муза. Написала : "Я к Бобсану!"
Не пишется совсем. Уйду в "Корзину"... может там уютно?

----------


## PAN

> Уйду в "Корзину"... может там уютно?


Ответ:


> абсолютно.

----------


## PAN

Вот это да....
Едва прилёг -
А тут возник для виршей уголок....
Ну, не не беда...
Авось когда
И забреду на огонёк... :Aga:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вот так открываются новые грани...
> Недавно немецццццкая фройлен была,
> По русски балакала так, как могла
> Привыкшеми к Гёте устами...
> А ныне, друзья, перед нами - 
> Вот: "Русская девочка Таня"... .....


:rolleyes: 
Я тут! И Хто меня позвал?
А сам давно уже сбежал
Небось в свою крозину
А там стихи про Зину?:mad:  




> девченка с шаловливыми руками
> и круглыми от ужаса глазами


:eek: С такими? Иль с другими?
А руки, слишком шаловливы?
Заразка одним словом, всем знакомо..
Добавлю лишь одно сюда я слово -
" Любимая". А может быть и нет -  
Но ник такой имеет.....
Вот ответ -  " ЛЮБИМАЯ ЗАРАЗКА" :Aga:  :tongue:  




> Не пишется совсем. Уйду в "Корзину"... может там уютно?


Наташенька, роднулька!
Ну что за настроение?:frown: 
Скажи где МУЗУ нам твою искать?
Её добудем для тебя из под земли мы
Ты только продолжай стихи писать. :Oj:  

И так друзей своих подрастеряли
ДанТэ давно не кажет своих глаз
А ПаН наш, перебрался уж в корзину..
И там ему мы больше не указ.:frown: 




> Ну, не не беда...
> Авось когда
> И забреду на огонёк...


Ааааа, появилсИ всё же, посмотрите!:biggrin: 
Ты словно бабочка летишь на огонёк.
Смотри Пашуля - ничего не обожги се...
Легко так превратиться в уголёк!

А ежели  до дому не вернёссИ
АФФчарку я с собою приведу..
ТадЫ посмотрим, как ты запоёшь нам..
Вернись домой - тебе я Фсё прощу! :Aga:

----------


## Vowik

Весной необычной, обвернулся весь мир.
Погодой прекрасной нас вдруг удивил.

Хотя и зима не холодной была,
и снега не видили мы у двора.

Трава зеленеет и птицы поют.
Свой образ сменили и горы и пруд.

Но всё же не так, я встречаю весну.
Не ем, не работаю, даже не сплю.

Не радует в общем меня ничерта.
И мысли все крутятса возле тебя.

Хотя и во снах ты приходиш ко мне,
и днём промелькаешь ты мимо, в окне.

Никак не дождусь встречи нашей с тобой,
Объятий страстных, под светлой луной. :wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Трава зеленеет и птицы поют.
> Свой образ сменили и горы и пруд.
> 
> Но всё же не так, я встречаю весну.
> Не ем, не работаю, даже не сплю.


Да что же такое? Проблемы опять?
Поможем тебе мы от них убежать.
Ты только работу свою не забудь,
И сон вновь вернётся.......
Находчивым будь!:wink:  :Ok:  

Супер стих!!!!! :flower:  :rolleyes:  :Ok:  :biggrin: А говорил - не умеешь.:biggrin:

----------


## Vowik

> Да что же такое? Проблемы опять?


Да нету проблем. Кроме одной!
Работой отвлечся пытаюсь парой.

Но странно! 

Сам не пойму что случилось со мной.
Не дружу совсем уже с головой. :eek: :eek: :eek:  kuku

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сам не пойму что случилось со мной.
> Не дружу совсем уже с головой.


Нууууууу! Тут уж вовсе я бессильна!
Не знаю что тебе сказать.
Но, время лечит - то бесспорно.
Не нужно голову терять!:wink: :smile:

----------


## Vowik

> Нууууууу! Тут уж вовсе я бессильна!
> Не знаю что тебе сказать.
> Но, время лечит - то бесспорно.
> Не нужно голову терять!:wink: :smile:


Да время лечит, я не спорю.
Но раны глубоки мои.

Не знаеш что мне тут ответить?
И у меня одни стихи.

Лекарство дай мне поскорее.
Мою ты жизнь побереги! :confused:

----------


## PAN

> Вернись домой - тебе я Фсё прощу!


Тебе я верю, милая Татьяна... :Aga:  
Хоть завтра подниматься рано - 
Я снова здесь... И больше не грущу...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Тебе я верю, милая Татьяна... 
> Хоть завтра подниматься рано - 
> Я снова здесь... И больше не грущу.


Ну вот, теперь довольна....
Теперь тебя я уж не отпущу :Aga:  :biggrin: 
Лишь только соберём всех наших ....
Сейчас, я им тихонько посвищу...:biggrin:

----------


## Vowik

В етот праздничный день,
я не буду грустить.
Свою не брошу я тень,
начну стишками шутить.

Поздравить всех хочу,
и пожелать вам всем.

Здаровья, Счастья и Любви!

По "само не могу".
А Пасху сам я съем!

----------


## bobsan

> В етот праздничный день,
> я не буду грустить.
> Свою не брошу я тень,
> начну стишками шутить.
> 
> Поздравить всех хочу,
> и пожелать вам всем.
> 
> Здаровья, Счастья и Любви!
> ...


прикольные рифмочки у тебя получаются!1!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> В етот праздничный день,
> я не буду грустить.
> Свою не брошу я тень,
> начну стишками шутить.
> 
> Поздравить всех хочу,
> и пожелать вам всем.
> 
> Здаровья, Счастья и Любви!


Тебе желаю счастья, и здоровья!
Любви большой, и преданных друзей!
Таких же - как ты сам, надёжных,безотказных.
Сама в том убеждаюсь каждый день. :flower:  :smile:

----------


## Vowik

> прикольные рифмочки у тебя получаются!1!


Да вот не знаю даже сам,
как получаетса всё это.
Ведь никогда не рифмовал,
не мастер в деле этом.

----------


## Vowik

> Любви большой, и преданных друзей!


Друзей всегда ведь не хватает!
Но где же их искать?
Ведь друг не лстить, не врать не станет,
тем боле продавать.

Весёлих дней тебе желаю,
удачи и любви.
Сегодня етого, я знаю,
заслужила ты.

----------


## PAN

Светлый праздник...
Солнце яркое...
А я проказник...
И сердце жаркое...
Друзей поздравил...
Своих родителей...
И свечку ставил...
За небожителей...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И свечку ставил...
> За небожителей...


И я поставила сегодня
За тех, кто время не нашёл
Отметиться в церковном храме
Или дороги не нашёл.

----------


## PAN

Бобсан предложил опохмелиться...
Я его наверно поддержу!... :Aga:  
У нас с Саней жёванные лица - 
Похмелиться бы для куражу.... :Vah:  ....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну вот, нас с БуримЮ культурно попросили
Сюда я убежала по дороге
А где же все? Куда вновь подевались?
Или короткие у вас всех были ноги?:frown: :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Бобсан предложил опохмелиться...
> Я его наверно поддержу!...


Да что вы мальчики! Какое похмелиться?
День на исходе... скоро спать пора.
Не то вам не проснуться будет утром
Так что, террпите лучше до утра.

А утром будет день, и будет пища
Тогда и похмелиться вам не грех
А впрочем нет - не надо тут похмелья
Не то схлопочите сейчас вы на орех :Aga:   :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> В руках вторая голова у него всегда...





> Так я не всё дорассаказал,
> ведь знаю много болшее.



не надо лишних слов...
ведь голова в руках не та что вы подумали.....

----------


## Vowik

> Ну вот, нас с БуримЮ культурно попросили
> Сюда я убежала по дороге


И я в дагонку за табою,
збежал от туда вот сюда.
Надеюсь тутачки помогут,
мне замолить мои греха.

----------


## Vowik

> ведь голова в руках не та что вы подумали.....


Про голову подумал я,
но вижу что ошибся.
Она совсем уж круглая.
Придётса извенитса.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ведь голова в руках не та что вы подумали.....


Ну вот, я так и знала!
Не поняли меня..
А я про шарик намекала
Но снова видят все тебя:biggrin:




> Надеюсь тутачки помогут,
> мне замолить мои греха.


Да что ты, что ты!
Сами мы с грехами!
Мы не святые - тут сидим:biggrin: 
И не хотим быть таковыми...
Ведь никогда мы не молчим...

----------


## Vowik

> А впрочем нет - не надо тут похмелья
> Не то схлопочите сейчас вы на орех


Да уж, не буду похмелятса,
боюсь тебя не зря.
Так стало часто получатса,
что получал орехи я.

----------


## bobsan

ну где же ПАН, куда девался?
пойдем колбаситься скорей,
пока я переоджевался,
он спрятался как скоробей.

----------


## Vowik

> Сами мы с грехами!
> Мы не святые - тут сидим


Грехи иметь не так и плохо,
особено с табой.
Делить уметь их надо толко,
хотя бы и со мной.

----------


## PAN

> пока я переоджевался,
> он спрятался как скоробей.


Что, Саня, распереживался?...
Я здесь! Давай стакан скорей!... :Ha:

----------


## PAN

> Грехи иметь не так и плохо,
> особено с табой.
> Делить уметь их надо толко,
> хотя бы и со мной.


Помню Звездочку девочкой юною.
Лопотала с акцентом она...
Днём трудилась и ноченькой лунною,
Без отрыва для пищи и сна....:rolleyes: 

На неё посмотрите сейчас - 
По-русски - не хуже нас...:wink:

----------


## bobsan

> Помню Звездочку девочкой юною.
> Лопотала с акцентом она...


стал ей форум квартирой уютною,
и со временем стала стара...

----------


## Vowik

> Помню Звездочку девочкой юною.
> Лопотала с акцентом она...
> Днём трудилась и ноченькой лунною,
> Без отрыва для пищи и сна.... 
> 
> На неё посмотрите сейчас - 
> По-русски - не хуже нас...


Да тут пожалуй соглашусь!
В то время слышал голос звёздный,
я тоже. И не час не два.
Вот толко счас и я боюсь,
признатса в этой трудной форме,
что с русским у меня "труба".

----------


## PAN

*Vowik*, Читай... пиши...
Всё делай от души...
Получиться, не сомневайся...
Ты только постарайся...:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Помню Звездочку девочкой юною.
> Лопотала с акцентом она...


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  



> На неё посмотрите сейчас - 
> По-русски - не хуже нас...


 :Ha:   :Ha:   С кем поведёссиииии!!!!!!!!!




> стал ей форум квартирой уютною,
> и со временем стала стара...


Я стара!?! Ну-ну! 
Уж вам то тут виднее!
Вы сударь так хотели
Теперь уж не взыщите...
Все старые ворчуньи
Вот и я - теперь на вас ворчать начну...
Ох батенька - ведь это не к добру!!!! :Aga:   :Aga:   :Ha:  




> Б то время слышал голос звёздный,
> я тоже. И не час не два.


Поэтому болит счас голова:biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## Vowik

> стал ей форум квартирой уютною,
> и со временем стала стара...


Да вот таких же квартирантов,
не выгониш так никуда.
Как в крепости они засядут,
а как платить, так "нифига".

----------


## PAN

*bobsan* шибко пьяный
За столом сидит
А у соседа - гепатит...
И вообще - он странный...:eek: .....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> bobsan шибко пьяный
> За столом сидит
> А у соседа - гепатит...
> И вообще - он странный


:eek: :eek: :eek: Ет чаго тут ась?
Пашуле больше не наливать - он уже лыка не вяжить!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Vowik

> Vowik, Читай... пиши...
> Всё делай от души...
> Получиться, не сомневайся...
> Ты только постарайся..



Сппасибо ПАН вам за совет,
и буду лиш старатса.
Ошибки, ето весь мои грех.
Но буду испровлятса.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ошибки, ето весь мои грех.
> Но буду испровлятса.


Ну да, не каждый через 20 лет
Похвастаться бы смог
По русски написать хоть слог.))

----------


## bobsan

> bobsan шибко пьяный
> За столом сидит
> А у соседа - гепатит...
> И вообще - он странный... .....



А потом ушла к другому,
Веселилась до утра с ним,
у него же оденома!!!
он же просто аноним...

----------


## Vowik

> Ну да, не каждый через 20 лет
> Похвастаться бы смог
> По русски написать хоть слог.))


Те 20 лет прошли как миг единый,
забыть успел и русский я язык.
Но хоть должны быть благодарны,
успев немецкий  выучить.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> у него же оденома!!!
> он же просто аноним...


С анонимом веселиться?
Нет, увольте! Без меня!
От него ведь алиментов 
Не получишь никогда:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> С анонимом веселиться?
> Нет, увольте! Без меня!




можно ведь и заразиться,
а потом ведь, он квашня....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> можно ведь и заразиться,
> а потом ведь он квашня....


И вообще - с таким водиться
Не намерена тут я!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> С анонимом веселиться?
> Нет, увольте! Без меня!
> От него ведь алиментов 
> Не получишь


Готов я выпить без закуски
За то, что сказано... по-русски...

Хулиганка стала Таня....:biggrin: 
Рифмой утоптала Саню... :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

> И вообще - с таким водиться
> Не намерена тут я!


всем придется удивиться,
нет в кармане ни х...я

----------


## Vowik

> С анонимом веселиться?


Как можно так вот растерятса?
Любовника не опазнать. 
Так надо ж вовремя старатса,
хотя бы имя записать!

----------


## bobsan

> Готов я выпить без закуски
> За то, что сказано... по-русски...
> 
> Хулиганка стала Таня.... 
> Рифмой утоптала Саню...


Пан красавчег, что ты хочешь,
ведь она професьонал,
тут как маленький лопочешь,
сразу всех атакавал

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Хулиганка стала Таня.... 
> Рифмой утоптала Саню...


Потому что ей Пашуля
С изначалья помогал
Молча рифмовать  училась
Тут ты Паша проморгал:tongue: kuku 




> всем придется удивиться,
> нет в кармане ни х...я


Что в кармане ни @@@
Это можно пережить
О другом тут речь идёт
Этим надо дорожить:tongue: :tongue: 




> Так надо ж вовремя старатса,
> хотя бы имя записать!


Да что ты Вова! Как ты можешь, 
Такое о бо мне сказать?
Меня ты знал не по наслышке..
Ведь у меня давно все книжки
Исписаны, етишкин мать!!!!!! :Ha:   :Ha:   :Ha:

----------


## Vowik

> Готов я выпить без закуски


За это выпью с Паном тоже,
хотя ответа и боюсь.
Наверно поддержу я всё же,
Бобсана бедного - напьюсь.

----------


## Vowik

> Ведь у меня давно все книжки
> Исписаны, етишкин мать!


Все книжки ети я читал.
Поскольку не так редко,
ведь пополнять их помогал.
Заметь ты это метко.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Всё, всем спокойной ночи!
До свиданья! До завтра!
Встретимся мы тут..
Глядишь и мне быть может тоже
В стакан чего нибудь нальют.

Сегодня закрываю очи
На ваши шалости друзья
А завтра, братцы, по трезвяне
Ох и дождётесь от меня....:tongue: :tongue: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ведь пополнять их помогал.
> Заметь ты это метко.


О, да! И это не секрет!
Со стороны всегда ты видел
Поклонников -  а я вот нет...
Иль не хотела их увидеть
Но ты их метко подмечал
И все приваты как ни странно
Своею грудью закрывал:biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Vowik

> Глядишь и мне быть может тоже
> В стакан чего нибудь нальют.


Спокойной ночки и тебе,
в стакан не наливаю.
Ты просто так представь себе,
куда и что я заливаю.

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*,

Спи, Танюша... Сладких снов...
Да и я ко сну готов...
Если не споткнусь в Корзину
Почитать про тётю Зину...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> куда и что я заливаю.


Да знаю я без представленья
Куда и что ты заливаешь
Ты днём и ночью для меня
На сервер файлы всё качаешь....

Всё, нет меня....иду я спать.......
Мне утром раненько вставать....... :Aga:   :Ha:

----------


## Vowik

> Ты днём и ночью для меня
> На сервер файлы всё качаешь....



Ну видиш! Догадалась сразу.
Не надо было пояснять.
Но всё же побаялась фразы.
Могли б конечно не понять.

----------


## PAN

> Те 20 лет прошли как миг единый,
> забыть успел и русский я язык.


Чтоб буковки "на место встали" -
Читайте Пушкина.. В оригинале... :Aga:  

А мы поможем, но не в миг,
"На место" повернуть язык...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Сашка Бобсан промелькнул,
Но сюда не заглянул...:frown:

----------


## bobsan

заглянул то заглянул,
но писать не стал,
вчера Танюшка отимела.....
сильно я устал.

----------


## PAN

> сильно я устал.


Ты устал от водки, танцев... и Виталия:biggrin: ...
А ещё от серых будней, снега... и так далее :Aga:  ...

----------


## Vowik

> "На место" повернуть язык..


Спасибо Пан за это тоже!
Повертье благодарен вам!
В стихах общатса или в прозе, 
учитса буду тут и там.

----------


## Vowik

> Всё, нет меня....иду я спать.......
> Мне утром раненько вставать......


Ты спать пошла?
А что же с нами?

Покинула меня опять!

Вернёшся утром.
Понимаю!

Ведь надо деткам ночью спать!

----------


## maknata

Ну вот, я выползла с подвала..
Да... пропустила тут немало!
Тут новенький у нас нарисовался..
Ну что же, Vowik, от меня вам - здрасьте!:smile:

----------


## Vowik

> Ну что же, Vowik, от меня вам - здрасьте!


Здрасьте!

Да по неволе, а быть может и хотел,
нарисовался. И пока вот не жалею!
Хоть зразу рифмоватса не посмел,
боюсь теперь, стихами заболею! :Aga:

----------


## maknata

> боюсь теперь, стихами заболею


О да! Тут вирус стихотворческий летает!
И подхватить его тут можно очень просто.
И всякий, кто сюда лишь попадает
Теперь страдает рифмоплётсвом!:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И всякий, кто сюда лишь попадает
> Теперь страдает рифмоплётсвом!


Я подтвердить могу диагноз смело
Сама когда-то тут я заболела
Нечаянно сюда я залетела
А выходить уж и не захотела:tongue: kuku

----------


## Vowik

> О да! Тут вирус стихотворческий летает!





> Я подтвердить могу диагноз смело


Понятно с вами всё короче!
Помоему пора тут срочно,
поменше рифмы создавать,
а помощ скорую вызевать!  kuku

----------


## maknata

> а помощ скорую вызевать


Ну нет, нам этим не поможешь,
Мы санитарам  не дадимся в руки!
Мы их стихами забросаем вовсе,
Зачем же им такие муки?

----------


## Vowik

> Зачем же им такие муки?


Так им не привыкать особо,
за это деньги платим всё же.
Пускай проверят нас они,
и скажут насколькО больны! :cool:

----------


## maknata

*Vowik*,
 Ну, о себе я знаю точно -
На всю я голову больна...
От млин, перо сломала! Срочно
Не одолжите мне гусиного пера?:wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Помоему пора тут срочно,
> поменше рифмы создавать,


Ах что вы Вова!
Вы серьёзно?
Сейчас начнём мы рифмовать.




> Мы их стихами забросаем вовсе,
> Зачем же им такие муки?


Натуся как всегда права!
Им не дадимся в руки никогда..
Тем санитерерам - нахальным
Облапают - и смоются..
Ищи-свищи ты их тогда. :Ha:

----------


## Vowik

> Ах что вы Вова!


Ах мы на ВЫ переползли?
Ну что же!
Я весь уж в ожиданье!
От вас очередной рифмЫ. :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Облапают - и смоются..
> Ищи-свищи тогда их ты  .


пусть пойдут подмоются,
и на массажик простаты!

----------


## maknata

*Vowik*,



> От вас очередной рифмЫ


С Танюшей завсегда готовы мы
Писать для вас свои рифмЫ!:biggrin:

----------


## Vowik

> От млин, перо сломала! Срочно
> Не одолжите мне гусиного пера


Пера вот нет к руке сейчас.
Могу вам "КЛАВУ" одолжить.
Не жалко мне парой для вас.
чтоб вы смогли продолжить. :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> пусть пойдут подмоются,
> и на массажик простаты!


А кто их массажировать то будет?
И это точно ихний пыл остудит?:eek:

----------


## bobsan

> А кто их массажировать то будет?
> И это точно ихний пыл остудит?


а может только раззодорит лихо,
и тут поднимется конкретная шумиха

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ах мы на ВЫ переползли?


Куда-куда мы уползли?:eek: :biggrin: 




> пусть пойдут подмоются,


А потом поброются
Вот потом посмотрим мы
Кто под этим кроется :Ha:  




> С Танюшей завсегда готовы мы


Пропеть для вас свои псалмЫ :Aga:   :Oj:  




> Могу вам "КЛАВУ" одолжить.
> Не жалко мне парой для вас.


Не джентельменский то подход
Слабо другое предложить?:biggrin:  :Ha:

----------


## Vowik

> А кто их массажировать то будет?


Массаж конечно предложить я смог бы,
да вот боюсь последствий я.
Хотя имею опыт я особый.
Плевать на все последствия! kuku

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А кто их массажировать то будет?
> И это точно ихний пыл остудит?


Натусь, ну я уж точно НЕТ
И ты надеюсь тоже...
В другом разделе им счас  поможем...
Там где резиновые Зины
Выглядывают из корзины:biggrin: 




> а может только раззодорит лихо,
> и тут поднимется конкретная шумиха


"Виагрой" нас давно уж называют
Да только ведь не все об этом знают :Ha:  

И делать нам из этого шумиху тут не с руки
Сбегутся сразу на наживу мужики ( чужие):biggrin: kuku

----------


## maknata

*bobsan*,



> а может только раззодорит лихо,
> и тут поднимется конкретная шумиха


Да.. раззадоренные санитары - это круто!
Могу себе представить это на минуту!



> Вот потом посмотрим мы
> Кто под этим кроется


Они ещё и в театральном гриме?
Ну нет, я никуда не еду с ними!

----------


## maknata

> Могу вам "КЛАВУ" одолжить.


Зачем нгам Клава? Клавы нам не надо...
Вот Клавдию была б я рада!:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Массаж конечно предложить я смог бы,
> да вот боюсь последствий я.
> Хотя имею опыт я особый.
> Плевать на все последствия!


вот это да, не знал же я, что ты,
спец по массированию простаты,
впредь буду осторожней с этим чадом,
не повернусь к тебе я задом

----------


## Vowik

> Не джентельменский то подход
> Слабо другое предложить?


Да предложил массаж ведь я.
Куда так сразу много?
Так велики у вас желанья?
Нужна мне тут подмога!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вот Клавдию была б я рада!


Согласна - 
То была бы нам с тобой награда
За наш нелёгкий и опасный труд
Нас как-никак тут "рифмоПЛёТКАМИ" зовутkuku

----------


## bobsan

*maknata*,
 дирехторша а все туда же,
на Клавдиеву расспродажу...
и *Звёздочка*,за ум так не взялась,
туда же , погляди ка, собралась

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> впредь буду осторожней с этим чадом,
> не повернусь к тебе я задом


Ой, карауллллл!!!!!!!!! Спасите! Мама!!!!!! :Vah:  
Сама ползу сейчас падцтолллллллл! :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Чтоб меня дяденька с простатОй
На всякий случай не нашёлkuku

Попросит вдруг массажик сделать..
Я не умею - вот дела,
тогда, пойду искать я Вову
поможет пусть его рука)))))))

----------


## maknata

> Да предложил массаж ведь я.


Массаж не мне, а санитарам,
За деньги, или же задаром.
А мне.. ну можно эротический массаж...
Тогда я выдам поэтический пассаж)))

----------


## maknata

> За наш нелёгкий и опасный труд


Наша служба и опасна и сложна.
Хорошо что хоть немножечко видна!:wink:

----------


## maknata

> дирехторша а все туда же,


А я не человек, по твоему, иль что?
Не чуждо человечье мне ничо!:rolleyes:

----------


## Vowik

> спец по массированию простаты,


Массаж любой так можно зделать,
лишь нужен подходяший инструмент.
Для простаты скорей подходит,
отвертка, болт или МОМЕНТ..... :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А мне.. ну можно эротический массаж...


Вот с ентого моменту поподробней
Я пропустить боюсь уже
Иль может сразу нарядиться 
С тобой Натуся в ниглеже?
Займём места мы в первом рядЕ
При полном мы своём наряде
И будем скромно поджидать
Чур! Нас не кантовать!




> Наша служба и опасна и сложна.
> Хорошо что хоть немножечко видна!


Если сами не покажем
Не заметил бы никто
И приходится с тобой нам
Не напяливать манто:biggrin:  :Ha:

----------


## Vowik

> А мне.. ну можно эротический массаж...



Массаж лъбой!
я повторяюсь?
пускай с эротикой
тогда и я раслаблюсь!  :Oj:

----------


## bobsan

> А мне.. ну можно эротический массаж...
> Тогда я выдам поэтический пассаж)
> 
> Наша служба и опасна и сложна.
> Хорошо что *в декольте она* видна
> 
> А я не человек, по твоему, иль что?
> Не чуждо человечье мне ничо!


я рад что нужно человечье,
а то вы знаете бывает всяко......
куда же заведет нас красноречье,
истолковать ведь можно все двояко.

----------


## Vowik

> Иль может сразу нарядиться 
> С тобой Натуся в ниглеже?



Вот ниглеже тут лишне вовсе,
мешатса будит лиш оно.
Снимайте всё и проходите.
Положим вас на полотно.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> дирехторша а все туда же,
> на Клавдиеву расспродажу...


Товар такой не залежится
ДиреХторша права - 
Тут надобно подсуетиться :Aga:  :biggrin: 




> и Звёздочка,за ум так не взялась,
> туда же , погляди ка, собралась


А я то чё? А я ничё...
Я просто мимо пролетала
И с высоты всё увидала
Хоть звёздного кажись происхожденья
Мне тоже хочется немного представленья:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## maknata

> или МОМЕНТ


Насколько велики мои познанья
Его вдыхают носом до помутнения сознанья
Про то шо попом дышут- слышу я впервые:redface:
Я пацталом! Ой, мамочки родные!:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Массаж любой так можно зделать,
> лишь нужен подходяший инструмент.


я понял все и продолжать не буду,
и спрячь подальше ты свой инструмент,
а то смотри займусь калдунством вуду,
и он отвалится в единственный момент

----------


## maknata

> Чур! Нас не кантовать!


Не кантовать, а нежно гладить,
Любить, ласкать и целовать...
Ну.. можно примоститься рядом..
Но только нас НЕ КАНТОВАТЬ!:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Снимайте всё и проходите.
> Положим вас на полотно.


:eek: :eek: На полотно???
Эт чё-под поезд??
Не-не....пожить ещё хочу...
Я лучше уж по доброй воле
Сейчас же обращусь к врачу...

Микстуру может мне пропишет
От ентой самой БуримЕ
А впрочем, стойте,в самом  деле.
В своём ли я сейчас уме?

Ну нет, отсюда не уйду я
Хоть вызывайте паровоз
И даже самый мощный лайнер
Меня б отсюда не увёз.......:tongue:

----------


## Vowik

> Вот Клавдию была б я рада


Ах кстати.
Чють я не забыл.
И Клавдию
конешно пригласил.

----------


## maknata

> и он отвалится в единственный момент


Та не боись, его приклеит снова, 
Ведь у него же есть "Момент"!
Специалист большой во всём наш Вова!
И вмиг разрулит всякий инциндент!:biggrin:

----------


## Vowik

> и он отвалится в единственный момент


Да бог с ним,
с етим инструментом.
Давно гарантия
закончилась на нём.

----------


## bobsan

пожалуйста вот вызывали
лайнера небыло

----------


## maknata

> И Клавдию
> конешно пригласил.


Зачем нам Клавдия? Мне в качестве награды
Мужчина нужен, просто Клавдий!:rolleyes:

----------


## maknata

> пожалуйста вот вызывали


Спасибо, Саш! Ты настоящий друг!
Вот это щедрость для подруг!
Но вроде я Каренину играть не собиралась...
Вот разве прокатиться малость...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Про то шо попом дышут- слышу я впервые


ДА что ж это такое! ПОмогите!
Я пропустила что-то как всегда?
Што попом дышут - я уже слыхала..
Ой мамочка - задёргалась рука 
(НАверно всё-таки я соврала):cool: :biggrin: 




> а то смотри займусь калдунством вуду,
> и он отвалится в единственный момент


И тут аврал?
Где появился МЕНТ?
Его к себе ведь мы не вызывали
Ну братцы - вы меня уж укатали :Vah:  kuku kuku 




> Любить, ласкать и целовать...
> Ну.. можно примоститься рядом..


ОООО! Что я слышу - рядом примоститься....
Ну, если осторожно - то пойдёт
Но если руки поползут по ягодицам!!!!!!!
То вряд ли он уж ноги унесёт:biggrin:

----------


## Vowik

Ох ребятки, весело тут с вами.
Слезятса уж глаза мои.
Ответы складными словами
по мастерски даёте вы.

----------


## maknata

> Но если руки поползут по ягодицам!!!!!!!
> То вряд ли он уж ноги унесёт


Ну, не знаю как насчёт там ног,
Ну вот того, что между,вмиг лишиться б смог!:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Специалист большой во всём наш Вова!
> И вмиг разрулит всякий инциндент!


ВОт-вот! Специалист с большой он букФы
Сломать, построить, иль чего заллить!
Да лан НАтусь, с тобой не привыкать нам
СамИ давно всё можем разрулить! :Ok:  :biggrin: 




> пожалуйста вот вызывали
> лайнера небыло


ВО! КАрета подана!!!! Прекрасно!
Ну, я согласна, тронемся мы в путь.
А если машинист к тому же классный...
Гитару только Саша не забудь...
:biggrin: 



> Спасибо, Саш! Ты настоящий друг!
> Вот это щедрость для подруг!


Ты представляешь! Целый паровоз!
И всё для нас двоих! 
Таких прикольных, в меру озорных!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Vowik

> Ну, если осторожно - то пойдёт
> Но если руки поползут по ягодицам!!!!!!!
> То вряд ли он уж ноги унесёт



Уж о массаже говорили,
о мастерах и полотне,
про инструменты не забыли,
о Клавдие той в ниглеже.

Дошло и время до позиций,
кто с кем? и кто кого?
Тут главно в обшем разобратса,
включите свет, а то темно!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ох ребятки, весело тут с вами.
> Слезятса уж глаза мои.
> Ответы складными словами
> по мастерски даёте вы.


Хе, нас ещё не знаешь...
Коль вместе соберёмся мы
Смеяться будет пол страны :Ha:   :Aga:  




> Ну, не знаю как насчёт там ног,
> Ну вот того, что между,вмиг лишиться б смог!


И тут права моя роднулька!
Сказали ж, нас не кантовать!
Любить, лелеять, целовать!!!!!!!:biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

*Vowik*,


туши ка свет , иди ка спать
и хватит бестолку мечтать

----------


## maknata

> Ты представляешь! Целый паровоз!
> И всё для нас двоих!


Подарок щедрый, нету слов!
И прокатитьтя завсегда мы рады...
Но только не хватает тут рельсОВ,
Самим их что ли нам укладывать?:redface:

----------


## maknata

> включите свет, а то темно!





> туши ка свет


Кому темно, кому светло.
Ребятки, надо разобраться!
Всего какой то полумрак,
Мужчины, ну чего бояться?:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Дошло и время до позиций,
> кто с кем? и кто кого?
> Тут главно в обшем разобратса,
> включите свет, а то темно!


Не знаю, у кого и что дошло.
Мне время спать уж подошло!
Хорошь сегодня веселиться
Пора б давно угомониться
Но, завтра, снова, как всегда
На этом месте, в тот же час..
Вас приглашаю веселиться!!!!!!!!

Вам пожелать спокойной ночи, я не забыла.
Всем пока
Пишите письма, жду звонка! :Ha:  :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Но только не хватает тут рельсОВ,
> Самим их что ли нам укладывать?


НАтусь, до рельсов завтра доберёмся
ПОмощьников найдём себе
И будем вместе мы кататься
Туда-сюда по БуримЕ!!!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## Vowik

> туши ка свет , иди ка спать
> и хватит бестолку мечтать


Какой тут сон?
Да и мечтать уже похоже, 
ведь не понадобитса мне.
Пока ласкать и гладить тоже,
тут предлагают. Не во сне.

----------


## Vowik

> Вам пожелать спокойной ночи, я не забыла.


Ну ладно!
Раз уж спатки все собрались,
надо думать обо сне.
Ну хоть на славу посмеялись.
Всем пока, уж ночь в окне.

----------


## maknata

> НАтусь, до рельсов завтра доберёмся
> ПОмощьников найдём себе
> И будем вместе мы кататься
> Туда-сюда по БуримЕ!!!!!!!


Ок! До завтра подожду,
А может быть ещё помощников найду,
Таких что покататься очень уж охочи))
Приятных снов, нескучной ночи! :Oj:

----------


## maknata

А я ещё немного посижу,
По форуму маленько поброжу..

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Ну, привет, а вот и я!
Наверное уж позабыта...
Искала долго я себя -
вся суть души моей изрыта.
Привет, друзья, я снова с вами,
Внезапно больше не исчезну.
Порадую я вас стихами,
И вы меня согрейте песней.

----------


## Umka

> ....Искала долго я себя -
> вся суть души моей изрыта.
> 
> ....Порадую я вас стихами,
> И вы меня согрейте песней.


Ушёл в запой я от неслыханной тоски,
Моя душа растерзана, распята -
Четвёртый день ищу свои носки,
А ты пытаешься найти мою зарплату…

В себе я роюсь ежедневно поутру,
Но суть души закопана глуб*о*ко,
Что даже в поликлинике профессор*у*
Меня так просто не понять с наскока.

Всё, я решил! Отныне и во век
Разогреваться буду только песней!
Хочу звучать я гордо: ЧЕЛОВЕК
А не какой-то хрюндель безызвестный…

:biggrin:

----------


## whiter

Тогда надо сойти мне с ума,
Может водки напиться сполна?
Или просто открыть мне окно
И погромче так: "Ого-го-го!"
И тогда заживу может ярче?
Задышу полной грудью горячей!
И не буду тогда я влачить
Свою жизнь и зубы точить
На судьбу, на людей, на соседей,
На собаку, что гадит под дверью.
И на то что родился не там,
И на то что живу я не здесь.
И люблю государство отважно,
И оно меня. Вобщем, все важно!
Все какой-то вдруг смысл имеет.
Мы живем, мы растем, мы балдеем!
Даже видим мы после всей жизни
Лестницу в небо от тризны.
И кругом не обман, только правда!
Даже больше - все Истина! Лавры!
Боги кругом, а не люди! Копим добро,
Все - народу! 
Всем нравится все, то что делает каждый,
И все мы герои, и дух наш отважный!
...Открыл я окно, посмотрел на людей,
Да... вырос я до высоких идей...
А вот просто кричать не могу,
А так хочется: "Угу-гу-гу!"
Ничего, может кто-то другой первый крикнет
Ну а я подхвачу: 
"Улю-лю-лю!"
Головы люди подняли
И приговор зачитали:
"Тебе не страшна не сума, не тюрьма,
Потому что сошел ты с ума!"
Ну все. Остается закрыться,
И тупо, без смысла напиться.

:)     3097392@rambler.ru   Пишите!

----------


## Umka

*whiter*,
 это ты кому? :smile: :smile: :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну, привет, а вот и я!


Приветик нежное создание!
Мой скорпиошечка второй.
Ну где ты пропадала долго?
Ай-ай... Качаю головой..:tongue: :rolleyes: 




> Хочу звучать я гордо: ЧЕЛОВЕК
> А не какой-то хрюндель безызвестный…


Олежа! Наконец-то!
Пропажа наша объявилась
А то мы вместе ту решили
Что твою " шкура " запылилась.
Искать тебя уже собрались
В берлогу дружно завалиться
Ну и потом как говорится -
На божий свет всем появиться.
Тебя конечно прихватив.





> Открыл я окно, посмотрел на людей,
> Да... вырос я до высоких идей...
> А вот просто кричать не могу,
> А так хочется: "Угу-гу-гу!"


"До высоких идей" - 
До столбов освещения?
Или нужно мне всё же 
Твоё просвещение?

Коль в окно не кричиться - 
Попробуй в лесу...
Ветры буйные крик твой
С собой унесут...

Или в поле попробуй...
Никто не мешает
И соседей там нет
И собака не лает:biggrin:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

> Приветик нежное создание!
> Мой скорпиошечка второй.
> Ну где ты пропадала долго?
> Ай-ай... Качаю головой..:tongue: :rolleyes:


Привет Сестрёнка, всё в порядке,
Ты не волнуйся за меня
Всё шито-крыто, чисто-гладко
Теперь с тобою снова я

----------


## PAN

Моё сердце умильно сжимается,:rolleyes: 
РасплылАся от счастья рожа! :Vah:  
Я люблю с вам дурью помаятся. :Oj:  
Вы, наверно, не против тоже...:biggrin:

----------


## jana

> Или в поле попробуй...
> Никто не мешает
> И соседей там нет
> И собака не лает:biggrin:


В поле вряд ли никто не мешает
Там коровы мирно щиплют траву
А тут он, со своим "У-гу-гу"
Ну я прямо скажу - не в дугу!

Несваренье у  враз случится
Молоко перестанет доится!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Моё сердце умильно сжимается, 
> РасплылАся от счастья рожа!


И на что ж эта рожа похожа?
Иль была не твоя та рожа?
Нам твоя настоящая "рожа"
Всех милее, и всех дороже.:biggrin: 

Ты Пашуля совсем уж зазналсИ
Ты в корзине давно потерялсИ
Вылезай, уж весна на пороге
Ты построй Паровозу дороги.

Мы с Натусей хотим покататься
Саня нам Паровоз подарил
Да забыл он, что тут-
В БуримеШке, рельсов нет
Их никто не ложил....

Вот и Яна как раз подоспела
Собирается в общем народ
Так, мальчишки - за дело возьмитесь
Дел и впрямь таки не в проворот! :Aga:  :tongue: kuku 





> Несваренье у  враз случится
> Молоко перестанет доится!

----------


## jana

Не одарил меня создатель
талантом стихотворным
фиговый из меня писатель
да и художник тошнотворный!

Но все ж позвольте, форумчане
войти в ваш тесный творческий союз
и не испортить хилыми  речами
тандем поэтов, музыки и муз!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Несваренье у  враз случится
> Молоко перестанет доится!


Несваренье? Так-так! Перестанет?
Хм! А кто ж молока нам достанет?
Не пойдёть! Пусть на дно он ныряет!
Рыбок там он пускай попугает!

Молоко мне на завтрак сгодиться...
Рыбой можно ведь и подавиться!
Не люблю я колючую рыбу

Хе... сижу счас, давлю я улыбу...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Не одарил меня создатель
> талантом стихотворным
> фиговый из меня писатель
> да и художник тошнотворный!
> 
> Но все ж позвольте, форумчане
> войти в ваш тесный творческий союз
> и не испортить хилыми  речами
> тандем поэтов, музыки и муз!


Ну и делааа!!!!! Ну ты даёшь!!!!!!:biggrin: 
Да все мы вроде не поЕты.
И ты от нас не отстаёшь!
Напишешь ты свои памфлеты!

Мы тут танцуем потихоньку...:tongue: 
Так что, вливайся в наш тандем. :flower:  
Тебя мы сразу принимаем :Aga:  
Ток не забудь надеть ты шлем!:biggrin:

----------


## jana

я предлагаю женщинам заняться
строительством дороги для Ту-ту
а то мужчин нам не дождаться
а так охота в Варкуту

Владимир, Эмираты, Городню
в далекий Лондон,  сказочный Париж
а с ними лишь готовь страпню
и век на кухне просидишь!

----------


## jana

> Мы тут танцуем потихоньку...:tongue: 
> Так что, вливайся в наш тандем. 
> Тебя мы сразу принимаем 
> Ток не забудь надеть ты шлем!:biggrin:


А шлем зачем скажите? - стало страшно
Надеюсь не взрывают бомбы здесь?
Я знаете ли вобщем то отважна
Но все ж боюсь оглохнуть в цвете лет...

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Эх, я что-то совсем потерялась
В закоулках ваших стихов
Начала отвечать и замялась
Не найду подходящих я слов

Яна, солнце, вливайся конечно
Твоему появленью так рада
Пишешь ты легко и беспечно
А нам это только и надо

----------


## jana

> Яна, солнце, вливайся конечно
> Твоему появленью так рада
> Пишешь ты легко и беспечно
> А нам это только и надо


слова мои легки, беспечны
я рада вызывать в вас позитив
и пусть в душе печаль - она не вечна
назло всему исполню я Весны мотив))

----------


## jana

Весна Весна
встаю с утра
и солнце дарит луч
Весна Всена
всем петь пора
мотив Весны могуч!!!!!!!

----------


## Котёнок Джу

*Яна, я нарушу сейчас все правила этой темы, НО я настаиваю на том, чтобы ты создала здесь свой Дом поэта и писала туда свои стихи!!!*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> я предлагаю женщинам заняться
> строительством дороги для Ту-ту
> а то мужчин нам не дождаться
> а так охота в Варкуту
> 
> Владимир, Эмираты, Городню
> в далекий Лондон,  сказочный Париж
> а с ними лишь готовь страпню
> и век на кухне просидишь!


Ну да! Вот так всегда!
На хрупкие ладони
Возложат нам мужчины
Все дела!

Я не согласна! Пусть они попашут!
Кататься их с собой мы пригласим.
И как в награду, может приласкаем
А может стих красивый сочиним!:biggrin: :wink: 

А в Лондоне, Париже, Эмиратах..
Я там была - такая скукота
А вот в России не была, досада!
А так мне хочется - такие вот дела!

Я лучше в БуримЕ покувыркаюсь
С друзьями пообщаюсь, посмеюсь
А там глядишь, совсем я оклемаюсь
И плакать потихоньку разучусь.:rolleyes: :smile: 




> А шлем зачем скажите? - стало страшно
> Надеюсь не взрывают бомбы здесь?


О, нет! Тут бомбы не взрывают!
Могу заверить я тебя, поверь!
Но если строить ты уж собр*а*лась тут
Для безопасности он нужен. И ремень.

А вот зачем ремень - здесь промолчу я
Но если хочешь - плёткой замени
Да прикупи наручники покруче

Ох, слышу я, как запоют они ( мужчины):biggrin: :wink: 




> Эх, я что-то совсем потерялась
> В закоулках ваших стихов
> Начала отвечать и замялась
> Не найду подходящих я слов


Осмотрись потихоньку, сестрёнка
И найдутся потом те слова
Что давно ты сказать нам хотела
А потом вдруг взяла, и ушла:rolleyes: :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Яна, я нарушу сейчас все правила этой темы, НО я настаиваю на том, чтобы ты создала здесь свой Дом поэта и писала туда свои стихи!!!


Тут поддержать тебя могу я! :Ok:   :Ok:  
И Яну тоже попросить
Свой домик для себя построить
И все стихи туда вселить!!!!! :Ok:   :Aga:   :flower:

----------


## jana

Ну.... понесло меня - простите
Остановиться не могу
Мои стихи вы строго не судите
Пишу одну лишь ЕРУНДУ

Мне просто весело и ладно
Надеюсь не мешаю никому
Мне с вами сердцу моему отрадно
хотя пишу порою не в струю)))))))

----------


## jana

построить домик для стихов?
пожалуй может и решусь я
ну а пока прошу в тот дом
который музыкой зовется)))

----------


## Umka

> Олежа! Наконец-то!
> Пропажа наша объявилась
> А то мы вместе ту решили
> Что твою " шкура " запылилась.
> Искать тебя уже собрались
> В берлогу дружно завалиться
> Ну и потом как говорится -
> На божий свет всем появиться.
> Тебя конечно прихватив.


Спасибо милая подруга,
Что не забыла Умку, друга
За это вот без лишних слов
Медведь согреть тебя готов
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> Моё сердце умильно сжимается,:rolleyes: 
> РасплылАся от счастья рожа! 
> Я люблю с вам дурью помаятся. 
> Вы, наверно, не против тоже...:biggrin:


Вот жеж, нахватался некрасивых слов,
Лицо своё он "рожей" звать готов,
Паш, ну ка не позорься пред Европой,
Забудь, что ягодицы кличут ж..й!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ну а пока прошу в тот дом
> который музыкой зовется)))


Благодарю за приглашенье! :flower:  
Я непременно забегу! :Aga:  
Вот, только погоди немного - 
Сейчас я тортик испеку. :Aga:  




> За это вот без лишних слов
> Медведь согреть тебя готов


От слов твоих уже я таю:rolleyes: :wink: 
И поднимаюсь, улетаю!!!!!:biggrin: 

Но, я вернусь, ты это знай!
Меня из виду не теряй! :Aga:   :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Паш, ну ка не позорься пред Европой,
> Забудь, что ягодицы кличут ж..й!


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   ВОТ ЭТО ДА? :Jopa:  :biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> я предлагаю женщинам заняться
> строительством дороги для Ту-ту
> а то мужчин нам не дождаться
> а так охота в Варкуту
> 
> Владимир, Эмираты, Городню
> в далекий Лондон,  сказочный Париж
> а с ними лишь готовь страпню
> и век на кухне просидишь!


Ты знаешь, Яна, наши годы уж не те,
Чтобы искать на попу приключений в Воркуте,
Ах, сказочный Париж, ну что Вы.....
Вы, верно, вспомнили про подвиг Казановы?

:wink: :smile: :smile:

----------


## Umka

> От слов твоих уже я таю:rolleyes: :wink: 
> И поднимаюсь, улетаю!!!!!:biggrin: 
> 
> Но, я вернусь, ты это знай!
> Меня из виду не теряй!


Буду стоять тихо столбиком,
Ты не теряйся за облаком,
Летом, зимой и весной
Будем дружиться с тобой! 

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ах, сказочный Париж, ну что Вы.....
> Вы, верно, вспомнили про подвиг Казановы?


В Париже часто я бывала
Но, Казановы не встречала
Быть может я не там бродила?
Поэтому не находила?:biggrin: 




> Летом, зимой и весной
> Будем дружиться с тобой!


Осенью, что будем делать?
ПО лесу с лукошками бегать?:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

> В Париже часто я бывала
> Но, Казановы не встречала
> Быть может я не там бродила?
> Поэтому не находила?:biggrin: 
> 
> Осенью, что будем делать?
> ПО лесу с лукошками бегать?:biggrin:


_Ах что вы, господа и дамы!
Уж коль о Казанове зашла речь,
Я вас хочу от "Нотр Дам"а
И от нападок Казановы, уберечь!

К чему вам эти маскарады?
Есть в Кёльне, верные друзья!
Вас встречу песней и парадом -
Не зарастёт ко мне стезя!

Для вас, Германии красоты  
В моём лице - отворены!
Забудите про Миннесоту,
и про красоты (у китайской, у стены)!

Вам Рейн откроется ширóко,
И Кёльна - Дом, и замки, и дворцы!
Зачем же Казанова? Только "боком"
Вам могут вылезти такие подлецы!_ :smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я вас хочу от "Нотр Дам"а
> И от нападок Казановы, уберечь!


Антоша! Что ты! Я шутила.
Про Казанову. Оля-ля!
Когда б шута того хотела
Давно б нашла его сама.

За ним в Париж не надо ехать
У нас, в Германии полно.
Да только никому не надо,
О нём забыли все давно.




> Вам Рейн откроется ширóко,
> И Кёльна - Дом, и замки, и дворцы!





> Для вас, Германии красоты  
> В моём лице - отворены!


А я хочу добавить скромно
Живу я в городе таком,
Где Карл Маркс на свет явился.
С ним, каждый кажется знаком.

И Порта Нигре величавой
Прославленной на все века
Спешат туристы поклониться.
Со всех сторон летят сюда.

И винных погребов немало
С прекрасным, Мозельским вином!
И платье от Христа хранится
Тут, под секретным, под замком.

Ведь город тот давно построен
Он самый старый на земле (в Германии во всяком случае)
Органа звук ласкает ухо
Базилика - во всей красе!

Гостям всегда мы были рады!
Имеем что мы показать!
Мы вам, в любое время года,
Готовы город показать!

Мосты, яхтклубы, делтопланы,
Амфитеатр есть у нас.
Каштанов пышные Аллеи,
Всё вам покажем, в тот же час.

Осталось только захотеть вам
Увидеть это всё самим.
Ну а пока - пока на фото
Сейчас мы с вами поглядим.:tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Прошу прощения у вас я!
Быть может это не сюда
Не ту я темку завела тут
За это извиняюсь я!

Я город показать хочу вам
В котором выросла, живу
Который, просто, беззаветно
Я обожаю, и люблю!

*Это платье Христа!*



*Набережная реки Мозель*



*Пешеходная зона*



*А это знаменитая Порта Нигра (Чёрные Ворота) построенная римлянами, более 2020 лет назад.*

----------


## jana

> Прошу прощения у вас я!
> Быть может это не сюда
> Не ту я темку завела тут
> За это извиняюсь я!
> 
> Я город показать хочу вам
> В котором выросла, живу
> Который, просто, беззаветно
> Я обожаю, и люблю!


Увидев столько красоты
Понятны мне твои красивый стихи

Я думаю, любой со мною согласится
В таких местах, где много солнца
Где зелень листьев и холмов
Одна поэзия должна родиться.
Восторг в душе и хватит слов!!!!

----------


## jana

> Ты знаешь, Яна, наши годы уж не те,
> Чтобы искать на попу приключений в Воркуте,
> Ах, сказочный Париж, ну что Вы.....
> Вы, верно, вспомнили про подвиг Казановы?
> 
> :wink: :smile: :smile:


В Париже тоже побывала
был давний у меня грешок
Но Казановы как и все я не видала
А жаль, хороший вышел бы стишок!

----------


## jana

> _Ах что вы, господа и дамы!
> Уж коль о Казанове зашла речь,
> Я вас хочу от "Нотр Дам"а
> И от нападок Казановы, уберечь!
> 
> К чему вам эти маскарады?
> Есть в Кёльне, верные друзья!
> Вас встречу песней и парадом -
> Не зарастёт ко мне стезя!
> ...


За дружеский совет и за заботу
Примите скромный мой поклон
Вы правы, и в Париж уж не охота
Нам лучше с вами за одним столом)

Звенеть бокалами шампанского или пива
(Каму что ближе, дело вкуса так сказать)
Мы будем. Немцам песни петь на диво
Шутить, смеяться и плясать.

Вы про красоты так писали
В пылу подпитья нам бы не забыть
Мы всеж туристы облико морале
Должны достопримечательности оценить!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Увидев столько красоты
> Понятны мне твои красивый стихи


Той красоты и сотой нет частицы.
Но, только местные её не  не почитают.
Им улизнуть куда бы за границу
Им бы забитую Малёрку - там все отдыхают.

У нас места красивее намного
Не зря находят люди к нам дорогу!
А мы, любого гостя принимаем.
И двери перед ним, с поклоном открываем!

----------


## dAnte

дайте поэту свободу слова
мысли о лете и чем-то новом.

дайте художнику кисти и краски
женское тело и утра ласки

а музыканту семь нот подарите
и о таланте его говорите

дайте прозаику вдохновенье
чтоб его повесть стала твореньем

дайте студенту конспект и шпаргалку
а депутату машину с мегалкой

Пану вручите балалайку скорей 
Умке горилки немного налейте

Звездочке дайте шанс улыбаться
и в свете ее будем вместе купаться

Бобсану дайте тельняжку и шлем
И будет на форуме весело всем!!!!

----------


## jana

> Той красоты и сотой нет частицы.
> Но, только местные её не  не почитают.
> Им улизнуть куда бы за границу
> Им бы забитую Малёрку - там все отдыхают.


Ну не суди Танюша строго
Живущих постоянно там людей
Нужна для всех нас иногда дорога
Хоть знаем мы что дома все-таки милей)))

----------


## Umka

> дайте поэту свободу слова
> мысли о лете и чем-то новом.
> 
> дайте художнику кисти и краски
> женское тело и утра ласки
> 
> а музыканту семь нот подарите
> и о таланте его говорите
> 
> ...


Дайте поэту скорее напиться,
Чтоб перед творчеством приободриться.

Дайте художнику на опохмел,
Чтобы картинами нас разогрел.

А музыканту штрафную рюмаху,
Дабы рванул он на шее рубаху.

Пану сегодня не наливать,
Данте немножко, пять капель – и хвать.

Звёздочку в ванну ведите плескаться,
Чтобы могла во весь рот улыбаться.

Бобсану запустим лягушку под шлем,
И будет на форуме весело всем!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Пану сегодня не наливать,


Как это ПАНу не наливать?...:eek: 
Трезвым не буду частушки лабать...:tongue: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звездочке дайте шанс улыбаться
> и в свете ее будем вместе купаться


Шанс прозевала!
Улыбки уж нет.
Нарушила где-то
Священный завет!
(Не обидь близкого) - типа этого... :Tu:  




> Нужна для всех нас иногда дорога
> Хоть знаем мы что дома все-таки милей)))


Януся, солнце! Я не спорю!
И мне милее дома нет...
Хотя и я люблю дорогу.
Везде милее - где нас нет.:biggrin:  :Oj:  




> Звёздочку в ванну ведите плескаться,
> Чтобы могла во весь рот улыбаться.
> 
> Если вдруг собрать водицу,
> Что прол*и*лась в эти дни,
> Можно было б утопиться.
> От солёной, той воды.
> 
> Бобсану запустим лягушку под шлем,
> И будет на форуме весело всем!!!


Забыл он на форум давно уж дорогу.
И тухнет тихонько на форуме свет.
Теряем друзей мы уже понемногу.
Наташу не вижу, её тоже нет!:frown: 

А впрочем - лягушку я всё же добуду.
Её я смогу даже поцеловать.
Коль это поможет, для общего дела.
Друзей всех, на форум нам снова собрать!






> Как это ПАНу не наливать?... 
> Трезвым не буду частушки лабать... ...


Что же такое! Опять забастовка!
Паша! Ну хватит " шары" заливать!
Бери балалайку, садись поудобней.
Частушки начни поскорей сочинять!

 :flower:

----------


## PAN

> Бери балалайку, садись поудобней.
> Частушки начни поскорей сочинять!


Танечка! Я от тебя без ума... :flower:  
Что ж... Не серчай - напросилась сама...:biggrin: 

Балалайку я настрою
И спою вам от души! :Aga:  
Или всётаки провою?...:eek: 
Ну, неважно... Тань! Пляши!!!... :Party2:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танечка! Я от тебя без ума... 
> Что ж... Не серчай - напросилась сама... 
> 
> Балалайку я настрою
> И спою вам от души! 
> Или всётаки провою?... 
> Ну, неважно... Тань! Пляши!!!... ....


Как у нашего у Пана
Оборвалася струна!
Ничего! Сейчас привяжем!
Чтоб стояла век она!:biggrin:  :Ha:  

От души споёт нам Паша!
Подтанцую ему я.
Нука Паша! Не ленися!
Я уже в кураж вошла!

Танцевать, да веселиться
Тут могла бы до утра!
Только лекции ведь утром!
Вот такие Паш дела!!!!!!

:tongue: kuku kuku kuku :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Вот такие Паш дела!!!!!!


Тяжело учиться, знаю... :Aga:  
Чтож, тебе я пожелаю :flower:  
Чтоб экзамены сдала :Ok:  
И меня не подвела...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Тяжело учиться, знаю...


Погибаю! Умираю!
Не хочу учиться Паша!
Не свалить ли мне
Впрямь в Рашу?:eek: 

Только мне уже сказали -
Без ученья пропадёшь! :Tu:  
В лучшем случае в ментовку
Ты Танюша попадёшь!:frown: 

Не хочу быть участковым!
Адвокатом быть хочу! :Ha:  
А поЕнтому Пашуля -
На учёбу полечу! :Aga:  

Буду слушать про законы -
Или как их обойти!:biggrin: 
А потом сюда припруся...
Где тебя тут Паш найти?:biggrin: 





> И меня не подвела...


Не боись! Не подведу!
Хоть костьми я упаду.
Буду грызть гранит науки.
И терпеть все эти муки! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> А потом сюда припруся...
> Где тебя тут Паш найти?


Я и сам, Тань, отыщуся...:biggrin: 
А ты на лекции иди... :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я и сам, Тань, отыщуся... 
> А ты на лекции иди...


Да иду уже! Идуууууу!!!!!!!
Счас, до конца тут доведу!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## jana

> Погибаю! Умираю!
> Не хочу учиться Паша!
> Не свалить ли мне
> Впрямь в Рашу?:eek: 
> 
> Только мне уже сказали -
> Без ученья пропадёшь! 
> В лучшем случае в ментовку
> Ты Танюша попадёшь!:frown: 
> ...


Да, терпеть все эти муки 
Слушать лекции с утра
Умирать на них от скуки
Это просто кабала!

Как тебя я понимаю
Солнце в окна веселит
Но учиться призываю
Быть the lawuer - это шик!

Я сама училась с плачем
Школу кончила так сяк
И решила стать певицей
Думая, что петь - пустяк)))))))

----------


## LEX

> Ну не суди Танюша строго
> Живущих постоянно там людей
> Нужна для всех нас иногда дорога
> Хоть знаем мы что дома все-таки милей)))


О доме вы заговорили
Как масла вновь в огонь подлили
У каждого бывает он один
От детства дней и до седин.
Нас жизнь качает словно лодку в море
Мы рвёмся в даль,как ветер на просторе
Мы там и тут,хотим узнать о свете
Порой наивны и глупы как дети.
С годами мы,узнав судьбы творенья
Отбросив суету и монотонных дней сомненья
Глядим назад,с улыбкою и грустью
Нас это чувство не отпустит
Нас не покинет никогда
И в новь вернёмся мы туда
Где годы детства пролетели
Где мы росли ,где мы взрослели.

----------


## dAnte

*Звёздочка*,



> Не свалить ли мне
> Впрямь в Рашу?


Приезжай в Биробиджан,
Буду рад тебе. Руслан.

----------


## PAN

> Приезжай в Биробиджан,
> Буду рад тебе. Руслан.





> dAnte  
> Поэт полукровка
> Регистрация: 24.01.2007
> Адрес: *Хитроград*


Приезжайте в Хитроград... :Ha:  
Там Вам *dAnte* будет рад...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

:Tu:  


> Приезжай в Биробиджан,
> Буду рад тебе. Руслан.





> Приезжайте в Хитроград... 
> Там Вам dAnte будет рад...


Ну, короче, всё понятно...
На деревню к дедушке.
Типа, рады будут там
Заграничной девушке.

Спасибо за приглашение! :Aga:   :Ha:  kuku

----------


## PAN

Вот вам братцы, спортлото::rolleyes: 
Я начну рассказ, :Ha:  
А в гадайте - это кто?:eek: 
Можете с трёх раз...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Сеет звёзды из корзинки,
Любить поменять картинки,
Пишет крупно, пишет много,
Знает в Хитроград дорогу,
Ездит в Люксембург на дачу,
(Щаз ещё чуть-чуть подначу...)
Учит "русский" в интернете,
Смайлы дарит всем на свете,
Слёзы льет, мне сердце раня...

...Угадали? Это.....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сеет звёзды из корзинки,
> Любить поменять картинки,
> Пишет крупно, пишет много,
> Знает в Хитроград дорогу,
> Ездит в Люксембург на дачу,
> (Щаз ещё чуть-чуть подначу...)
> Учит "русский" в интернете,
> Смайлы дарит всем на свете,
> Слёзы льет, мне сердце раня...
> ...


 :Vah:  Саня? Ой, нет Маня!!!!
Урааааааааааааа! Угадала!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## bobsan

> Слёзы льет, мне сердце раня...
> 
> ...Угадали? Это.....


ПАНЯ

----------


## Звездочка-Т

И мою загадку тоже,
Угадать тут каждый сможет
Если темку он читает
И по форуму летает!

Балалайку он достанет
Да по струнам, как ударит.
А потом пойдёт в корзину
Откопает там он Зину.

Вновь вернётся в Буримешку,
Нам раскажет он в насмешку
Как там славно пообщались
И как к Зине прижимались.

Угадайте, кто же это?
Буду ждать от вас ответа.
Только долго не гадайте -
И пока не наливайте!

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

----------


## bobsan

,


> Угадайте, кто же это?
> Буду ждать от вас ответа.



вот опять, конечно ПАН,
получи за это бан,
ведь вторая уж загадка  ,
а все такая же отгадка

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Вот ещё одна загадка,
Для умелых знатоков.
Носит шлем он, и забрало.
Угадайте, кто таков?


Про эротику напишет.
Каждый, вздох его услышит.
Он поспорит даже с Таней - 
Ну конечно.... это ..........
kuku kuku kuku kuku

----------


## bobsan

> Он поспорит даже с Таней - 
> Ну конечно.... это ..........


 ПАНЯ

ЭТО ЧТО ДРУЗЬЯ ТВАРИТЬСЯ,
НУЖНО СРОЧНО МНЕ НАПИТЬСЯ,
У МЕНЯ НА СЕРЦЕ РАНА,
ВСЕ ЗАГАДКИ ЛИШЬ ПРО ПАНА!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Две загадки, ах как мало!
Вот, уж третья к вам летит.
Может быть и тут кому-то
Ненароком подфартит!

Весь пушистый, белый, белый!
Любит рыбку, и мор*я*
Из берлоги не вылазит
В Буримешку, никогда! :Tu:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Раз пошла тут отгадайка
Думать дальше будем мы
Кто поэмами завалит,
Раздавать придёт долги!?

Здесь вы встретите педанта,
Ну конечно это .............
:wink: :wink: :wink:

----------


## bobsan

эй болтушка -хохотушка,
прошепчи ка мне на ушко,
неужели ты педантом,
назвала милашку ДАНТЕ?

----------


## Звездочка-Т

И о главной не забуду,
Кто давно не кажет нос..
Но, не радуйтесь так быстро - 
Это вам не Дед Мороз!

Вся в работе, до макушки,
Дел давно не в проворот.
Ну конечно же ...............
Каждый это тут поймёт!

Ты немножко приболела!
Беды скоро все пройдут!
Ты вернёшься в Буримешку,
И нас водой не разольют!

 :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> эй болтушка -хохотушка,
>  прошепчи ка мне на ушко,
> неужели ты педантом,
> назвала милашку ДАНТЕ?


Караул!!!!! Меня держите!!!!
Я от смеха тут помру!:biggrin: 
Я про Д"антЭ написала..
А Саня дует мне в трубу....

Так не чесно! Без подсказки,
Сам бы ты не угадал....
Впрочем - больше всех поэм тут
Правда - ДантЭ написал! :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## bobsan

> Вся в работе, до макушки,
> Дел давно не в проворот.


понял ведь Наташа это,
мастерица пируэта,
на словах и на дороге,
ждем тебя мы на пороге,
выздоравливай скорей,
ну, и больше не болей

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> понял ведь Наташа это,
> мастерица пируэта,


Всё ты понял! Вот пострел!
Ты везде уже успел!!!
Что осталось ПАНу?
Эх! Пойду я в банУ! :Tu:  :biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## maknata

Вот так право! Вот так дело!
Афигела! :Vah:  Во дела!
Тань, чево ты мне так смело
Управленье отдала?
Вы когда тут начинали
Я лишь "новичком" была))
Я всего кручу педали..
Ну а дальше.. PAN Don`t ba-la-la...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вот так право! Вот так дело!
> Афигела! Во дела!


Урааа!!!!! Натуська! Ты вернулась!
Я аж чаем поперхнулась.
Как увидела тебя!
Вот такие вот дела!!!

Ты сюда с работы прямо?
Офигела я с тебя!
Как головка? Всё в порядке?
Как ты свадьбу провела?

Блин! Соскучилась ужасно!
Тут с мальчишками одна,
Куралесила немножко.
Пока в "отгулах" ты была.
:biggrin:  :Oj:   :flower:  

Всё роднулька, убегаю, 
Мне давно пора уж спать!
Ведь меня уж поджидает
Моя любимая кровать!!!:tongue:  :Aga:

----------


## maknata

> Мне давно пора уж спать!
> Ведь меня уж поджидает
> Моя любимая кровать!!! 
> __________________


Ну да, кровать...
Я тоже - спать..
Да фик там!- нервы!((
Кто хочет спать? Я номер первый!
Да это так, психую, право..
Ну.. расслабляюсь после свадьбы..для забавы..
Ссылаюсь я по прежнему на нервы,
Всё потому, что путаю размеры..
Башка по прежнему трещит..
Ну где мне взять защитный щит?
Чтобы не видеть хитрость и коварство?
Чтобы порядочность короновать на царство?
Да, свадьба, как обычно на "ура"
Но, может мне ценить себя начать пора?
Мне цену сбили, чё не брать задаток?
Виновна я сама.. пора отбросить святость..
"Мне предложили больше.. Сразу уезжаю,
Что будет там у вас, увы, не знаю.."
Так нет же -  не позволит совесть..
Ну, в общем.. в "дурочках" я остаюся.. то есть..(((

----------


## PAN

*maknata*, не грусти...
Судьба, бывает, ранит...
А если сильно плохо станет -
Мы ждем тебя в сетИ...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Виновна я сама.. пора отбросить святость..
> "Мне предложили больше.. Сразу уезжаю,
> Что будет там у вас, увы, не знаю.."
> Так нет же -  не позволит совесть..


Да, с этой "тётей" я знакома.
Порой не выпустит из дома.
Да я и не сопротивляюсь.
Всё с совестью,своей, ругаюсь.

А если думать тут масштабно,
Напрасно смотрим на неё.
Без совести, живут спокойно.
Но, это точно, -  не моё!

Натусь! Ты умная. Я знаю! 
Найдёшь ответы ты сама.
Ведь кроме нас, никто не будет
Тянуть семейство, из "дерьма".

Я к тому, что женщина, всегда найдёт выход из положения!
Потому, что она - Женщина!:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,



> Мы ждем тебя в сетИ...


В сети отраду нахожу,
В сети живу, в сети дышу..
Ведь есть здесь у меня друзья!
Родные, милые - люблю вас я! :Oj:

----------


## maknata

*Звёздочка*,
 Спасибо, Тань! Конечно я переживу,
Вчерась скатилась на хандру,
Устала сильно, но уже оспела отдохнуть-
В субботу следующую снова в путь!)))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вчерась скатилась на хандру,


Хандра и у меня, представь!
Пытаюсь я забыться.
Сижу, пишу тебе сейчас.
Пойти что ль, утопиться?:frown: 
То бишь - умыться!:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## maknata

*Звёздочка*,
 Умыться, освежиться и контрастный душ-
Ты сразу свеженькой и бодрой бушь!
Хандру свою отбрось долой!
И в омут жизни с головой!:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Хандру свою отбрось долой!
> И в омут жизни с головой!


Ага -ага! Вот так всегда!
Лишь только ты счатливой станешь,
Стучится в дверь уже беда!
Устала от всего! Да, да!

Беда у друга. Я страдаю.
Другой страдает за меня.
Короче... хренотень такая.
Прости Натусенька меня! :Oj:  

Но я встряхну себя за плечи.
И перестану в миг хандрить.
Я Сане ведь пообещала - 
Спокойной быть, и не бузить!
 :Oj:   :flower: 

П.С: "хренотень" - продаётся у нас в русских магазинах, название горлодёра.))))))))))

----------


## jana

> О доме вы заговорили
> Как масла вновь в огонь подлили
> У каждого бывает он один
> От детства дней и до седин.
> Нас жизнь качает словно лодку в море
> Мы рвёмся в даль,как ветер на просторе
> Мы там и тут,хотим узнать о свете
> Порой наивны и глупы как дети.
> С годами мы,узнав судьбы творенья
> ...



Другие, чуждые края...
Так хочется их все увидеть)
Но краше дома для меня
Нет ничего на свете)

Я не смогла остаться, я сбежала
Хотя вокруг твердили - потерпи.
Вдали от дома быть я не желала
Вернулась, чтобы счастье здесь найти)

----------


## Tata81

Мне не вериться, девчата,
В дружбу верную в сети.
В жизни, девочки, вам надо
Дружбу женскую найти.

Там предательства по-боле!
Там не в шутку, а всерьёз!
Да о чём я ? Лирик чтоли?
Нет ответа на вопрос.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Мне не вериться, девчата,
> В дружбу верную в сети.


А тебя поверить в это,
Тут никто и не просил!

Сами вроде разберёмся -
Кто тут друг, а кто нам враг.
Тут друзья лишь собрались все!
Думаю - и ты не враг.

----------


## Tata81

Я на форуме недавно,
Вот и сомневаюсь.
Если дружба - это славно,
Погорячилась, каюсь.

----------


## PAN

> Я на форуме недавно,
> Вот и сомневаюсь.


Кто на форуме недавно:wink: 
Те и сомневаются... :Aga:  
Вот увидишь - будет славно! :Ok:  
Наши то не каються...:biggrin: 

*Tata81*,... :flower:

----------


## PAN

Совсем забросили тему эту
Тааак-с... Приподнимем её немного...
И повернём поближе к свету,
А после в пространство прикрикнем строго:

Эй! Поэты! Баламуты инетные!...:mad: 
Где тут кто? Где речи приветные?!!!....:biggrin: .....

----------


## bobsan

спать пора ,поэты спят,
ночью только кошки бродят,
да любовники сопят,
применение находят.
а хорошему коту, круглый год марток,
он любимую свою, видит без парток!

----------


## PAN

Но один поэт не спит
Он сегодня не сопит
А летает по инету
И листает тему эту

Где поэт? Ответик прост:
Он стоит во весь свой рост
И пусть фотки полустёрты,
Но отлично видно шорты...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

ну да разве он поэт?
просто карапуз,
по сравненью с* ba-la-la...* 
выжатый арбуз....

----------


## PAN

Что тебе ответить?...:rolleyes:  Знаю...:wink: 
Саня! Лесть я принимаю....:biggrin: 
Ну а фотка - просто чудо... :Ok:  
(Это от души, без флуда...)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Так-так-так!
Ну, что я вижу!?
Стоит только спать уйти..
Появляются ПОЭТЫ...
И хде вы были ? мать ети!!!!!! ( прально надеюсь употребила?)

Пашуль, учусь до встречи чисто русскому языку)))) а то не смогу вас поньемать... так сказать:biggrin: kuku

----------


## PAN

> учусь до встречи 
> чисто русскому языку)))) 
> а то не смогу вас поньемать...


Ох, мать....:eek: Совсем по-русски шпарит... :Vah:  
И в грязь лицом при встрече не ударит... :Aga:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ох, мать.... Совсем по-русски шпарит... 
> И в грязь лицом при встрече не ударит...


 :Aga:  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Круг друзей растёт
*
Круг друзей растёт, 
и расширяется!
Уголок наш, с каждым днём 
преображается!

Как приятно видеть здесь друзей!
Побродить по темкам,
У себя встречать, порой  гостей!

Каждый стих, несёт 
заряд творения!
Хочется мне вновь, 
писать стихотворения!

Не поэт я, но и, 
не незнайка!
Паша, дай ка ты свою 
мне балалайку!

Счас частушки сочинять я буду!
Всех припомню!
Никого я не забуду!

:biggrin:  :Aga:  :tongue: :biggrin:  :Aga:  :tongue: kuku 

Балалайку Пан мне дал.
Вся она расстроена.
По струне не попаду,
Вот така хреновина.

Николай свой домик строил
Уголок нам подарил.
И сказал - живите дружно!
Сам на форум укатил.

У Мазайкиной, Мариши
Дел всегда не в проворот!
Темки наши переносит, 
Тут сотрёт, там уберёт!

Если хочется мне сказки,
Я к Макнате постучусь!
Мне во всём она поможет!
От неё писать учусь!

Если хочется эротик,
Я к Бобсану загляну.
Прочитаю там про Таню,
И сама писать пойду!

Я к Антону заглянула.
Ах, какие там стихи!
Все девчёнки обомлели.
Ну Антошенька, гляди!!!!

Котёнок Джу стихи напишет
Тут уж мимо не пройти!
Скорпиошечка, сестрёнка!
Только ты пиши! Пиши!

Гуслик песни сочиняет,
Слова льются из души!
Не могу его не вспомнить!
Ты мне песню напиши!

Если пишет он о вечном,
Или вечные стихи - 
Это Немо, каждый знает!
Тут как хочешь, назови!

Если хочешь на досуге
О любви поговорить,
Загляни ка ты к Димону - 
Вмиг забудешь ты грустить.

Акулина и Роберта,
Зингер, Снежик, Айс, Гуини...
Ну, ребята! Налетайте!
Стих мой дальше сочини!

----------


## PAN

Наливайте пиво в кружки - :Pivo:  
Таня будет петь частушки....:biggrin:

----------


## jana

> [COLOR="Blue"][B]Балалайку Пан мне дал.
> Вся она расстроена.
> По струне не попаду,
> Вот така хреновина.
> 
> Николай свой домик строил
> Уголок нам подарил.
> И сказал - живите дружно!
> Сам на форум укатил.
> ...



Ну Татьяна мастерица
Как всегда на высоте
Ценный нам путеводитель
Навояла при луне))

Может быть и на рассвете,
Вспоминая про друзей,
Может кушая в буфете
Творить с едой всеж веселей)))

Вобщем как и где - неважно))
Главное ведь от души
Ждем Танюша продолженья
С нетерпеньем) Поспиши!)

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Наливайте пиво в кружки - 
> Таня будет петь частушки...


:biggrin:  :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  
У кого трысы в горошек - 
У меня так с рюшками...
Ну ка Паша, слышь, подвинься..
Со своими кружками!
:tongue:  :Ha:  




> Ну Татьяна мастерица
> Как всегда на высоте
> Ценный нам путеводитель
> Навояла при луне))


Яна сразу угадала,-
Что вояла при луне...
Я частушки сочиняла..
Вспоминая о тебе. :Ha:

----------


## PAN

> Ну ка Паша, слышь, подвинься..
> Со своими кружками!


Танцевать пойду в стриптиз...:eek: 
покручу там тазом... :Jopa:  
Закричат мне дамы; "Биииис!!!!"... :Vah:  
А я мигну им глазом...:wink: .................:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

Тут частушки завели
Классные, весёлые!
В подтанцовке мужики,
Большей частью голые!:redface: 
Пашка смело крутит тазом,
Будто бы пропеллером!
Сунем в стринги по рублю -
Будет Пан Рокфеллером!:biggrin:

----------


## *SINGER*

Ой, куда эт я попала?!
Тут частушки и стриптиз,
Ну ка, Звёздочка-Танюша,
Сочини ещё на бис!

----------


## bobsan

вот получится бульён, 
танцует ПАН в трусах мильён,
манетками треся звенит,
веселый ёшкин паразит!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Я частушки сочиняла
Пан на лавочке сидел
А Бобсан неугомонный
Молча на меня глазел

Говорил он мне глазами
Закругляйся мол скорей
Иль возьми на всё на это
Да с размаху болт забей

Шашлыки пойдём мы кушать
Или белочек кормить
Пан пускай сидит и строчит,
Нас частушкой веселит.
*:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :tongue: kuku  :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

мы все строчили по немногу, 
когда нибудь и как нибудь, 
но делать это регулярно,
я не советую , забудь!

уж лучше сочинять частушки,
иль песни петь, или плясать,
а лучше уж испечь ватрушки,
потом их форуму раздать!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> а лучше уж испечь ватрушки,
> потом их форуму раздать!


Ватрушки говоришь ты да?
От них потом одна беда.
От них ведь в весе прибаляют.
Потом и в ритм не попадают.
 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## bobsan

с ритма сбиться не боимся, 
если надо в ритм попасть,
похуденьем заразимся,
в грязь литцом бы не упасть

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> с ритма сбиться не боимся, 
> если надо в ритм попасть,


Но, на полный то желудок,
Как ты будешь танцевать?:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

танцевать я не умею, 
вот сплясать бы от души,
пригласить вас не посмею,
ты поди ка попляши....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> пригласить вас не посмею,


Ой, я бледнею, я краснею. 
Наш ли это тут Бобсан.
Застеснялся весь смотрите!
Лучше с Таней бы сплясал.:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Я смотрю здесь массовое частушкопение!
Продолжайте друзья, мое вам восхищение!
Долговато меня здесь небыло видимо,
Про меня небось забыли поэтического уголка лидеры?
Так и я писать разучился вовсе
Научите меня очень просю))

----------


## maknata

> Научите меня очень просю))


Ну тебя учить не надо,
Ты и сам ишо ого!
Настрочил, ты Данте, дядя
Нам комедий ого-го!:smile:

----------


## dAnte

*maknata*,
это только лишь начало
я еще вам настрочу
Так что милая Макната, 
Милости к себе прошу!

----------


## bobsan

*dAnte*,





> мы все строчили по немногу, 
> когда нибудь и как нибудь, 
> но делать это регулярно,
> я не советую , забудь!

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
Спасибо за совет тебе, 
Но я и так забыл про это!
Я не был здесь уже 100 лет,
Дай попишу хотя б до лета))

----------


## bobsan

пиши пиши ведь ты умеешь,
с табой знакОм,
ты оскорбить нас не посмеешь ,
плохим стихом.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ого! Ого! Себе фига!
Да все тут вроде уже в сборе!
Лишь я одна не при делах!
Сейчас исправить надо, что ли!!! :Ha:

----------


## maknata

Эка Сашка повзрослел!
И усы гусарские!
Был же в шортиках, пострел!
Времена меняются..:wink:

----------


## bobsan

к празднику слегка готовлюсь,
поменял одежку
острым словом я обмолвлюсь
с вами понемножку

на плечи одел горчичник,
приоделся чуточку,
я ведь все же пограничник,
так вот на минуточку....

----------


## PAN

Ай да Сашка, погранЕц.... :Vah:  
Я валяюсь...Всё... Пипец....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Я валяюсь...Всё... Пипец


Паша! Паша! Подымайся!:redface: 
Под ногами не валяйся!
Щас коллона демонстрантов
С кучей разных транспарантов
Тут на праздник как промчится!
Мало ли чего с тобой случится? :Fz:

----------


## bobsan

> Паша! Паша! Подымайся!


и скрее подмывайся ,
щяс девченочки придут,
в стринги денег насуют!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Щас коллона демонстрантов
> С кучей разных транспарантов
> Тут на праздник как промчится!
> Мало ли чего с тобой случится?


Это точно, их видала..
С транспорантами в руках.
Разодеты так красиво ..
И с шарами все в руках.:biggrin: 







> щяс девченочки придут,
> в стринги денег насуют!


И откуда ты всё знаешь?
Или сам уже бывал?
Иль девчёночки сказали,
Те, кто деньги сам совал? :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> щяс девченочки придут,
> в стринги денег насуют!


Всё, ушел я стринги гладить....
Бриться, волосы помадить...
Только, блин, не обманите -
Больше деняг принесите...:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Только, блин, не обманите -
> Больше деняг принесите...


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## PAN

Вот так всегда.....
Кругом беда....
Я принарядился,
Перед зеркалом крутился,
Приплясывал, приседал....
А деняггг никто не дал....:frown:

----------


## Димитрий

*PAN*,дружочек, не горюй
и не стОит убиваться
Лишь бы вверх смотрел твой буй
чтобы с деффками играться
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,



> А деняггг никто не дал....


У меня лишь токо гривни..
Да и те все мелкие...
Скоро получу зарплату
И пришлю в конвертике

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Перед зеркалом крутился,
> Приплясывал, приседал....
> А деняггг никто не дал...


Сколько просишь за стриптиз ты?
Паш, зелёные пойдут?

А каки трусы надел ты?
Те, - с горошками?
 :Aga:  Подойдут!
 :Vah:

----------


## PAN

Денег не надо - спляшу на халяву....:rolleyes: 
Может хоть так заслужу себе славу.... :Vah:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
Славы ты хочешь?
Скажу так как есть!
Стихи выставляешь
Те слава и честь!

Все свои темы давно уж создали,
А ты до сих пор в стрингах сидишь!
Твои стихи нас всех умиляли!
А ты от народа их спрятать хотишь!

----------


## bobsan

Пашка надень свои стринги в горошек,
выдай ломбаду, иль гапака,
и разгони всех своих мандавошек,
мы поглядим на тебя с высока.

так заработаешь кучу ты денег,
счастлив ты будешь коль будет парнас,
ну а потом если ты не бездельник,
темку свою ты откроешь для нас

----------


## PAN

Застыдили, братцы -
Балашихинские и Хитроградцы...:eek: 
Стихи написать -
Не стрингах сплясать....:rolleyes: 
Время покажет
Как карта ляжет....:biggrin:

----------


## julia31

> Всё, ушел я стринги гладить....
> Бриться, волосы помадить...
> Только, блин, не обманите -
> Больше деняг принесите...:rolleyes:


В "КРАСНОЙ ШАПОЧКЕ" НАРОД
ВЕСЬ ОТ ХОХОТА ПОМРЁТ:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## julia31

> Денег не надо - спляшу на халяву....:rolleyes: 
> Может хоть так заслужу себе славу....


День на день,одна халява?
У тебя дурная слава?:confused:

----------


## Annon

Про халяву-нет!!! Не надо!!
Нам -бабло за труд награда!
Вот вам правило работы.
И ни ноты без банкноты!!

----------


## julia31

Дорогие форумчане! 
Браво Тане-звёздочке.
Всех общеньем заразила
в стихотворной формочке:biggrin:

----------


## LEX

> Дорогие форумчане! 
> Браво Тане-звёздочке.
> Всех общеньем заразила
> в стихотворной формочке:biggrin:


ЧТО??? Я слышу кто то болен?
Что на форуме болезнь?
Заразился и не помер?
Это новенькая весть.
Наша Таня-Звёздочка
Без "китайской звёздочки"
Всех нас стихом исцелит
Таня! Ты наш Айболит! :Aga:

----------


## jana

> ЧТО??? Я слышу кто то болен?
> Что на форуме болезнь?
> Заразился и не помер?
> Это новенькая весть.
> Наша Таня-Звёздочка
> Без "китайской звёздочки"
> Всех нас стихом исцелит
> Таня! Ты наш Айболит!



Все больны мы тут друзья
Музыкальным вирусом
А теперь еще до кучи
Без стихов нам жить нельзя! :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Дорогие форумчане! 
> Браво Тане-звёздочке.
> Всех общеньем заразила
> в стихотворной формочке


Что за вирус? Что такое?
Заразила чем-то я?
Где же доктор? Где наш Паша?
Где микстура от " ля-ля"? 




> Наша Таня-Звёздочка
> Без "китайской звёздочки"
> Всех нас стихом исцелит
> Таня! Ты наш Айболит!


Алекс, думаешь я доктор?
Не.... "заразка" - это я.
Исцелить я всёж сумею  
Счас, дождётесь от меня!:tongue:  




> Все больны мы тут друзья
> Музыкальным вирусом
> А теперь еще до кучи
> Без стихов нам жить нельзя


Вот и я о том же Яна!
Без стихов уж не могу!
Написала с позаранку...
В свою я темку побегу:wink: :rolleyes: 

Всех сейчас друзья проверю...
Кто писал, а кто сидел.
Если вдруг я обнаружу,
Что остался не удел...
Кто-нибудь из нашей "клики"
Сразу будет беспредел!

Нагоню сейчас же тучек,
Дождь на голову пошлю,
Чтоб писал стихи исправно!
Ленивых с детства не люблю! :Aga:  :tongue:
Всех вас лююююююююююю :Oj:   :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Влюблён

всем привет, давно не был здесь
заскучал за всеми я,
как дела у Вас ребята?
как живут мои друзья

----------


## jana

*Влюблён*,
Ну живем как видищь дружно
И активны как всегда!
Наш Танюша  предводитель 
Путеводная звезда))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> как дела у Вас ребята?
> как живут мои друзья


Привет, привет!
Влюблённый наш.
Кгде ты лазиишь без нас?
Без тебя мы не скучали,
Мы частушки всё писали. :Aga:  :biggrin: 




> Наш Танюша  предводитель 
> Путеводная звезда))))


Ну какой я предводитель?
Ну ты Яночка хитра!
Не могу сейчас чАгоЙ то
Подыскать сюда слова. :Oj:  :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

Предводитель всех поэтов,
И начальник поэтесс,
Мастер танцев , менуэтов,
И в стихах деликатес.

----------


## Deep_Angel

Здрасьте всем!Решила тут 
обозначиться я вдруг.
Потому как надоело
вечером сидеть без дела.
Ну... Не то, чтобы без дела...
Но мне дело надоело.
Дело заменю на чай,
Даже не скажу "Прощай".

вот :Aga:

----------


## Влюблён

Ты Танюшка не стисняйся,
ведь известно всем давно,
предводителем родилась,
снимим о тебе кино

----------


## PAN

> Предводитель всех поэтов,
> И начальник поэтесс,
> Мастер танцев , менуэтов,
> И в стихах деликатес.


 :Ok:  ....:biggrin: 

Похоже на любимый Любой "Мойдодыр"...
"...Умывальников начальник и мочалок командир...".....:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Потому как надоело
> вечером сидеть без дела.


Заходи*Deep_Angel* смело!
Нет у творчества предела.... :Ok:  
Напиши, что наболело,
Что вчера на ужин ела,
Что красивого ты спела,
Что смогла, и что хотела....:wink: 
Всё, что хочешь, от души
В этой теме напиши..... :Aga:

----------


## Влюблён

Не стисняйся, будь как дома
Здесь у нас усе знакомы
Видиш добрый дядька PAN
Хочет знать как тебе там,
Ну и я хоть и Влюблённый,
Нетерпеньем утомлённый,
Тож волнуюсь нук скажи,
Как ты там и как делы

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Мастер танцев , менуэтов,
> И в стихах деликатес


Ага, ты скажи ещё ребятам...
Таких не видел поэтэс :Vah:  




> Дело заменю на чай,
> Даже не скажу "Прощай".


:Прощай" твоё не принимаем ..
А вот чаем, угощаем...






> предводителем родилась,
> снимим о тебе кино


Что кино? Но, не порнуху!
Про нашу тутАшнЮ житуху!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin: 




> Что красивого ты спела,
> Что смогла, и что хотела....


Иль быть может не успела...
Ну, тогда другое дело...
Мы собча тебе поможем...
Если только чё нить сможем!!!!:biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Вот зашла я еще раз,
вижу, тут пошел рассказ
про меня, про дядьку PANа,
вопросов мне напоступало...

Я рада, чувств мне не сдержать,
спешу в стихах вам рассказать,
что хоть весна должна быть вроде,
да так не скажешь по погоде...

Я хочу солнца и тепла,
мне надоели холода!
Ведь май уже, должно быть жарко!
+10, дождь, вот, блин, запарка...

Еще была в университете,
Нет ничего нуднее лекций!
Вчера отмучалась 5 пар,
ведь скоро сессия, кошмар...

А спела много, что хотела,
но как хотела - не сумела...
Мне вот ведь хочется так спеть,
чтоб просто с песней улететь...

Я снова пью вечерний чай,
И снова мельком, невзначай
царица-ночь сменяет вечер...
Без слов, таинственная встреча...

Про тайны я люблю порассуждать...
Их суждено кому-то разгадать?
Не знаю я, одно лишь мне понятно - 
на нашем форуме бывать приятно!

Вот, рассказала вам, друзья
про жизнь свою, про капельку меня.
Спасибо вам, что приняли с душой,
мне скоро форум станет словно дом родной!

----------


## Deep_Angel

Ой, Звездочка, привет, ночная!
Ну а, быть может, ты дневная...
Не знаю я, не в этом дело...
Я вот про что сказать тебе хотела

"Прощай" сказала я не вам,
а любимейшим своим делам...
Access, Excel и C++...:mad: 
Это названия, а не конфуз:biggrin: 

Учеба в общем, курсовая,
ну как всегда в начале мая,
да к слову, и в конце всё также...
Да и в июне еще даже...

О грустном хватит, всё равно
всё у меня будет хорошо! :Aga:  
Того же я всем вам желаю!
Я этот форум обожаю! :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Спасибо вам, что приняли с душой,
> мне скоро форум станет словно дом родной!


Я в этом и не сомневалась....
Сама надолго тут осталась.
Мы все тут, дружная семья...
В обиду не дадим тебя! :Aga:  :biggrin:  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

> Я в этом и не сомневалась....
> Сама надолго тут осталась.
> Мы все тут, дружная семья...
> В обиду не дадим тебя!


Ой, как тепло мне сразу стало,
Как будто речка пробежала
Внутри меня, и теплая такая,
Спасибо, Звездочка, спасибо, дорогая!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Снова пришёл, тот торжественный день!
Для тех, кто  в окопах сидел, как мишень.
Кто жизнью своею за нас рисковал.
Сил не щадя, до Берлина шагал.

Кто даже под пыткой, врагу не сдавался.
На стенах Рейхстага потом расписался.
Страну из руин сумел он поднять.
Не будем о них, никогда забывать!

----------


## GINZ

Кто про что, а я про жисть
Вот хоть стой, а хоть ложись.

----------


## PAN

Муза - атасссс..... :Vah:  
Я в шоке,:eek: 
Пацтол
С головою ушёл....kuku 
Картинка - класс!!!... :Ok:  

Танюша - красавица....
На каждой фотке
Всё краше.... :flower:  
Ишшо мне нравится
Колосьев нимб
За фуражкой Саши....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Муза - атасссс..... 
> Я в шоке, 
> Пацтол
> С головою ушёл.... 
> Картинка - класс!!!... 
> 
> Танюша - красавица....
> На каждой фотке
> Всё краше....


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Вот что значит "МУЗА"
Сразу отписались...
Стало не в обузу 
Темку в верх поднять!!! :Vah:  

Пашенька я рада, 
Что тебе я нравлюсь!
Так зачем же громко
На весь инет кричать?:tongue: kuku

----------


## dAnte

Я приехал из Москвы
Ниче не поменялося
Неактивные все вы
Ща с горя пойду спать и все))

----------


## bobsan

> Я приехал из Москвы
> Ниче не поменялося
> Неактивные все вы
> Ща с горя пойду спать и все))
> __________________


"пассивных" среди нас , надеюсь нет,
передавайте  нам побольше эстафет,
а мы подхватим, к бабке не ходи,
у нас "активных"  все ведь в переди!

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
Я еще в Москву приеду
И тогда поговорим!
И потом в свою беседу
Мы весь форум посвятим)))

----------


## bobsan

в Москве ты был, 
а к нам и не заехал,
ты зря от нас такое скрыл,
бала бы смачная потеха....

----------


## dAnte

> в Москве ты был, 
> а к нам и не заехал,
> ты зря от нас такое скрыл,
> бала бы смачная потеха....


Мой друг, я на учебе был
И к вам еще разок преду!
Про вас, Балашенских - забыл:frown: 
Но обязательно исправлю это

----------


## Татьянка

*bobsan*,
Как поеду в Балашиху,
Документики сдавать,
Обязательно к ребятам,
Стану, други заезжать...

От дивизии от нашей,
Не далече, я надеюсь!!!
Вот у вас, мои родные,
Коньячком-то и согреюсь!!!:biggrin: :wink:

----------


## LEX

Что притихли вы,ребята
Я не вижу новых строк
Все пропали вдруг куда-то
Или выключили ток?
Или кончился у вас
Умных слов и фраз запас?

Может лето на дворе недаёт покоя мне?:confused:

----------


## Татьянка

> Может лето на дворе недаёт покоя мне?


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  
Жара!!! И закипели у всех мозги!!! :Aga:  
Все изнывают, кричат :"Помоги!!!" :Vah:  
Не пишутся песни, музы молчат...:tongue: 
Бедным поэтам помочь не хотят... :Tu:  ( пусть слово не верное, главное в рифму:biggrin: )

----------


## bobsan

> ( пусть слово не верное, главное в рифму



бедным поэтам помочь не хочут ,
музы по дому все время хлопочут,
мОзги пылятся в углу без работы,
им не найдется сегодня работы...

----------


## Татьянка

> бедным поэтам помочь не хочут ,
> музы по дому все время хлопочут,
> мОзги пылятся в углу без работы,
> им не найдется сегодня работы...


:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## LEX

> бедным поэтам помочь не хочут ,
> музы по дому все время хлопочут,
> мОзги пылятся в углу без работы,
> им не найдется сегодня работы...


Загнали вы музу в угол мозгов
Я вижу:из вас не вышибиш слов!
Пускай другие по дому хлопочут
Поэтам за стол! Поэмы пусть строчат!
Слово в стихах от жары умирает????
Попейте пивка! Оно охлаждает! :Pivo:

----------


## Лаки Лучано

Что такое стихи? Это - сотовый мёд.
Содержание их - светлый сгусток эмоций,
Ну а форма - конструкции точные сот;
Что ж поэзия в них? Запах ветра и солнца!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Что ж поэзия в них? Запах ветра и солнца!!!


Я на запах иду...
Запах ноздри ласкает.
Ой, сейчас я чихну....
И такое бывает. :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Лаки Лучано

Вау!!

С неба Звёздочка спустилась,
Запах мёда ощуТЯ?
Может, это мне приснилось?!
... Не-е, не верю в енто я :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Может, это мне приснилось?!
> ... Не-е, не верю в енто я


Ну конечно же приснилось..
Открывай скорей глаза.
Её можешь ты увидеть...
К небу подними глаза.:rolleyes: 

Ну а где все наши други?
Где поэты, чёрт возьми?
Саша, "Лермотова" отпрыск..
ДантЭ, Паша... где они?

Небось сидят сейчас в пивнушке...
Тянут пиво неспеша.
Я за них стишки катаю...
Что же это за дела?

И Натуся испарилась...
Приказала дружно жить...
Что ли тоже мне напиться?
Иль немного погодить?:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Что ли тоже мне напиться?
> Иль немного погодить?


:mad:  Пить не надо!!! Нынче жарко!!!
А вдруг тюкнет по башке?
Станет всем тогда не сладко!!!
Разгромишь их всех, вообще!!!

Набегут поэты наши,
Извиненья принесут!!!
Тут таких стишат напишут!!!
Будет в "Уголке" уют!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Пить не надо!!! Нынче жарко!!!


Что ты! Что ты! Холодина!
Ураган прошёл у нас :Aga:  
Вот такая вот картина...
В общем, выпить в самый раз.

Только пить я не умею...
Или некогда пока..
Так что... не налить ли чаю...
Таня будешь? :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Что ты! Что ты! Холодина!
> Ураган прошёл у нас 
> Вот такая вот картина...
> В общем, выпить в самый раз.



:eek:  Не фига себе, погодка?
А у нас жарища, жуть!!!
Хочется на речку, в лодку,
И квасок холодный "дуть"!!!




> Только пить я не умею...
> Или некогда пока..
> Так что... не налить ли чаю...
> Таня будешь?


 :Aga:   На ночь лучше кофею,
А иначе спать уйду...
Впрочем, я и с кофе сплю,
Что же выпить? Не пойму?:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> На ночь лучше кофею,
> А иначе спать уйду...
> Впрочем, я и с кофе сплю,
> Что же выпить? Не пойму?


:biggrin: 
Ну, пока ты тут гадала
Утро уж давно настало..
Кофе я себе сварила....
Без него какая сила?

Вот житуха блин настала...
Скоро снова убегать...
Всё как буд-то за... нет, надоело..
Так я буду рифмовать..

Тань, по кофеЮ?))))



Только по большой кружке, а то не поможет:biggrin:  :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Вот житуха блин настала...
> Скоро снова убегать...
> Всё как буд-то за... нет, надоело..
> Так я буду рифмовать..



Не перестану удивляться
На русский стил, на русский слог....:rolleyes: 
Я мог сказать "Пойду и#@tьsя!"...
А написать - увы, не смог....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*Звёздочка*,
Так Танюша, шепчет мода
И желание народа!
Собери все маты в кучу
И состряпай суперхит.
Себе в тему захлобучей
Пусть народ он веселит)))
А то от твоих стихов
Часто хочется заплакать,
А я плакать не готов,
Я хотел на слезы какать!
Я хочу веселья!
(Только без похмелья)

----------


## Татьянка

> Я мог сказать "Пойду и#@tьsя!"...
> А написать - увы, не смог....





> Я хотел на слезы какать!
> Я хочу веселья!


:eek:  Вот поэты в "Уголке" разошлись!!!!
Все слова приличные забыли!!!
Паша, бытренько прилично отпишись!!!
А у Данте тоже клевые словечки были!!!

----------


## PAN

Вот так всегда - 
Зашел, и БАЦ!!! - На сердце ранка.... :Oj:  
Ох, господа....:rolleyes: 
Поймёте без труда
Кто виноват...:wink:  Конечно же Татьянка... :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я мог сказать "Пойду и#@tьsя!"...
> А написать - увы, не смог....


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
И я б сказала за@П@@сь :Ha:  
Но, совесть не позволит мне...
Скажу я просто - я устала..
Поверить сможет кто-то мне?

Устала от плохой погоды...:frown: :mad: 
И с профессурой воевать...
Хочу давно уже на море... :Aga:  
Иль на худой конец, в кровать... :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> Так Танюша, шепчет мода
> И желание народа!
> Собери все маты в кучу
> И состряпай суперхит.
> Себе в тему захлобучей
> Пусть народ он веселит)))


:eek: :eek: :eek: 
Ой Русланчик, что ты, что ты!
Так я вовсе не смогу..
Даже если водки выпью...
Те слова не соберу:biggrin: 




> А то от твоих стихов
> Часто хочется заплакать,
> А я плакать не готов,


Что стихи такие, сорри!!!
Извиниться я спешу.
Я ж девчёнка, а не парень...
Я по своему пишу. :Aga:  :tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вот поэты в "Уголке" разошлись!!!!
> Все слова приличные забыли!!!


Вот и я о том Танюша...
Нужно с ними строже быть..
Нам спросить бы у них надо..
Где изволили бродить.

Нагулялись, нашатались,
Нахватались пошлых слов... :Aga:  :biggrin: 
А теперь и нас блатуют - 
Напишите мол стихов.:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Вот так всегда - 
> Зашел, и БАЦ!!! - На сердце ранка.... 
> Ох, господа.... 
> Поймёте без труда
> Кто виноват... Конечно же Татьянка...


:rolleyes:  :Oj:  
Ах, Павел, это имя так для меня родно....
Татьяна Павловна от роду,
Ах как мне повезло!!!
Я к Павлам, видимо, питаю слабость,
Готова вслед идти,
Я Пашек, обажаю, право,
Не веришь? Прости...:tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

> Вот и я о том Танюша...
> Нужно с ними строже быть..
> Нам спросить бы у них надо..
> Где изволили бродить.
> 
> Нагулялись, нашатались,
> Нахватались пошлых слов...  
> А теперь и нас блатуют - 
> Напишите мол стихов.


 :Aga:  :mad: 

Пора нам взяться за ремень,
И всем по попам дать,
А то им видите ли лень!!!
Не знаю "ЧТО" писать!!!

Эх, сочинили бы романс,
И как пропели бы!!!
Вот это было б , право, КЛАСС!!!
А мы бы их лилеяли....:rolleyes:  :Oj:

----------


## Элен

Ох,Танюшки  разошлись,
Мужичков  и  в  хвост,и  в  гриву.:biggrin: 
А  какая  ж  без  них  жизнь -
Самой вставай,одной  ложись...:frown: 

Пусть  лучше  пошлости  болтают,
Смех  никому   не  повредит.
В   компании  мужчин  симпотных
Приятней  время  проводить:wink:

----------


## PAN

Не ругайте мужчин,
Что попались к вам в сети....
Все мужчины - как дети....
И шалят без причин... :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Не ругайте мужчин,
> Что попались к вам в сети....
> Все мужчины - как дети....
> И шалят без причин...


Мы мужчин не ругаем.
Мы их ценим, и любим.
Даже если не знаем, 
Всё равно говорим.

А они должны верить.
Ведь попались к нам в сети...
И чтоб это проверить-
Есть вся жизнь впереди!:rolleyes: :wink:

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*,
 :flower:  ....

----------


## Татьянка

> Не ругайте мужчин,
> Что попались к вам в сети....
> Все мужчины - как дети....
> И шалят без причин...


 :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
Нельзя на вас по долгу злиться,:wink: 
Когда такая ласка в словах!!!:rolleyes: 
Всегда готовы покориться :Oj:  
И греться на ваших руках.... :Aga:  

Теплом вы нас нежно согреете,
И поцелуете с лаской..
Вы мне сейчас не поверете,
Не прикрываюсь я маской.... :Oj:

----------


## PAN

*Татьянка*,
 :Oj:  .....

----------


## Sunny

Ах как хочется ворваться
Свежим ветром на страничку!
Пошутить, поулыбаться
Всем устроить перекличку!
Только где же Вы, Поэты?
Взяли разом и пропали..
Ни ответа, ни привета..
Или, может, долго ждали?

----------


## Snegik

Может быть чуть чуть устали.
может дел полно в реале.
Ну а может с Музой вместе
новые слагают песни :-)

----------


## bobsan

> Пошутить, поулыбаться
> Всем устроить перекличку!


это если не стебаться,
всем вошло уже в привычку.



> Ни ответа, ни привета..





> Может быть чуть чуть устали..?


может в середине лета



> у них дел полно в реале..?


ну а может все страдают,
 и скучают от разлуки.
может быть и сна незнают,
не найдут покоя руки....

----------


## Татьянка

> ну а может все страдают,
> и скучают от разлуки.
> может быть и сна незнают,
> не найдут покоя руки....


:mad:Так!!!! Тоску зароем!!!!
Солнышку окно откроем!!! :Vah:  
Начинаем вновь стебаться,
И над всеми издеваться!!!:tongue: 
 Издеваться лишь любя!!! :Oj:  
Про сердечные дела!!!
Наплюем на все невзгоды!!! :Ha:  
Тоже плакать, взяли моду!!!:mad:

----------


## PAN

> может быть и сна незнают,
> не найдут покоя руки....


Руки - приложи к делу!!!
К желанному женскому телу!!!!!
Верь, товарищь!!! Откликнется тело!!!
Сна не будет, но будет дело......:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Руки - приложи к делу!!!
> К желанному женскому телу!!!!!
> Верь, товарищь!!! Откликнется тело!!!
> Сна не будет, но будет дело......


 :Ok:  :biggrin: 

Главное, чтоб тело
Не было бревном!!!
А то ЭТО дело,
Закончиться д.....м плохо!!!!:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Главное, чтоб тело
> Не было бревном!!!
> А то ЭТО дело,
> Закончиться д.....м плохо!!!!


Верю! Всё как надо пройдёт!!!
Размякнут все брёвна, растопиться лёт!!!!
Любовь водопадом у них потечёт!!!!!! :Ok:  ...
А с БОбсана Сашки - подробный отчёт..... :Vah:

----------


## Татьянка

> Верю! Всё как надо пройдёт!!!
> Размякнут все брёвна, растопиться лёт!!!!
> Любовь водопадом у них потечёт!!!!!! ...
> А с БОбсана Сашки - подробный отчёт.....


:biggrin:  :Aga:  

Только нам отчет в картинках!!!:eek: 
Чтобы было ВСЁ видать!!!
Будем ждать теперь Бобсана,
Даже я не лягу спать!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Саша ушел....Я надеюсь - не спать....:wink: 
Будем с Татьянкой отчет ожидать.....:rolleyes:

----------


## Татьянка

> Саша ушел....Я надеюсь - не спать.... 
> Будем с Татьянкой отчет ожидать.....


:wink: Приняла...

Ох, боюсь...что Саша будет не в восторге,:rolleyes: 
Что в его вдруг спальне появились "щёлки"...:eek: 
Надает по шее, или матюкнет,:mad: 
Чувствую, ой Паша, не дадут отчет!!! :Tu:  :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Духом не падай!!!
Будет наградой
Терпению нашему
Сашин отчёт!!!!!
Привет наш ему!
Пусть всё как надо пройдёт......

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А с БОбсана Сашки - подробный отчёт.....


 :Vah:  Ишь чего захотели!
Так.... о чём я?....О теле...
Ой, нет, ..о деле.......
Тьфу блин,... все мысли слетели.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ох, боюсь...что Саша будет не в восторге, 
> Что в его вдруг спальне появились "щёлки"... 
> Надает по шее, или матюкнет, 
> Чувствую, ой Паша, не дадут отчет!!!


Какой уж отчёт!Ночь ведь так коротка... :Aga:  :biggrin: 
А щёлок то много... заделал пока....
Не думаю я, что отчёта дождётесь...
Ох, чувствую, сами сейчас попадётесь:biggrin:  ( С Пашулей) :Aga:  :biggrin: 

А ну признавайтесь, что ночью мутили?
Пока мы во сне, день, вчерашний крутили.
Я вижу, вы славненько тут веселились...
Пока все поэты от дел отлучились...:tongue:  :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

а вот и отчет... 

это я на кровати....

вот я в пижаме.....

а вот я в халате....

здесь  я пытаюсь поймать азиата...

здесь в Пашку целюсь из автомата...

девушек я не обижу ни в жисть,
так что *Татьянка*   не бойся ложись.
спать отправляйсяи глазки закрой,
завтрашний день твой пусть будет игрой

----------


## Татьянка

> А ну признавайтесь, что ночью мутили?
> Пока мы во сне, день, вчерашний крутили.
> Я вижу, вы славненько тут веселились...
> Пока все поэты от дел отлучились...


:eek: Мы не мутили!!!!
Ну...если чуть-чуть...:rolleyes: 
Ведь до кровати
Одной долог путь... :Aga:  
Холодно там и тоска
А как ещё может быть,
Без мужика?
К Саньке хотели погреться сходить,
А он с автоматом...:eek: 
Опасно шутить!!!! :Aga:  
Так и промаялись
Мы до утра,
Павел ушел...
Ну и вслед пошла!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> здесь в Пашку целюсь из автомата...


Ахтунг! Спасайтесь скорее, ребята!!!!..:eek: 

Наш дуэлянт не надеясь на шпагу
Решил подтвердить автоматом отвагу..... :Vah:  

Будет с меня адекватный ответ -
Завтра куплю я бронежилет!!!...:tongue: ......:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> К Саньке хотели погреться сходить,
> А он с автоматом... 
> Опасно шутить!!!!


Аха, он такой...
Как чуть что,так стреляет.
В спасльню свою 
Никого не пускает.:biggrin:  :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## bobsan

> В спасльню свою 
> Никого не пускает.


в спальню себя я не дам затащить,
с этим девчята прошу не шутить...
если обжекся хоть раз в молоке,
будет пугать тебя дым на воде

----------


## Татьянка

> в спальню себя я не дам затащить,
> с этим девчята прошу не шутить...
> если обжекся хоть раз в молоке,
> будет пугать тебя дым на воде


 :Ok:  

Ой, не надо нас бояться!!!:rolleyes: 
Можно на разврат нарваться!!! :Aga:  
Так прижмем к  своей груди!!!:eek: 
Не захочешь сам уйти!!! :Aga:  :biggrin: 




> Аха, он такой...
> Как чуть что,так стреляет.
> В спасльню свою 
> Никого не пускает.


 :Ha:  А кто его спрашивать будет?
Сами придем и сами разбудем!!!
Глазки откроет, опа тут мы!!! :Vah:  
Прекрасные "Музы", поэта- мечты!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## Великая Артистка

> Ой, не надо нас бояться!!!
> Можно на разврат нарваться!!!
> Так прижмем к  своей груди!!!
> Не захочешь сам уйти!!!


Верно говоришь, подруга :Oj:   :Oj:   :Oj:  
Мужикам без нас ведь туго :Jopa:  
На показ они готовы
Выставить пустое слово:tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> если обжекся хоть раз в молоке,
> будет пугать тебя дым на воде


Дым на воде? Не пойму ни бельмесса :Vah:  
Тебе мы устроим из дыма завесу..
Или как там зовут её -" дымовуху"...
*Татьянка* согласна на групповуху
Вон, предложила нам в спальню вломиться... :Ha:  
Чувствую, будем мы там веселиться :Vah:  




> Сами придем и сами разбудем!!!
> Глазки откроет, опа тут мы!!! 
> Прекрасные "Музы", поэта- мечты!!!


Ну что ж, побежала тогда я наверное 
Костюм искать " Музы" необыкновенной..
И ты преоденься как подобает...
По "Музам" Саша наш не стреляет...
Сам сказал - девушек не обижает:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Чувствую, будем мы там веселиться



А мне куда деваться????:rolleyes: 
Я не готов к разврату.....:eek: 
Придётся здесь остаться - :Aga:  
Посторожу я хату.... :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А мне куда деваться???? 
> Я не готов к разврату..... 
> Придётся здесь остаться - 
> Посторожу я хату....


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Ну Паша, отмочил ты!!
Ты где разврат увидел?
Собрались веселиться...
Но, чтоб никто не видел:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

ишь ты девченки как разшалились,
видно в засаде уже притаились,
будем же братци мы как кремень,
и не ударим лицом своим в пень

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> будем же братци мы как кремень,
> и не ударим лицом своим в пень


Бедный тот пень....
Иль лицо - 
Я не знаю :Vah:  
Только от смеха сижу, угораю:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

А вот и я нарисовалась:biggrin: 
Блин, к групповухе припоздала..
Но думаю что всё я наверстаю,
Я в отпуске!!!! Хотя о море лишь мечтаю(((

----------


## Татьянка

> А мне куда деваться???? 
> Я не готов к разврату..... 
> Придётся здесь остаться - 
> Посторожу я хату....


:biggrin: Размечтался!!! Сейчас!!! Ага!!!
На всех, запланирована нынче игра!!!
Так что в костюмчик, давай облачайся!!!
Можно "Адама", ты не стесняйся!!!:eek: :biggrin: 




> А вот и я нарисовалась 
> Блин, к групповухе припоздала..
> Но думаю что всё я наверстаю,
> Я в отпуске!!!! Хотя о море лишь мечтаю(((


Во время, Натуля подоспела!!! :Vah:  
А "Музы" ты платешко надела?:rolleyes: 
А то ролевую планируем игрушку,:wink: 
Главное, не превратилось всё в порнушку!!! :Aga:

----------


## maknata

> А "Музы" ты платешко надела


Чичас немного подошью,
Венок из лавра нацеплю,
В кладовке лиру поищу..
Ну чем не муза? Аж сама балдю!:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Так что в костюмчик, давай облачайся!!!
> Можно "Адама", ты не стесняйся!!!


Я жутко стесняюсь, поверьте мне дамы,
Являться пред вами в костюме Адама.... :Oj:

----------


## Татьянка

> Я жутко стесняюсь, поверьте мне дамы,
> Являться пред вами в костюме Адама....


:mad: Как в примерочной трусы
В горох, он примерял не для красы!!!
А тута, млинки, застеснялси,
Тогда...ты с нами в "Музу" облачайся...:eek: 

Вот у Саньки будет ШОК,
В таком виде ты- Пашок!!!:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Я жутко стесняюсь, поверьте мне дамы,
> Являться пред вами в костюме Адама


Прочь сомнения, долой одеяния!
Не робей, облачайся скорей!
Если фигофый лист будет маленький
Тебе лист свой подарит репей!:wink: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Да... деффчонки повели разговор суровый...:rolleyes: 
Чтож, придётся примерять мне листок фигОвый.....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,
 Вот тебе листок монстеры,
Видишь, дырочки везде.
Вентиляция, всё в меру.
Паша, ты же ведь эстэт?
На фик тебе лист фигОвый?
Будет вид тогда...... плохой!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Эстет?:rolleyes: 
К чему условности в таком приватном деле???
А если дело в теле
То не секрет,
Что ничего страшнее нет
Мужского тела в скомканной постели....

И я, отнють, не Апполон....
И не могу как он
Похвастать статью и листа размером....
И окружающим служить примером....

Но если чисто так собраться попугать БобсАна
То я готов.... Только не слишком рано....
Я спать хочу,
А потому листочик фИговый по месту привинчу
И ожидаю вас, в нарядненьких венках,
и с лирами в руках.....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Я спать хочу,


Увы, я тоже засыпаю...
и ласкам я Морфея отвечаю..
Валюсь в кровать..
На лире будем завтра мы играть..

----------


## dAnte

Нихрена тут разговоры!
Речи дар аж потерял!
На ПашкЕ листок фигОвый,
А Санек ружье прижал!
А девчонки взбунтовались
Групповуху им давай,
В муз тут все поодевались
В спальни к мужукам ворвались,
Хоть вздыхай, хоть не вздыхай!

Бобсан дастает из широких трусов
Потронов, как минимум пачку!
Он ждет от девченок жестоких боев
Готов применить и заначку!

А Пашка, хотя и не Апполон
Разлегся в широкой кровати
Причинное место прикрыл он листом
И на лице его счастье!

Лишь я, заскучав, на работе сижу
И ваши посты читаю!
В них чары Морфея я нахожу)
Блин! Все, не могу... засы-ы-ы-паюююю......

----------


## Звездочка-Т

:eek: :eek: :eek: 
 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Сижу, смеюсь, и слёзы вытираю!!!!
В такие игры я ваще-то не играю.
Но если к нам Натуся подключилась..
Уговорили - я уже в одёжку обличилась...

Так, перед зеркалом немного всё подправлю...
Ведь как-никак, начнётся счас игра.
А что,.. своим я одеянием довольна...
Всё потому, что я его не вижу нифига..:biggrin:  :Ha:  

Ой, что-то мне чихается.....Апчхииии....ага :Aga:

----------


## PAN

А я боюсь чихнуть - и надобно бояться:
От чиха можно без листка остаться.....
В листке я вроде как одет, а без листочка - гол....:rolleyes: 
А-а-аапчхи - и вот конфуз  - листок упал на пол..... :Vah:  
Я весь горю, я от стыда краснею
Быть голым я, простите, не умею..... :Oj:  

Прикроюсь банным веником пока
И будем ждать  СашкА..... :Ha:

----------


## Татьянка

Едрить!!! Ой, мама, понеслось!!!:eek: 
Я только в музу поиграть хотела!!! :Aga:  
А вы тут право разошлись!!!!:biggrin: 
Я на Такое, не не в жизнь!!!!:tongue:

----------


## PAN

> Едрить!!! Ой, мама, понеслось!!! 
> Я только в музу поиграть хотела!!! 
> А вы тут право разошлись!!!! 
> Я на Такое, не не в жизнь!!!!


Вот так всегда....Как дело понеслось до простоты,
Так все в кусты.....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Проснулся, пришел, а игры еще нет!
Опять здесь одни разговоры!
И Пашка стоит не гол, не одет,
Татьянка в кустах у забора!
А Звездочка смотрит на свой наряд
И "Голый король" вспоминает!
На этот наряд посмотреть бы я рад,
Но Таня к себе не пускает((

----------


## PAN

> На этот наряд посмотреть бы я рад,
> Но Таня к себе не пускает((


Ах, ёлы-палы, нету сил..... :Ha:  
А ты по-доброму просил????..:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А Звездочка смотрит на свой наряд
> И "Голый король" вспоминает!
> На этот наряд посмотреть бы я рад,
> Но Таня к себе не пускает((


Руслан! Караул! Я в полном конфузе!
Мне кажется, ты за мной наблюдал...
Пока примеряла костюм я 'Музы"
И молча так, ничего не сказал.
 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> Руслан! Караул! Я в полном конфузе!
> Мне кажется, ты за мной наблюдал...
> Пока примеряла костюм я 'Музы"


Подсматривал??? Вот так нахал.... :Vah:  ......:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> Руслан! Караул! Я в полном конфузе!
> Мне кажется, ты за мной наблюдал...
> Пока примеряла костюм я 'Музы"


Сквозь щелку я ничего не видал((

----------


## dAnte

> Подсматривал??? Вот так нахал....


Быстрее меня ты тут все срифмовал))

----------


## PAN

> Сквозь щелку я ничего не видал((


От этого *dAnte* безмерно страдал
И тихо у компа от горя рыдал
В то время как фиговый лист примерял
Короче -скандал..... :Ha:

----------


## PAN

А Сашка сидит между делом в засаде
И держит щеку на ружейном прикладе
И думает думу наш Бобсан: "- Едрить....
Кого же мне первым из них пристрелить???"...............:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> От этого dAnte безмерно страдал
> И тихо у компа от горя рыдал
> В то время как фиговфй лист примерял
> Короче -скандал....


Don't ba-la-la, товорищ хороший
С листочками ты спишь уже 2 день,
А мне примерять листочки не гоже,
Вернее мне это попросту лень!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Подсматривал??? Вот так нахал.... ...


 :Vah:   :Aga:   :Ha:  



> Сквозь щелку я ничего не видал((


Ах, не видал? Ну тогда я спокойна..
Могу примеряться сто раз я на дню
Вот только сомнения рвутся наружу...
Откуда такое? Пока не пойму.

А может нашёл уж другую ты щёлку?
Так, нужно скорее мне выключить свет.
Ведь так и не долго узнать все секреты..
Что в спальне творится, пока "его" нет. :Ha:   :Ha:   :Ha:  




> Быстрее меня ты тут все срифмовал))


Быстрый пострел везде успел.
А Паша быстрее, чем тот пострел:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

> А Сашка сидит между делом в засаде
> И держит щеку на ружейном прикладе
> И думает думу наш Бобсан: "- Едрить....
> Кого же мне первым из них пристрелить???"


Плавно кочается ствол у ружья
Пуля сидит в нем пока что ничья,
Но с Пашки сорвался от ветра листок,
От зависти Сашка нажал на курок...))))

----------


## dAnte

> А может нашёл уж другую ты щёлку?


Зачем же мне щели! Ведь есть же окно!
В него я смотрю из бинокля давно!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А Сашка сидит между делом в засаде
> И держит щеку на ружейном прикладе
> И думает думу наш Бобсан: "- Едрить....
> Кого же мне первым из них пристрелить???"...............


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  



> Я только в музу поиграть хотела!!! 
> А вы тут право разошлись!!!!


Танюш, ну куда ты уже подевалась?
Не видешь, одна я тут с ними осталась.
Один примерять уж не хочет листок.
Другой ждёт Бобсана, чтоб тот им помог.

Карауллллллллл! :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> А мне примерять листочки не гоже,
> Вернее мне это попросту лень!


Ты, Руслан, ещё молодой
И не знаешь листочек на кой....
Мне в сущности тоже не стоит стыдиться
Но сильно боюсь без листка простудиться.....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
Застряли мы Пашка между Татьян!
И я от избытка флюид уже пьян!
Не знаю как мне к какой обратиться,
Не уж то придется на обеих жениться?


>

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Зачем же мне щели! Ведь есть же окно!
> В него я смотрю из бинокля давно!


:eek: :eek: :eek: 
Ну вот, я же знала, я всё это знала!!!!
Зачем же окно я не закрывала!!!!
Я настежь открытым его всё держала.:frown: :biggrin: 
Ведь я же не знала, про страсти Руслана:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Не уж то придется на обеих жениться?


Что? На двоих?...:eek:  Вот это, брат, сила..... :Ok:  
Лишь бы у *dAnte* здоровья хватило.....:biggrin: 
Дамы! Бросайте рифмованный стих!
Вот перед вами свободный жених!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Дамы! Бросайте рифмованный стих!
> Вот перед вами свободный жених!!!!!


:eek: :eek: :eek: 
Что он свободный?
Так мы занятЫ..
Так, братцы,.......
Срочно смываюсь в кусты :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> Срочно смываюсь в кусты


Что-то шуршало в ближайших кустах
И донеслось приглушенное "Ах..."
Кто ж поджидал тебя в кустике том???
Данте с машинкой иль Бобсан с ружьём????....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
Че то девченки в кусты подались!
Ну так и я отсюда пойду!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Кто ж поджидал тебя в кустике том???
> Данте с машинкой иль Бобсан с ружьём????...


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Пашуля, нарушая традицию, скажу не стихами...
валяюсь от смеха, в истерике... тасты не вижуууууууууу :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> Че то девченки в кусты подались!
> Ну так и я отсюда пойду!


Дань отдавать своему труду
Или в учебную мрачную высь???

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*,
 :flower:  ......:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
С собакой гулять! Есть такое занятие!
Прощайте сестры, не забывайте братья!

----------


## PAN

> PAN,
> С собакой гулять! Есть такое занятие!
> Прощайте сестры, не забывайте братья!


Твой принят ответ... :Aga:  
От нашей компашки собачке привет.....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Застряли мы Пашка между Татьян!
> И я от избытка флюид уже пьян!
> Не знаю как мне к какой обратиться,
> Не уж то придется на обеих жениться?


:eek: Боюсь, не потяну я роль невесты,
Я старовата для тебя!!!!
А вот Танюшка будет к месту!!!
Главное, чтоб в кустики не удрала!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Твой принят ответ... 
> От нашей компашки собачке привет.....


 :Aga:  Ну и тебе пару чмоков на прощание,
Не забывай про обещание...:wink: 


> Не знаю как мне к какой обратиться,
> Не уж то придется на обеих жениться?


:biggrin: А так, как выше я всё сказала,
То ждем для Тани предложенья для начала!!!
:eek: О как я ловко сосватала Танюхю,
Главное не получить теперь мне оплеуху...:rolleyes:

----------


## bobsan

ах шалуны, ишь ты как разошлись,
в листочки оделись, в кусты подались,

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Главное, чтоб в кустики не удрала!!!


Она давно уже там
В засаде сидит.
Ушки прижала...
Выходить не хотИт

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> в листочки оделись, в кусты подались,


Листочки у Паши давно уж слетели
Остались фигОвые, только на теле.:biggrin:
А в кустиках я лишь, укрылась одна.
ДА ночка холодной сегодня была:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Но если чисто так собраться попугать БобсАна
> То я готов.... Только не слишком рано....


ты меня хрен напугаешь,
сам ведь это точно знаешь,
меня  может напугать ,
только лишь Ядрена мать.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> меня  может напугать ,
> только лишь Ядрена мать.


Ну дела! Вот это да!
Что же это Господа!?!
Мне б теперь костюм достать,
Чтобы лицом в грязь не упасть.
Я отныне преоденусь.....
Буду я  "Ядрёна мать" :Ha:   :Ha:   :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

эх сейчас похулиганю,
приглашаю всех вас в баню,
мы с Виталиком всех ждем,
хоть пока еще в двоем,
щяс девченки прибегут,
сразу станет СЮПЕРГУД!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> эх сейчас похулиганю,
> приглашаю всех вас в баню,


Я тебе похулиганю! 
Нафига твоя мне баня?
Там же вениками бьют,
Вдруг по попе попадут.

Я тебе скажу опять...
Я теперь "Ядрёна мать" :Ha:   :Ha:   :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

> Вдруг по попе попадут.



это ж Таня то что надо,
будет вновь тебе отрада,
садо-музу приглашай,
из затишья воскрешай,
веник в руки ей давай,
в печке пару поддавай

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> это ж Таня то что надо,
> будет вновь тебе отрада,
> садо музу приглашай,
> из затишья воскрешай,
> веник в руки ей давай,
> в печке пару поддавай



Да давно она воскресла.
Хоть пока ещё сидит.
Веник в руки не возьмёт ведь...
Она на плётку лишь глядит.

----------


## Татьянка

> эх сейчас похулиганю,
> приглашаю всех вас в баню,


 :Vah:  Кто там не пойдет у баню?
Не бросать же Виталю и Саню!!!
Только чур договоримся,
Не клеимся, а веселимся!!!:tongue: 




> Я тебе похулиганю! 
> Нафига твоя мне баня?
> Там же вениками бьют,
> Вдруг по попе попадут.


 :Ha:  Танюха, русская баня-это классно!!!
Даже веничком совсем не опасно,
Если , конечно У Мастера в руках,
Ты промолвишь, только "Ах!!!" :Aga:  

Ждем Руслана, ждем Пашу,
Ну и конечно нашу Наташу,
Кто пивка, кто сала принесет,
Мы не пьем? Так мы- компот!!!

И пойдет парок на всю Русь,
И промолвит Танюха:"Сюда я вернусь!!!" :Aga:  
В Германию съезжу и снова я тут,
Саша запаривай, Тане "Зер Гуд"!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Баня - это Да-а-а-а-а.....:rolleyes: .... :Ok:  ......:wink: 
Присоединяю, господа..... :Vah:

----------


## Sunny

Ну поэты! Ну даете!
В баню всех друзей зовете) 
Думаете, там найдете
Музу с веничком в руках?

----------


## PAN

> Думаете, там найдете
> Музу с веничком в руках?


*Sunny*, выглядите: "Ах... :Vah:   "..... :Oj:  

В баньку с нами не пойдёте???....:rolleyes:

----------


## Sunny

PAN, спасибо что зовете:smile: 
Но, увы, общаюсь только
В виртуальных я мирах:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Вот скажите, форумчане,
На фига вам эта баня?
За окном +35...
Где б тенечек поискать?..

Возле речки б поваляться...
Там же можно искупаться...
Лето - это хорошо...
Сдать бы сессию ищо:biggrin:

----------


## Sunny

Angel, как Вам повезло! 
А у нас, ну как назло!
Вроде наступило лето
Только холодом одето)
Может, оттого не спится? 
Да все в форуме сидится?

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Sunny*,
И Вам тоже повезет!
Солнце к Вам еще придет!
А откуда Вы? Признайтесь:)
Новичок? Располагайтесь!

Этот форум любят лица,
Которым по ночам не спится...

----------


## PAN

> А откуда Вы? Признайтесь:)
> Новичок? Располагайтесь!
> 
> Этот форум любят лица,
> Которым по ночам не спится...


Я подпишусь под каждым словом...:rolleyes: 
Мы очень рады лицам новым.... :flower:  ......:biggrin:

----------


## Sunny

Спасибо, а от Ваших слов
и за окном стало теплее,
Я тут недавно, адрес - Екатеринбург
Прекрасный город, мне он всех роднее.
Про Минск наслышана я от друзей
Он импонирует душе моей:-)

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Sunny*,
 Вот видите,*PAN* мне даст соврать
Мы рады очень Вас здесь наблюдать :smile:

----------


## PAN

*Deep_Angel*,
*Sunny*,

Я на глобусе - между вами,
За горами и за лесами.....
Я могу вечерами подолгу 
Любоваться на матушку Волгу....
Город старый, красивый, большой -
Нижний Новгород город мой....

----------


## Sunny

PAN, Deep_Angel
Спасибо еще раз! 
Простите, друзья
Уже третий час на часах у меня...
Погасли все свечи, и звезды зажглись
И шепчет подушка:
"Скорей спать ложись!"
На этом позвольте закончить общенье
11 июня кажется.. воскресенье.

----------


## PAN

Я остался один
На волнах интернета...:frown: 
За окном моим лето...
Как тоскливо-то, блин....

----------


## Татьянка

> Я остался один
> На волнах интернета... 
> За окном моим лето...
> Как тоскливо-то, блин....


:rolleyes: И не надейся, дорогой,
В это время я с тобой!!!
На какую темку развлечемся?
И в рифму, милый, оторвемся? :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Вах.... :Vah:  

Я в надёжных руках.... :Oj:  
Святое дело - поболтать... :Aga:  
Я ваапще не хочУ спать.... :Ha:

----------


## Deep_Angel

> На какую темку развлечемся?
> И в рифму, милый, оторвемся?


Ого! Я тоже так хочу!
А то сижу одна грущу...

----------


## PAN

> Ого! Я тоже так хочу!



Российский любимый стих...
Называется - НА ТРОИХ....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Российский любимый стих...
> Называется - НА ТРОИХ....


пардон, отвлекли на аське,
Так что, за за раколбаски?:biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

> Российский любимый стих...
> Называется - НА ТРОИХ....


*PAN*, остряк... Сострил, затих...
Сейчас будет на двоих...
Таню в аське отвлекают,
а мне сон на глазки наступает...

Если будете молчать,
То пойду я скоро спать!

----------


## PAN

Я рядом... Всегда...:rolleyes: 
Нахожусь без труда...:wink: 

Как в Минске погода?
Как дела у народа???

----------


## Deep_Angel

Погода в Минске просто класс!
Не жалко ей тепла для нас!
Народ гуляет, у студентов сессия...
"Халява, ловииись!!!" вызывает агрессию...

----------


## Татьянка

> Таню в аське отвлекают,
> а мне сон на глазки наступает...


 так не спать!!!
Я с вами опять!!!

----------


## PAN

> Народ гуляет, у студентов сессия...


Пожелаю студентам удачи.... :flower:  
А к удаче желаю впридачу
Не обычных напыщенных слов
А здоровья и светлых мозгов... :Ok:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Спасибо от студентов за удачу
Еще бы доброго преподавателя в придачу...
Чтобы не мучал нас и дал списать:)
Свой светлый мозг не хочется мне омрачать...

----------


## Aktrisa777

Надоела уже эта сессия,
В голове лишь Огилви и Ривз.
Я учу и учу, а всё без толку,
Хоть об стенку башкой расшибись!:mad:

----------


## Татьянка

> Народ гуляет, у студентов сессия...
> "Халява, ловииись!!!" вызывает агрессию...


:rolleyes: Ностальжи...Какие годы!!!
Театральные "прогоны"!!!!
Подготовка к спектаклю идет,
А на пляже тусует народ,
Мы же снова на сцене тусуем,
Репетируем и не балуем!!!
Эх, только всё убежало давно,
И меня не снимают в кино...
Может зря я на пляж не ходила?
Режиссера бы там подцепила?:eek:

----------


## PAN

> Мы же снова на сцене тусуем,
> Репетируем и не балуем!!!


Даже пиво "никогда" ???...:eek: 
Ну вы даёте, господа....:frown: 
Мы, бывало, на репетиции
Набирались до ВСЯКОЙ кондиции...:biggrin: 
Особливо на пьеесах советских
Надиралися нипадеццки.... :Vah:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Татьянка*,
Ах, как же Вы точно подметили...
На пляже б Вас точно заметили :Aga:  

А кто это были, Огилви и Ривз????:confused: 
Таких я не знаю, простите уж,мисс.
А знаю только, что придется непременно
в три дня мне изучить все функции комлексной переменной... :Jopa:  

Еще, есть вариант, что "переменного"
Сказать Вам честно, мне не до того...
Уж угораздило меня да на мех-мат...
Мех от меня сбежал, остался только мат:biggrin:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Да будет известно, Огилви и Ривз
Рекламные гении, милая мисс.  :flower:  
Придумал Огилви как имидж создать,
А Ривз УТП нам решил показать.

(УТП - уникальное торговое предложение):smile:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Функции комплексной переменной - 
Материал, конечно, отменный!
Желаю запомнить их все и понять,
Чтоб экзамен без проблем на отлично сдать!:wink:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Aktrisa777*,
Отменнее придумать очень сложно...
Я даже думаю, что невозможно...
Ну ничего, мозг на три дня загрузим,
Ну а потом благополучно всё забудем!

----------


## Татьянка

> Даже пиво "никогда" ???... 
> Ну вы даёте, господа.... 
> Мы, бывало, на репетиции
> Набирались до ВСЯКОЙ кондиции... 
> Особливо на пьеесах советских
> Надиралися нипадеццки....


:biggrin: Конечно и у нас такая хрень была,
От борматухи, водки и пивка,
Так репетишен проходила,
Шекспир, орали, это сила!!!
И в образе Офелии, со сцены брык,
И новый режиссерский ход возник...:eek:

----------


## Aktrisa777

*Deep_Angel*,
Пойду я дальше изучать маркетинг,
И брифинг, и фрачайзинг заодно.
Ну, а тебе желаю я удачи:wink: 
Когда-нибудь всё кончиться должно:smile:

----------


## PAN

Ну всё.... Я спать....
Ждёт меня моя кровать...
Завтра свидимся опять....
Все "покеда, не хворать"...

----------


## Татьянка

:eek:  А , когда в образе Эвредики по царству Аида бродила,
Вино через край из меня выходило....
Ужасно стыдно мне сейчас,
Ануй в гробу перевернуля сотню раз... :Aga:   :Tu:  
С тех пор не пью совсем и ничего,
Ну..если только иногда пивко...
И то, так редко, это Да,
Можно сказать, трезвенница Я!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну всё.... Я спать....
> Ждёт меня моя кровать...
> Завтра свидимся опять....
> Все "покеда, не хворать"...


:smile: Спокойной ночи, спокойного сна,
Пойду и я, до свиданья друзья!!! :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Aktrisa777

Ночь бессонная прошла -
Не была как будто.
Пожелать сюда зашла
ДОБРОГО ВСЕМ УТРА!

kuku :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: :smile: kuku

----------


## bobsan

этож надо вот дела,
только стоит отвернуться,
темка в сторону ушла,
и не смеет возвернуться,

в баню всех я пригласил,
приготовил веник, пово,
темку лихо замесил,
о ушел не торопливо,

а когда назад пришел,
обомлел, и встал в сторонке,
я налил себе рассол,
выпмл с горя самогонки!

----------


## PAN

> этож надо вот дела,
> только стоит отвернуться,
> темка в сторону ушла,
> и не смеет возвернуться,


Чтобы тему не терять -
Нефиг было убегать....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Сдал я ГОС на "хорошо", было страшновато!
Завалил один вопрос про триггеры, ребята.
А сейчас сижу, пью чай. Ноги на колонке!
Сдам диплом уйду в разгул! Встречай меня девчонки)))

----------


## PAN

Поздравляю с сданным Госом!!!!! :Pivo:  
Ну и х... с ним, с тем вопросом....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> я налил себе рассол,
> выпмл с горя самогонки


Сань, ну вот не надо так пугаться
и пить не надо самогон.
сейчас начнём мы собираться,
Ты нам "живой" ишо нужОн!
*dAnte*,
С сданым госом поздравляем,
вопросов дальше лёгких пожелаем,
экзаменаторов не очень строгих,
И да помогут тебе боги!:smile:

----------


## bobsan

*dAnte*,
 я за тебя, так очень рад,
сдавай диплом скорее брат.
а коль не подведешь надежд,
придут девченки без одежд......

----------


## PAN

> а коль не подведешь надежд,
> придут девченки без одежд......


За ними Сашка с автоматом, а потом
И я приду...в венке,... с листом....:biggrin:

----------


## Данька

гы-гы,довольно симпатично!
все два в одном: певец-поэт.
могу поспорить,на эстраде
таких талантов почти нет.

куда продюссеры все смотрят?
их всех на форум надо гнать!!!!!
а то подумать: сколько можно
от завываний ушкам вять?!

вот ,скажем,каждый под фанеру-
пооткрывать все смогут рот.
но лишь на форуме примеры
того,как наш народ ПОЁТ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*, *bobsan*, и ты *maknata*,
Вам спасибо от души!
Зналиб только как же рад я!
Я так рад что хоть пляши))

Жду обещанных подруг
Только тссс... шпионы вдруг!!!)))

----------


## dAnte

*Данька*,
МАЛАДЕЦ! сказала классно!
полностью с тобой согласный))

----------


## maknata

От млин, одежды надо будет тут снимать!
А я ж вся обгорела, ну ядрёна мать!
Да лан, чтобы прийти не даром
Покроюсь вся атозагаром.:wink: 
Вот только не пойму что брать с собой?
Венок, иль веник? Горилки взять али водички ключевой?

----------


## PAN

> Вот только не пойму что брать с собой?
> Венок, иль веник? Горилки взять али водички ключевой?



Горилки,сала и картошки,
Пивка.... и два ведра окрошки.... :Vah:

----------


## maknata

*PAN*,



> и два ведра окрошки


Дык сделаем, ну чё мне жалко, право?
А ты не лопнешь?:wink:  Аппетиту - браво!

----------


## PAN

Я, право, лопнуть не боюсь....:rolleyes: 
Я с пацанами поделюсь....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

Я защитился! Богу слава!
Я в мире верно радый самый!

----------


## PAN

> Я защитился! Богу слава!
> Я в мире верно радый самый!


Ликуй Хитроград!
Пусть по хитроградским проспектам
Бушует парад!!!!
Пусть каждый почувствует радость героя!!!!!!
Конец всем зачётам, дипломным проектам!!!!!!!

Я тоже за *dAnte* немеряно рад.....:biggrin:

----------


## dAnte

*PAN*,
вау, блин! какие строки!
А меня несут на пьянку ноги))

----------


## Татьянка

> PAN,
> вау, блин! какие строки!
> А меня несут на пьянку ноги))


:mad: Смотри там, не накушайся, ты слишком,
Не порастеряй случайненько умишко!!!
А , то волнуется тут тетя Таня,
Вдруг наш поэт подцепит какую-нибудь Маню...:eek: :biggrin: 

Короче, не в рифму, много не пить и приключений на свою :Jopa:   не искать!!! Веди себя достойно!!!:cool: :wink:

----------


## PAN

Что-то *dAnte* нет....:rolleyes: 
Загулял поэт....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

ты за гульбу не хай поэта,
ему положено все это,
он так трудился и страдал,
что весь диплом мнгновенно сдал

----------


## PAN

Саша! Я за *dAnte*рад.... :Aga:  
Пусть он пьёт пять дней подряд... :Pivo:  
Ну а на шестой денёк
Истечет для пьянки срок... :Ha:  
Вот тогда, забыв "хи-хи",
С него спросим мы стихи.....:mad: ........:biggrin:

----------


## Snegik

Я помню чудное мгновенье,
когда диплом лежит в кармане.
Как награждение за рвенье
и поощренье за старанье. :-)

То ощущение свободы 
и разрешенье на грехи...
Освобожденье от заботы!
Какие вам сейчас стихи?! :-)

----------


## PAN

Мне два диплома ВУЗовских карманы жмёт!!!
Гуманитарий я - написано на роже...

Из философии я помню - "Всё пройдет!!!"
А логика твердит - "И это тоже...."..............................

:biggrin: .........

----------


## Snegik

Пытаюсь в рифму уложить
слова об уваженьи.
Так с юмором, как Вы, дружить...
примите восхищенье :-)

----------


## Татьянка

> Мне два диплома ВУЗовских карманы жмёт!!!
> Гуманитарий я - написано на роже...


 :Vah:  Я думала, одна такая,
С двойным и высшим!!!
Ой, слава богу, радость то какая,
Что ни одна, гуманитарной "рожей" вышла!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

*Татьянка*, Дай взгляну в твои глаза!!!!

И в шшочку чмокну два разА..... :Vah:  

Ты где пропала, Панночка с крестами????
Или нашла уже??? (на ушко, между нами...)......:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка, Дай взгляну в твои глаза!!!!
> 
> И в шшочку чмокну два разА..... 
> 
> Ты где пропала, Панночка с крестами????
> Или нашла уже??? (на ушко, между нами...)......


:frown: Закружилась, завертелась...
Хрень пошла...не жизнь... :Tu:  
Никого так не нашла....
Всем жениться лень...:tongue: 

Ну и ладно, мне одной
Тоже хорошо!!! :Ha:  
А у тебя , родной, :Oj:  
Как же день прошел? :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> А у тебя , родной, 
> Как же день прошел?


Как всегда - работа....
У нас одна забота - 
Людям помогать....
И себя не забывать....:biggrin: 





> Закружилась, завертелась...
> Хрень пошла...не жизнь...


Плюнь - всё наладиться... :Aga:  
А кто мешает - пошли в .... подальше, короче....:biggrin: 

 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  ....

----------


## Татьянка

> Плюнь - всё наладиться... 
> А кто мешает - пошли в .... подальше, короче....


:frown: Я попадаю вечно,как хрен в рукомойник,
Пытаюсь помочь, и мне же все боком!!!
Так хочется всех послать, млин, в отстойник,
Нельзя...Все мы грешны, все ходим под богом!!!

Уехать куда-нибудь, лучше по-дальше,
Так чтобы всё и всех позабыть...
Я устаю от морали и фальши,
Знаю, что надо, но не хочется жить...

Вот, млин, такое теперь настроение,
Просто морально устала, наверное... :Aga:   :Tu:

----------


## dAnte

Я тут сижу ни жив ни мертв!
Работа сдохнуть не дает!
А то, друзья, с таких гулянок
Лишиться можно и мозгов!

Пройдет похмелье, исчезнет грусть
Оголиться любимой грудь!
Я к ней прижмусь и все забуду,
Я по прошлому плакать не буду!

----------


## dAnte

> Вот, млин, такое теперь настроение,
> Просто морально устала, наверное...


Знаешь у меня такое же настроение
Только достигнуто другими телодвижениями!

Пройдет хандра, исчезнет грусть,
Оголишь пред любимым грудь!
Он прильнет к ней и ты все забудешь,
Ты большая уже, так что плакать не будешь!

----------


## dAnte

Зашел. Окинул взглядом посты.
Нет никого. Ушел. Вот так все просто.

----------


## Данька

я о стихах не думаю совсем...
за сессией мне не хватает время.
*dAnte*,,так как там твой гарем?
раздеть хоть смог после похмелья????:smile: 

вот блин,сама себе не верю.
с концертом поджимает срок...
а посоветуйте фанеру 
под мой попсовый голосок!!!!

не слышали моё вы исполненье,
но голос мой на Власову похож.
фанеру ,блин,никак не подберёш
а на концерты требуют для пенья...

вот так ребятки...нового чё есть?
а то я телек,так не глядя,
не знаю,что за новенькая смесь
припёрлась снова на эстраду.

эх ну его,и клипы и хиты...
мы знаем,как они на сцену попадают
бабло,постель ,свои у них понты.
а ценные таланту пропадают...

----------


## Татьянка

> Пройдет хандра, исчезнет грусть,
> Оголишь пред любимым грудь!
> Он прильнет к ней и ты все забудешь,
> Ты большая уже, так что плакать не будешь!


:eek: Было бы перед кем оголить,
Можно бы было и не хандрить!!!
Отсюда все слезы, и эта тоска,
Что рядом нормального нет мужика.... :Aga:  :mad:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Отсюда все слезы, и эта тоска,
> Что рядом нормального нет мужика...


А если и есть, то их нам не достать.
Ну вот, и я туда же - начинаю роптать.

А просто на миг я сюда заглянула,
Соскучилась очень по вас - вот дела.
Читала тут всё - но, не отвечала.
В себе я копаюсь - настала пора.

*Татьянка*, не вешай ты носа напрасно. :flower:  :smile: :wink: 
Жизнь наша как зебра - ведь знаешь сама.
Сегодня всё чёрно, а завтра уж бело.
Тебя утешаю, иль всё же себя?:rolleyes: 

А впрочем обоим нужно утешенье.
Я так же как ты, начинаю хандрить.
Одно для себя я открыла, любовью - 
Мне нужно учиться ещё дорожить. :Tu: 

Танюш, забыла тебе подарочек выложить. Смотри что для тебя нашла:wink:

----------


## Данька

любовь-морковь и всё такое...
одно и то же каждый век.
и всё же не даёт она покоя,
и пострадавший-каждый человек.


не мучайте себя напрасно,
нагрянет вдруг она сама.
ну а покачто-ЖИЗНЬ ПРЕКРАСНА.
пусть будет в сердце лето,не зима.

я там у всех прошу совета,
не знаю я ,что можно спеть....
а там ваще нету ответа.
уже я не могу терпеть!!!!!

прошу,подкиньте-ка идею!!!!!

----------


## Татьянка

> Танюш, забыла тебе подарочек выложить. Смотри что для тебя нашла


 :Vah:  Красатень!!!! Спасибки!!!! :flower:   :Oj:  




> Татьянка, не вешай ты носа напрасно.   
> Жизнь наша как зебра - ведь знаешь сама.
> Сегодня всё чёрно, а завтра уж бело.
> Тебя утешаю, иль всё же себя? 
> 
> А впрочем обоим нужно утешенье.
> Я так же как ты, начинаю хандрить.
> Одно для себя я открыла, любовью - 
> Мне нужно учиться ещё дорожить.


 :Aga:   :Tu:   :Oj:  
Я уже теперь ничего не понимаю,
Всё туже на шее петля,
Себя от него, пытаюсь, спасаю,
Но пропадаю, любви я- раба... :Tu:  

Не знаю, что делать, как жить...
Уйти не могу, приковал, как цепями...
Хочу навсегда его позабыть,
Не понимаю, а что ж между нами...

Не держит, но и не отпускает,
То тело ласкает, то "травит" словами
Он мною, как куклой сегодня играет...
А я умываюсь, страдая ,слезами

Устала.............................:frown:

----------


## PAN

> Устала.............................


Достало, устала,
А лет тебе мало....
А жизнь совсем рядом
Идёт перед взглядом.....
За летом зима....
Выбираешь сама.....:rolleyes:

----------


## Татьянка

> Достало, устала,
> А лет тебе мало....
> А жизнь совсем рядом
> Идёт перед взглядом.....
> За летом зима....
> Выбираешь сама.....


 :Aga:  :frown: 
Я знаю...Но выбор увы не велик....
Работа, ребенок и дом...
Любому же хочется, чтобы возник,
Человек, с надежным плечом..

Богатства и славы я не ищу,
Был бы  душою красив!!! :Aga:  
Пока же,увы только грущу,
Люблю того, кто слишком спесив... :Aga:  

А впрочем не знаю, люблю или нет...
Порой так убить его хочется....:mad:

----------


## PAN

> Порой так убить его хочется....



Растерявши пыл любовный
Или чистую любовь -
Не пускайте ему кровь, 
Чтите Кодекс Уголовный.... :Aga:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*PAN*,



> Достало, устала,
> А лет тебе мало....
> А жизнь совсем рядом
> Идёт перед взглядом.....
> За летом зима....
> Выбираешь сама.....


О... написал, так написал...
И сразу всем нам показал,
Что есть на свете умные мужчины,
Чтоб мы не унывали без причины!
 :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> Растерявши пыл любовный
> Или чистую любовь -
> Не пускайте ему кровь, 
> Чтите Кодекс Уголовный....


:eek: Естественно!!! Я еще не сошла с ума!!!
За него больше дадут, чем я прожила!!!
Да и не стоит того, чтобы руки морать,
Решила, теперь буду я в "куклы" играть!!!:mad: :tongue:

----------


## PAN

> Решила, теперь буду я в "куклы" играть!!!


Ты нимного паиграй,
Тока в детства не впадай....:wink: 
Если будишь так играцца - 
С кем я буду цывавацца???... :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Сижу в раздумье, перо сломала - 
И муза моя от меня убежала.
Не знаю, где буду её я искать.
А может совсем мне бросить писать? :Tu:

----------


## Татьянка

> Если будишь так играцца - 
> С кем я буду цывавацца???...


:rolleyes: Поцелуи...это хорошо...
А жена дает добро?:wink: 
Ну, а впрочем всё равно, :Aga:  
На последний ряд, в кино?:rolleyes: 
Я приеду и пойдем...:eek: 
Это я уже о чём?
Крышу, всё уже снесло...
Где, ведь я? А где кино? :Tu:  :tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

> А может совсем мне бросить писать?


:mad: Так...Я начинаю сердиться...
Что значит сломала? Что значит не спиться? :Tu:  
Выкини всю эту "муть" из башки!!!!:cool: 
И радостые снова строчи нам стишки!!! :Aga:

----------


## maknata

Муза сбегает порой так не вовремя...
Ищешь её, перья ломаешь,
Мечешь вокруг себя громы и молнии,
От отчаянья локти кусаешь...
Но присмотритесь потом повнимательней:
Там где быть она не должна,
Где её не увидит взгляд любознательный,
Дрыхнет она в безмятежности сна!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Никта

Верно maknata подметила, верно.
Муза уходит, и это так скверно.
В поисках тщетных теряем покой.
Муза, прошу, оставайся со мной...

----------


## bobsan

*Звёздочка*,
 вот я поймал её!!!
на держи крепче , не упусти!!!

----------


## dAnte

*bobsan*,
ну зачем ты всем свою бабулю предлагаешь? 
ведь ей же может понравиться!))))
а потом ее уже и не отругаешь!
сам ведь знаешь как это случается!))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Что значит сломала? Что значит не спиться? 
> Выкини всю эту "муть" из башки!!!! 
> И радостые снова строчи нам стишки!!!


Выбросить? С радостью, но... не дано.
В сердце вонзила с размаху перо.
Было оно для других так безжалостно.
Пусть теперь мучИтся, всё поделом.




> Муза сбегает порой так не вовремя...
> Ищешь её, перья ломаешь,
> Мечешь вокруг себя громы и молнии,
> От отчаянья локти кусаешь...


Наташенька!
Как ты права, хоть всего и не знаешь.
Музу мою, мне никто не вернёт.
Сама я убила её.... понимаешь?
Готова за это принять эшафот.




> Звёздочка,
>  вот я поймал её!!!
> на держи крепче , не упусти!!!


Спасибо, за то что поймать старался.
Но, только ведь МУЗА та не моя...
Твоею была она, без остатка.
Убийцей нам стала - вот ведь... дела.

Казнить её нужно, да всенародно.
Что б неповадно было другим.
Быть беспощадными, и жестоко,
Судьбы крушить ей, пером своим.

А в благодарность за всё что было,
Прими от неё ты предсмертный вздох.
На этом закончит она карьеру - 
Не будет больше писать стихов. :Tu:  

*Погиб поэт - душа убита*

Погиб поэт - душа убита.
Смахну тихонько я слезу.
Я на его могилу молча,
С покровом ночи приползу.

Себя виню в его я смерти.
Презренной быть я не боюсь.
Позора круг пусть мне начертят.
Приму смиренно - подчинюсь.

Его стихами упивалась.
Зачитываясь до утра.
Там ревность строго бичевалась.
Да без прекрас, и не хитря.

В них было всё - души порывы,
Любовь, и страсть, война и мир.
Паденья были в них, и срывы.
Мой был, единственный кумир.

Себе я образ рисовала - 
Любовника, и шалуна.
Бывало с ним я улетала,
Желания тайные храня.

Никто как он, не мог, поверьте
Так описать  слиянье тел.
Творил такое на бумаге! - 
То был любовный беспредел.

Сюжет сменяется сюжетом.
И вот уж не любовник он - 
Своим прижмёт авторитетом,
Во гневе был всегда ярён.

Себя в обиду не давал он,
Чуть что - пускал в ход кулаки.
Вот тут уже зевать не надо - 
Ты, ноги в руки, и беги.

Всем доставалось понемногу.
Мужьям с рогами, и врагам.
Не шёл в обход, искать  дорогу.
Жизнь отдавал своим стихам.

Погиб поэт - душа убита.
И муза всё тому виной.
Подкралась сзади, незаметно.
Связала руки, бечевой.

22.06.2007

----------


## dAnte

По-моему други-поэты стареем!
Совсем что-то я вас не узнаю!
Пред трудностями, как бумага белеем
И вот мы уже стоим на краю!
И часто зачем-то друг друга хороним,
И для чего-то хороним себя.
А кто на могиле слезинку уронит,
Если в могиле поэтов семья?
Пора прекращать эти нам разговоры!
Устали? Так можно молча уйти!
А то, словна яйца плохому тонцору - 
Нам музы мешают!! С ума сойти!

----------


## maknata

*Звёздочка*,
 Танюш, ты молода ещё, красива,
Бурлит в тебе вся жизненная сила,
Ещё пройдут твои ненастья,
Ещё взлетишь в порыве страсти!
Бывает в жизни всякое, бывает...
Бывает кто-то что-то потеряет,
Казнит себя, готов себя убить,
Сжечь все мосты, дороги все разбить...
Но лишь когда проходит время,
Когда несчастья сбрасываем бремя,
Заметишь - это горе - не беда,
Теряют больше, иногда....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> По-моему други-поэты стареем!
> Совсем что-то я вас не узнаю!
> Пред трудностями, как бумага белеем
> И вот мы уже стоим на краю!
> И часто зачем-то друг друга хороним,
> И для чего-то хороним себя.
> А кто на могиле слезинку уронит,
> Если в могиле поэтов семья?
> Пора прекращать эти нам разговоры!
> ...


 :Vah:   :Ok:   :Ok:   :Ok:  
Русланчик, ну рассмешил!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin: 

Впервые стих твой плавно льётся
В нём слышу музыку сейчас
Вот только не пойму пока - что,
Это фокстрот, иль всё же джаз? :Ha:  

На РЭП, ей богу не похоже.
Ну в общем - супер написал.
Тем, кто с хандрой, ты беспощадно
Коленкой в зад слегла поддал.:biggrin:  :Aga:  

Ну всё, уже бузить кончаю.
Или хандрить, ... ах, всё равно.
Сегодня жить я начинаю, 
Ну, прям как в сказке, иль в кино:tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ещё пройдут твои ненастья,
> Ещё взлетишь в порыве страсти!


Наташенька!
От слов твоих я оживаю
И снова в облака взлетаю.
Всегда умела поддержать.
Не дашь ты мне совсем пропасть. :Oj:   :flower:  :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*Татьянка*,
*dAnte*,
*PAN*,
*bobsan*,
*maknata*
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:   :Oj:  :rolleyes: 
*Я за вас поднимаю бокал*

Непогода свирепствуем властно над городом.
А в душе у меня снова  птицы поют.
Мне друзья мои, в трудный мой час помогают.
И хандрить очень долго, никак не дают.

Тут поддержат, а там поругают немного.
Что б остыла, головушка буйна моя.
Я без них, лишь травинка, у пыльной дороги.
Вместе с ними, я розовый куст,  у окна.

Пусть порой обижала я их, ненароком
Всё забудут, и шанс, всё исправить дадут.
Были мне они "нянькой" и "педагогом"
И всегда, в трудный час, руку мне подадут.

Я сегодня скажу вам - Спасибо родные!
Я забыла уже, как без вас я жила.
Встрече нашей, поверьте, безумно я рада.
Я за вас поднимаю бокал свой, вина!

23.06.2007

----------


## dAnte

*Звёздочка*,
ну хоть кто-то ожил)
И стихи сочинил)

----------


## bobsan

прошла весна, все захондрили,
да это еще ладно,
вот скоро осень подойдет,
так станет всем прохладно.

и в нвших силах мужики,
устроить здесь такое....
чтоб все  расширили зрачки,
не знали чтоб покоя!!!

----------


## PAN

> устроить здесь такое....
> чтоб все расширили зрачки,
> не знали чтоб покоя!!!


Минимум слов....:rolleyes: 
Я готов....:wink:

----------


## Никта

Я обрываю листья.
Я заклинаю время.
Вот-вот взлетела б ввысь я,
Да только давит бремя...

Мои худые плечи.
Мою больную душу
Наврядли кто излечит;
Пока что просто сушат.

----------


## maknata

> Я готов....


Всегда готов как пионЭр,
Всегда к услугам нашим!)))
ой, Пашка, Пашка,вдруг теперь
Мы шоу необычное закажем?:wink: 
Шоб мы расширили зрачки
Нас удивить довольно сложно!
Ну чтож,одену тёмные очки,
Чтоб не ослепнуть. Удивляйте! Можно!:cool: :biggrin:  :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> чтоб все  расширили зрачки,
> не знали чтоб покоя!!!


Ну для начала, знаешь что.....
Сними ка ты забрало....
Помоему оно уже
Изрядно всех достало...

А шоу - что ж, давно уже
Мы посмотреть готовы -
Девчёнки уж заняли *платц*
Надев свои обновы...:cool: :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Ну для начала, знаешь что.....
> Сними ка ты забрало....



ну что ж смотри, не ошибись,
в своих желаньях пылких,
устрою вам сейчас стриптиз ,
до судорог в затылках.


я шлем свой медленно сниму,
сниму кольчугу , латы,
штаны тихонько расстегну,
достану аппараты.....

И в право в лево потрясу,
И помашу, без денег,
Веселье в скучный мир внесу,
Такой вот шизофреник

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> я шлем свой медленно сниму,
> сниму кольчугу , латы,
> штаны тихонько расстегну,
> достану аппараты.....





Так это ты?!!!!!!!!:eek:  :Vah:  
Вот это да!!!!!!!!
Не знала я ребята, 
Что Саня наш, - 
То бишь *bobsan*...
Имеет аппараты!!!!!!:biggrin: 

Да только не понятно мне...
Зачем от нас скрывает...
Всё то - что носит он в штанах...
То - чем сейчас мотает.

Ведь сам же только написал...
Мотну мол, влево, вправо.
Ты только осторожней там..
Что б вдруг, не оторвало.

Не то, придётся вызывать
Сюда нам неотложку...
Смотри, что б не пришлось менять
Для шоу нам обложку :Ha:  .


А мы с Натуськой подмогнём
Хоть нас и не просили....
Но, если пир, так до утра...
Что б всем хватило силы.



kuku :tongue:  :Ha:  :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> достану аппараты.....


Достаёт наш Санёк из широких штанин
Дубликатом бесценного груза
Аппарат самогонный - сам мастерил,
Не научат такому вас в ВУЗе!
Резко вправо махнул - это нам на потом,
Ведь штаны ещё тянет обуза,
Аппарат телефонный вслед за шнуром
Закачался на уровне пуза.
Это мелочь!Виляя под музыку бёдрами в такт
Он пошарил в штанишках рукою -
Вот, девчёнки вам сварочный аппарат,
А вы думали что то другое?
И застыли девчёнки с открытыми ртами,
Будто бы удавились конфетой -
Саш, ну пошарь в своих латах руками,
Может быть ты найдёшь там и ЭТО?:redface: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вот, девчёнки вам сварочный аппарат,
> А вы думали что то другое?


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Не-е-е-е, про сварку как раз говорила и я.
Может быть меня кто-то не понял?
Аппарат, на виагре,- без смеха друзья...
А не то... что пиш*У*т на заборе :Ha:   :Ha:   :Ha:

----------


## PAN

Вот потеха!!!!... :Vah:  
Щазз помру от смеха....:biggrin: 
Хохочу всей широкой грудью!!!!

Саня!!! Давай фото в студию.... :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> Саня!!! Давай фото в студию....


 :Aga:   :Aga:   :Aga:  
И не одно, а лучше два,
И в профиль и в анфас!!!
Для вас всех это лишь ха-ха,
Но не для меня сейчас!!!

Я сварочный не видела не разу,
А про другие вовсе промолчу,
Тьфу, вот подхватила, млин, заразу,
И вместе с вами, пошленько шучу!!!! :Aga:  :rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Фотток нету???? Ну и ну.... :Tu:  

Я по-позже загляну.....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Фотток нету????


Если б только фотографий,:frown: 
Нет Бобсана самого...
Видно где-то он тихарит,
Варит чудо-самогон,
Иль доспехи он лампичит,
Благо сварка есть в руках...
Хм, а если вдруг приспичит,
Там ширинка на болтах? :Fz:

----------


## Татьянка

> Нет Бобсана самого...


:frown:  :Aga:  
Нет ни Саши, нет ни Тани...
Разбежались все куда-то...
Впрочем, мы не знаем сами,
Кто иль что там виновато....:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Кто иль что там виновато....


Ну конечно, аппарат...
Он во всём и виноват...
Пока его я изучала - 
Приход свой, в топик прозевалаkuku :tongue: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Так, и снова я в раздумье...
Что-то братцы тут не так.
Я задание всем давала.
Не дождусь ответ никак.

Завлекают нас стриптизом.
С аппаратом на показ...
"Буриме" совсем забыли...
Ведь старалась я для вас.:mad: 

Нука, быстро взяли ручки
Ну, или карандаши...
И сюжетик, для раскрутки..
Выдайте тут от души.

Там слова такие - мам-м-ма! :Vah:  
Не придётся вам скучать.
По сему - я удаляюсь
И не буду вам мешать.:tongue: :biggrin: 

*А вот задание для всех, кто желает.... специально сюда перенесла, а то наверное не видели.*

*Провидец
Исскажение
Скрипка
Вознесение
Цемент
Эротический (-ика) ЭРОТИКА pom. dlya dante 
Предвкушение
Лавры
Хор
Зоопарк
Палатка (возможна и торговая)
Умозаключения
Исчезновение
Диплом
Камни ( напр. в почках) 
Заторможенный
*

Удачи!!!!! :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  :tongue:

----------


## Данька

с аппаратом что-то он
где-то подевался...
сколько ж было тех сторон,
что с форума смотался????

bobsan ,ты ты хоть не потерял
"восьмое чудо света"?
ведь твой чудесный аппартат 
для форума-потеха!

----------


## Данька

мне пришла идея: точно,
рыцарь в кузне,взявши латы,
чтоб кольчугу иль "чехольчик"
сварганить к чудо-аппарату!!!!
 :Ok:  
чтоб держался крепче он
после стрептиза будет вам и самогон.

----------


## maknata

Такого в мире не видали-
Интимное изделие из стали!:redface:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> рыцарь в кузне,взявши латы,
> чтоб кольчугу иль "чехольчик"
> сварганить к чудо-аппарату!!!!


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Ну да, всё точно так и было
Я в щёлочку за ним следила.
Взял спицы в руки - нить из стали
"Чехольчик" быстро он свраганил. :Aga:   :Ha:  

А впрочим, вот он, поглядите...
Его работу оцените...
Старался всё же он не зря.
Мы крикнем дружное " УРЯ":biggrin: 

 :Tu:  Хотела похвалится, картинка не грузИтся :Tu:  :mad:

----------


## PAN

> Такого в мире не видали-
> Интимное изделие из стали!



Ну что вы, дамы, с Санечке пристали!!! :Ha:  
Он от смущенья отойдет едва-ли....
Хотя, быть может, он и сам был рад
Представить миру чудо-аппарат....:rolleyes:

----------


## Данька

теперь его запишут в книгу
рекордов,Гинесс был бы рад.
но главно-не увидеть ФИГУ,
где должен размещаться аппарат....:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Саня! Народ сомневается!!!!
Даже хихикать пытается!!!
А ну ка быстро - в три счета,
Представь ка нам в студию фото.....

----------


## Данька

но не какое-попало,
а так,чтоб аж жарко всем стало.
всем форумом вместе хотим,
чтоб ты показал нам интим!!!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А ну ка быстро - в три счета,
> Представь ка нам в студию фото.....






> Ну да, всё точно так и было
> Я в щёлочку за ним следила.
> Взял спицы в руки - нить из стали
> "Чехольчик" быстро он свраганил.


Ну вот, как я и обещала....
"Чехольчик" этот я видала...
Кузнец был виртуоз, ей богу!
Ну что, начнём уж, по немногу?

Вот вам  восьмое чудо света.
Чтобы творенье в жизнь внедрить,
В сорокоградусную стужу, он,(кузнец)
Жизнь аппарату смог продлить. :Ha:

----------


## maknata

> Ну что вы, дамы, с Санечке пристали!!!


Не выноваты мы! Не приставали!:rolleyes: 
Мы ведь магнит - а он из стали...
И получилось вот такое притяжение..
А Саня удирает от сближения :Fz:

----------


## Данька

теперь я что-то не пойму:
чехол что,бабушка вязала?
ведь обещали,что из стали,
ковать не захотелось чтоль ему?

наверно вязаный чехол,
а вот трусы "пошьют"из стали
и то,о чём мы здесь мечтали
представит наш младой сОкол

----------


## Данька

кстати про стальные трусы. анектод.
приходит к врачу на обследовани мужик. ну доктор,как положено попросил раздеться до пояса.смотрит доктор,а у мужика трусы железные:
- а чё у вас трусы железные?
-я от СПИДа берегусь
-А чё пальцев на ногах нет?
- резинка лопнула!
:smile:

----------


## bobsan

Вот, наконец, вернулся я,
Устал после последней битвы,
Снял латы, напоил коня,
Прочел тихонечко молитвы.

Встал перед зеркалом, как есть,
Я беззащитный, обнаженный, 
Вокруг народа уж не счесть ,
Стою, как громом пораженный.

Ну что ж смотрите вот он я,
Я начал двигаться не спешно,
Девчонок медленно маня,
Я всех расшевелю успешно.

Сначала влево, поворот,
Потом вперед, движенье бедер,
Так действует мой приворот,
И *аппараты*, будто в мёде…

Все взгляды приманил уже,
Смотрите,  радуйтесь, такой я,
Ах, эти танцы в неглиже,
Не будет вам теперь покоя…..

----------


## Данька

скажу я вам теперь:Бобсан,
совсем уж половой гигант, а не пацан.:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

Ну всё.. какая на фик тут работа?
Не отойду от Саниного приворота....
Я в ожиданьи вся, я вся в волненье-
Не пропустить бы из стриптиза ни мгновенья...
Но, млин, на свадьбу уезжаю...
Девчёнки! Я на вас всё оставляю,
Девчёнки! Саню берегите,
А вот вам веники, держите,
И пчёлок от Бобсана отгоняйте :
Ведь он намазал мёдом аппараты!
А то ведь (ну не дай то бог чего)
Не влезут в латы аппараты все его!:wink:

----------


## Данька

ага,в пупырышках все будут,
тогда стриптиз уж точно не забудут!!!!

:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Сначала влево, поворот,
> Потом вперед, движенье бедер,
> Так действует мой приворот,
> И аппараты, будто в мёде…


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Вот это да-а-а-а-ааааа!
Вот это стан-н-н-н-н!!!
Какой красавче*г* наш *Bobsan*
Какие плавные движения!
Давай его на пъедестал.

Хотел девчёнок привор*о*тить
Начав в порыве представляние
Но мёдом взял всё и испортил
Лишь пчёл собрав - в одно мгновение..:biggrin: 

Натуся веники связала - 
Что б мы отмахивать могли
Но, и она тогда не знала...
Что можем испытать тут мы...

Сидим теперь, заворожённые
Боимся даже подышать...
Немного вроде устыжённые
Что мы не можем ответ дать :Ha:

----------


## PAN

Все обалдели от выхода Саши!!!
Молодец Саша!!! 
Знай наших из Раши!!!!
В них сила наша!!!
Его аппараты -
Деффченкам привет....
Ружья и латы -
Врагам ответ...
А в душе он поэт....

(Опять начитался поэтов старых -
С ритмом корявым, рубленным, странным...
Их письма, тетради и мемуары
Меня приводят с строкам данным....)

----------


## Данька

теперь дружно ждём мы bobsanа расплаты,
рубать будет пчёл он за каждый укус.
наверное зря он снимал свои латы....
теперь с аппарата я только смеюсь.

на что стал похож он?такой весь рельефный-
пупырышки,горбики-пчёлы старались.
зато выдающийся ,сразу заметный,
не каждому рыцарю такое доставалось:smile:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> на что стал похож он?такой весь рельефный-
> пупырышки,горбики-пчёлы старались.
> зато выдающийся ,сразу заметный,
> не каждому рыцарю такое доставалось


Я просто валяюсь)))))))))))))))))))))))))) :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## Данька

:Ok:  спасибки.

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*, *Данька*, - не расслабляйтесь!!!!:mad: ...
*В рифму* "спасибкайте" и "просто валяйтесь!.....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка, Данька, - не расслабляйтесь!!!! ...
> В рифму "спасибкайте" и "просто валяйтесь!.....


:smile: 
Паш, да расслабиться мне не дают
Время от времени, по лбу дают
Я удары судьбы, молча все принимю
И, уроки из этого не извлекаю... :Aga:  :wink: :rolleyes:

----------


## Данька

на Бобсановский стриптиз,
мы потратили все рифмы.
вызовем его на биз,
сердца участит он ритмы.

интересно:аппарат
до сих пор в рельефный?
если да,то все сварганим
мы чехольчик медный!

чтобы нашего Бобсана
от МЕДОВОГО КОНЦА
больше трогать не посмела 
в мире ни одна  оса
:biggrin: гггггггггггггггггггггггггггггггг

----------


## PAN

Хулиганки вы, девченки....:biggrin: 
Постою пока в сторонке....:wink:....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

Стоит Пашуля, стоит в сторонке,
Балалайку в руках теребя....
Непорядок, скажу вам, девчёнки,
Надо б Пана начать раздевать.:wink: 

Отобрала решительно
ПЫнджак с ботинками,
Штаны стянула вмиг, 
но вот беда-
Он балалайкою 
прикрыл трусы с картинками,
Орёть что с балалайкою
Он не-разлей-вода! :Fz:

----------


## PAN

*maknata*, пой потише....:rolleyes: 
А то на форуме услышат.....:eek: 
Собъются все девченки в стайку - 
Не удержу я балалайку..... :Vah:

----------


## Данька

тут собирается орава,
девчёнки слева есть и справа!!!!
смотрите,*PAN*,стоит в семейных
в поросятах! Чудо в перьях!!!

на балалайке три струны,
они не прикрывают ведь трусы!
та ты не бойся,не стесняйся
и как Бобсанчик расслабляйся!

стриптиз девчёнкам потанцуй,
где солнце греет,море,пляж.
вот только я прошу : не маж
вареньем или мёдом ты свой ... :smile:  аппарат

чтоб не было укусов пчёл!
мои советы все учёл???

----------


## maknata

У Пашки сила есть в руках, :Aga:  
И как бы я бы ни пыталась:eek: 
И как бы только не старалась - :Training1: 
Забрать я балалайку не в сИлах... :Fz: 
Поэтому девчёнки, всё тащите:
Варенье, сладости и мёд пчелиный,
Намажем Пашку аки глиной -
и спустим пчёл. Прибегнет он к защите,
И станет балалайкою махать,
С задором, с визгом, не от скуки.
Вот тут и карты все нам в руки!
Обкурим дымом, чтобы пчёл убрать.
Ну а пока такое дело,
Пока устраиваю заваруху,
Спланированую отвлекуху,
Хватайся, Данька, ты за балалайку смело!
Ура!Победа! Полностью раздели!
 Теперь он наш, девчёнки! :Yahoo: 
А нефик, Пашенька, стоять в сторонке!:wink: 
Добились мы, того чего хотели!:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А нефик, Пашенька, стоять в сторонке! 
> Добились мы, того чего хотели!


Ну вы совсем уж обнаглели........:mad: 
Почто его вы без меня раздели???
Натусь, носок мне хоть оставте........
Ну что ж вы так вот налетели :Vah:   :Ha:  :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> носок мне хоть оставте


Танюш, носки как раз забыли снять,
Нам надо было балалайку у него отнять.
Хотя, пока мы пчёлами жужжали,
Слегка нам балалайкою попало :Black Eye:

----------


## PAN

:Vah:  ....................................................

Вот стою я, прилюдно раздетый...
Балалайку деффченки отняли....
Хорошо, что на улице лето -
Я зимой ваппще б выжил едва ли.....:eek: ....................:biggrin:

----------


## LEX

Да вы,сеньёриты совсем обалдели
До балалайки вы ПАНа раздели
И ту в конце-концов отобрали
Вернёте назад?
Вряд ли.Едва ли.:eek: 
Я тут с причёскою новой опять
Мне балалайку!! ПАНк-рок поиграть
Да защитить я хочу ещё ПАНа
Отдайте портки!! Не делайте срама!!

----------


## maknata

Упс... Мужчинка... Почти новенький..
И гляньте - он совсем уж голенький! :Vah:  
А причёска и точно - отпадная!!! :Ok:  
Но балалайку не дам - потому что я жадная!:tongue:

----------


## Татьянка

:eek: Ё-моё!!! Какие страсти!!!
Паша - голый, без штанов!!!
А Натаха с балалайкой,
Дразнит новых пацанов!!!:tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Мне балалайку!! ПАНк-рок поиграть
> Да защитить я хочу ещё ПАНа
> Отдайте портки!!


"ПАНК-рок без ПОРТОК".....
Я такой не слыхала....
Эй, мил-человек....
Начни ка сначала......... :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Упс... Мужчинка... Почти новенький..
> И гляньте - он совсем уж голенький!


Ну, Натусь....
Ну жарко ж, лето...
Его песня уже спета....




> Ё-моё!!! Какие страсти!!!
> Паша - голый, без штанов!!!
> А Натаха с балалайкой,
> Дразнит новых пацанов!!!


Танюх, пока ты пропадала
Ты слишком много прозевала...
Теперь попробуй наверстать...
Да в ритмУ ту опять попасть...:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## Lili

И несмотря на то, что я,
Как можно видеть, декадентка,
И к Вам, беспечные друзья,
Я так заглядываю редко,
Пожалуй тоже я приму
Участье в массовом стриптизе,
И что-нибудь с себя сниму,
А то совсем душевный кризис..))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Пожалуй тоже я приму
> Участье в массовом стриптизе,
> И что-нибудь с себя сниму,


 :Vah:  Ого! Вот это круто! 
Такого не видали тутА
Что бы девчёнки раздевались...
Всё потому - что мы стеснялись :Ha:  :biggrin: 

Теперь уже совсем другое дело...
Пусть видят все - какое у нас тело...
Начнём с чулков...слегка приспустим...
Поближе мальчиков к себе подпустим....

А дальше сами пусть они нас раздевают..
Да пусть ворон по сторонам то не считают
Не то, не долго нам сейчас собраться..
Да в другу темку нам отсюда перебраться...

----------


## Lili

Да-да. Но чтобы не наглели!
А то стесняемся, и щечки заалели!
Вот я сниму с себя одну перчатку,
И улыбнусь лишь тихо, томно, сладко...
А если кто полезет с пошлой мыслью,
Его поставим мы на место быстро!
И всякий, что посмотрит, пусть поймет:
Хоть видит око, зуб неймет)))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> И всякий, что посмотрит, пусть поймет:
> Хоть видит око, зуб неймет)))


А если кто-то вдруг 
погладить попытается
Пусть знает - 
он на грубость нарывается :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

*Данька*,*maknata*,*Татьянка*, *Lili*,*Звёздочка*,


 Я в восторге.... Хоть голый, увы.......
И хотя балалайку забрали,
Я об этом печалюсь едва ли....
пАтАмучтА вокруг меня - ВЫ... :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  ...

----------


## maknata

Вот музыка тихонько заиграла,
Я вышла на средину зала,
Вильнув бедром  к шесту я подошла,
Окинув публику,знакомые глаза нашла...
Меня как будто звуки музыки качают,
Я медленно перчатки с рук снимаю...
Я томно, страстно так вздохнула,
И губы пересохшие я облизнула..
Движенья рук, движенья тела..
С ноги вдруг что то в зал слетело...
Ну, млин, вот это так махнула ножкой!
Припёрлась с огорода и забыла снять галоши!
Ну ничего, конфуз, но не теряюсь,
К шесту я попой прислоняюсь...
Слегонька вправо, влево я вильнула..
Да, млин, ну что же там меня кольнуло?
Я ж так успеть сюда спешила
Что с огорода тяпку прихватила!
И с тяпкой перепутала я шест...
Стриптиз не вышел, вышла - жесть!!!:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Вот стою я, прилюдно раздетый...
> Балалайку деффченки отняли





> Пожалуй тоже я приму
> Участье в массовом стриптизе,





> Теперь уже совсем другое дело...
> Пусть видят все - какое у нас тело...
> Начнём с чулков...слегка приспустим...
> Поближе мальчиков к себе подпустим....





> Я в восторге.... Хоть голый, увы.......
> И хотя балалайку забрали,





> Вильнув бедром к шесту я подошла,
> Окинув публику,знакомые глаза нашла...


Вот это да, почти нудистский пляж,
Разделись все, а кто-то лишь в сторонке,
Стоит и мнется, сделав макияж,
Чтоб не узнали вдруг его потомки.

Ну так давайте скажем дружно ФИ,
Всем тем, кто из кустов лишь наблюдает,
Не засоряет пусть ночной эфир,
Да и покоя пусть теперь не знает.

----------


## maknata

> Вот это да, почти нудистский пляж,


Так шо ж ты хочешь? Жарко, лето!
Пусть кто то на морях кайфует где то,
А мы и в тазике устроим море!
Айда купаться! Кто со мною?:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Айда купаться! Кто со мною?


С тобой - хоть в омут головою.... :flower:  
Вот только жалко тазик твой -
Вдруг изломаю головой....:eek: .......:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Вот только жалко тазик твой -
> Вдруг изломаю головой.... .......


какой намек я вижу тонкий ,
ведь коль привратно понимать,
ах, хрупкий тазик у девченки.....
головкой тазик разломать. :Vah:

----------


## PAN

Сашка снова шлем надел -
Видимо со мною
Он решился, между дел, 
В тазик головою......:biggrin:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:Vah:  
Ах, какое блаженство  :Oj:  
зайти в темку и увидеть тут....  :Vah:  
Под балалайкой - одно совершенство, :Vah:  
А стриптиз - под "сорнякам капут"  :flower:  

Знать живы исчо поЕты!
Ишь, как порвали струну!
Ах, сердешные струны задеты,
ЭХХХ! Фуфайку и я скиданУ!

ТокА прошу не смеяться-
Стесняюсь покудова я,
А с рифмой блудить - так хотсссса!!!
Ой, аж взбунтовалась.... мотня.kuku 
 :Pivo:   :Pivo:   :Pivo:  

Пойду-ка исчо полистаю
журнальчики  по языку
БуквЫ-то я  вроде и знаю
Да тока в гравицапе у нас все КУ-КУ!!!

----------


## Lili

Ребята, загляните в мою тему!
Я без коментов лезу на стены!!!!!!!

----------


## maknata

> Ребята, загляните в мою тему!


Я после свадьбы.. ни ку-кУ...
Ишо с сеструхою лизнула коньякУ...:eek: 
В поэзию я лезу по трезвяне, зай,
Зайду попозже.. ну звЫняй :Aga:

----------


## Lili

Ну, пьяные нам тоже не мешают,
Я и стихи по бухости пишу...

----------


## PAN

> Ну, пьяные нам тоже не мешают,
> Я и стихи по бухости пишу...


Ну что сказать - и так бывает....:wink: 
Кто пъёт, кто курит анашу.... :Ha:  

Кто сексом струны лиры будит, :Vah:  
Кто уши раздирает в кровь...:eek: 
Никто поэта не осудит, :Aga:  
Коль движет им к стихам любовь.... :Oj:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Кто сексом струны лиры будит, 
> Кто уши раздирает в кровь... 
> Никто поэта не осудит, 
> Коль движет им к стихам любовь....


 :Ok:   :Aga:  
Вот это точно , ты сказал,
Поэт стихи от слез писал,
Другой от страсти, иль беды,
Я не пишу теперь....прости....

Вновь, убежали мысли, строчки
Толково не поставлю, даже точки,
Короче, извиняйте, господа,
Я больше не пишу, не для НЕГО, не для себя..............

:frown: .... всё....слов...рифм...НЕТ.....устала...ушла в себя, вернусь не скоро....

----------


## PAN

> ушла в себя, вернусь не скоро....


надеюсь - нет в словах укора....

Ушла Татьянка... Я грущу....
Вернись, родная - всё прощу.... :flower:

----------


## Ольга Штерн

:frown: 
Ну вот, пришла на Ваше приглашенье,
Чтоб с вами о хорошем поболтать
Но где же Вы и Ваше вдохновенье?!
Знать не судьба - пойду-ка спать!!!:tongue:

----------


## Ladushka

> Ну вот, пришла на Ваше приглашенье,
> Чтоб с вами о хорошем поболтать
> Но где же Вы и Ваше вдохновенье?!
> Знать не судьба - пойду-ка спать!!!


И я пришла, но только в Чат
Мне там, увы, никто не рад...:confused: 
Ждала, звала и материлась,
Но ни фига там не добилась...
Все спят иль минусы качают
И мой порыв не разделяют...:frown: 
Не буду инчего качать!!!
Всем-всем назло пойду я спать!!!
(Епоно-мать!!!...):eek: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Знать не судьба - пойду-ка спать!!!





> Всем-всем назло пойду я спать!!!


А я бессонницей страдаю,
Чего уж выпить прям не знаю?
Ответ же прост, как белый день -
Заходишь в чат, а там - храпень!:biggrin: 
Вон pypss калачиком свернувшись,
Спит, в клаву носиком уткнувнись.
А в уголке на расладушке
Назло врагам сопит LadUshka!
Цветных вам снов, и эротишных!
Девчёнок не будите, тише!:wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну вот, пришла на Ваше приглашенье,
> Чтоб с вами о хорошем поболтать
> Но где же Вы и Ваше вдохновенье?!


Ну вот она я:tongue:  не ждали? :Ha:  
Соскучилаааааааааааасьььь, уставшая, но с вами!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:  

Ну вот, и кончились мучения
И вновь свободно я дышу
Не обошлось без приключения
Но, я об этом промолчу

Приятно снова быть с друзьями
Веселье слышать, кутерьму
Один заговорил стихами
Другой поёт " Я вас люблю"

Девчёнки в стайку сбились робко
Стриптиз надумали смотреть..
Но перед этим, водки стопку
И будут до утра гудеть...

Смотрю и Пана уж раздели...
Вмиг балалайку отобрав
Бобсана до небес воспели...
Укусы пёл все посчитав

Да, класно тут повеселились
Пока закон зубрила я...
Ну ничего... всё наверстаю
Иначе Я, была б не Я

Девчёнок я сейчас цАлую
Мальчишкам пламенный привет
Но, одного всё ж пожурю я 
Уж слишком много он раздет

Всех взбаламутил своим станом
Лишил покоя их, и сна
Не помогло ему забрало
Ох, Саш, дождёсси у меня...:cool: kuku

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Не пойму - куда все подевались :Fz:  
Неужель  меня так испугались?:redface: 
Ведь недавно только веселились :Aga:  
А сейчас как-будто провалились. :Tu:

----------


## PAN

*Звёздочка*, Таня... 
Не грусти...
Меня и Саню -
Прости....
Нас не кори
Печальным взглядом...
Вот, посмотри - 
Мы рядом..... :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня... 
> Не грусти...
> Меня и Саню -
> Прости....
> Нас не кори
> Печальным взглядом...
> Вот, посмотри - 
> Мы рядом.....


Пашуль, тебя я увидала
А Саню, буд-то моль слизала)))
Я никуда не пропадала 
Я сессию свою сдавала:rolleyes: 

А тут вернулась... ни души
С овчаркой что ли всех ишЫ?

----------


## PAN

> Я никуда не пропадала 
> Я сессию свою сдавала



Как сессия??? Успешно????...:rolleyes: 
Я думаю, что да, кАнешшно.... :Aga:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Не пойму - куда все подевались 
> Неужель меня так испугались?



Да, все разделись и в кусты ушли,
И парами в кустах уединились,
Костер любви не медлонно зажгли,
Их спины мокрые в лучах луны лоснились

Но кто там был, ни кто их не узнал,
Ведь свет луны неяркий и неверный,
В кустах ведь не случился криминал,
Я тихо промолчу….
                                    Я суеверный….

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Но кто там был, ни кто их не узнал,
> Ведь свет луны неяркий и неверный,
> В кустах ведь не случился криминал,
> Я тихо промолчу….
>                                     Я суеверный….


Ну, ну, ты суеверный значит
Не знала этого я никогда, поверь...
По парам говоришь уединились..
Коль не был сам - откуда знаешь это всё теперь?:cool: :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> И парами в кустах уединились,


А вот неправда! Я сама сидела!
И три струны на балалайке обрывала...
Ну не пойму, зачем я пацанов раздела,
Коль в одиночестве потом сама скучала?




> Я сессию свою сдавала


Танюшик! Поздравляю от души!
Ты молодчина, так держать!
А мужуков с овчаркой не ишчи,
Сбегутся сами и зажгём опять!

----------


## Feldipersovna

Вторглась я в ваш коллектив...
Вижу только позитив)))
Здрасте всем вам , это я,
Может примете меня?

Мне тут нравится у вас, 
Рифмоплеты просто класс!
Я, надеюсь, задержусь
Поболтать не откажусь!
:wink:

----------


## maknata

> Может примете меня?


Вливайся! Будем только рады!:smile:  :Aga:  
Присядь, попей со мною чаю...
Хоть рабежались все, ну может надо!
А я одна, сижу в кустах, скучаю...

----------


## Feldipersovna

Ой, спасибочки за чай
И давай мне, не скучай!:wink:

----------


## PAN

Я тоже скучаю....
Дайте мне чаю....
Напьюсь до икоты -
И пойду в кусты....

----------


## maknata

> Напьюсь до икоты -
> И пойду в кусты


После чая в кусты не ходи ты, Пашунь!
Там же люди ле.., простие, сидят!:redface: 
Тут не пис.. тьфу, не плюнь!
Слышь, уже матерят!
В лунном свете в тёмных  кустах
Замерцали чьи-то доспехи...
Лучше рядом, Пашунь, на скамейку присядь,
Расскажи, как дела, как успехи?:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

Уговорила... Сяду на скамейку....
Замёрз как цуцык... Дамы, дайте телогрейку!!!!
Иль отогрейте, между делом
Стаканчиком вина, а лучше телом....ОЙ :Oj:  .....

----------


## eddymus

Приветы всем,-я вроде в норме...
Спешу скорее к вам в кружок.
Общенье в стихотворной форме
Ума прибавит нам,дружок.  :Aga:

----------


## Татьянка

> Да, все разделись и в кусты ушли,
> И парами в кустах уединились,


:eek:  Это кто там уединился?
С кем, пардон, соединился?
Или только, старички, то есть мы,
Одиноко смотрим, как дрожат кусты!!!

Ндя...ребята, докатились...
На скамейке развалились....
Айда за мной, тогда к реке,
Я с аквалангом, нынче на "коротке"!!!

Мир покажу подводный, классный,
Поверьте, вовсе не опасный!!!
И даже рыбку троните рукой,
Я жить теперь готова под водой!!! :Aga:   :Oj:

----------


## PAN

Ну, рыбы нам всегда и так хватало.....
Её и в гастрономчике немало.....
*Татьянка*, ты, пока ныряла -
Русалочек, случаем, не видала?????....

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка, ты, пока ныряла -
> Русалочек, случаем, не видала?????....


:wink:  Я Посейдона в губы целовала!!!:rolleyes: 
Отличный, вам скажу мужик!!!
Сама Русалкой чуть не стала,
Он в сердце так моё проник.....:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

> Я Посейдона в губы целовала!!!



Ох, чувствую, курнули вы не мало.... :Vah:  

Седой старик с трезубцем ржавым
Тебя смущал... К речам лукавым
Добавил смачный поцелуй
Средь подопечных своих струй.....
Так что ж тебя остановило?????
Быть может сердцу там не мило????
Иль на земле, поверх всех вод,
Тебя другое счастье ждёт???........

Вода полезна иногда....
Но жить в ней мокро, господа.....

----------


## maknata

Ой, если б знали, как меня жара достала!
А как представлю, как Танюха там ныряла!....
Чичас всё брошу и к пруду я побегу,
Быть может хоть в воде прохладу я найду.
И пусть хоть чешуя на  :Jopa:   прорастёт -
С воды не вылезу я! Вот!

----------


## Татьянка

> Ох, чувствую, курнули вы не мало....


:eek: Не... ты не прав, мы даже не пили,
Только с утра меня в речке "топили"!!!:biggrin: 




> Так что ж тебя остановило?????
> Быть может сердцу там не мило????


:rolleyes:  Я не готова солнца свет,
Обменять на радугу речную,
Пускай пройдет не мало лет,
И вернусь...коль не найдет другую....




> Иль на земле, поверх всех вод, 
> Тебя другое счастье ждёт???........


:rolleyes:  Уже не знаю, ждет иль нет...
Я для него простая из побед...
Не интересно стало добиваться,
Того, кто может так отдаться!!!

:mad: Сама же на себя теперь ругаюсь,
И от него я постепенно отдаляюсь...
Не так "легка", как он себе решил,
Уйти, Забыть , всегда мне хватит сил!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

А мне не пишется никак:frown: 
И в голове, таа-а-а-а-кой бардак
Эт надо ж, летом заболела
По ходу, крыша уж слетела...

По лету сильно я скучаю...
Да в море б мне, о нём мечтаю..
Эх.... вскипячу себе я чаю...
Да вас немного почитаю...

Безумно я по вас (или по вам) :Vah:   скучаю :Aga:   :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## PAN

Мужики уснули....
Девушки взгрустнули.....
Море - это клёво....
А на душе - х... хотелось бы лучше....

----------


## maknata

Вот так всегда, опять я опоздала...:frown: 
Пока дитё от компа отгонала,
Пришла сюда, а мужики уже все спят...
Следы скучающих девчат...
У Пашки на душе х...
Чего б мне вычудить такого?
Отдам -ка балайку Пашке,
пусть помнит доброту Наташки.
в нагрузку будет Беня, кот,
Такой летяга-идиот,
С балкона он раз пять свалился,
Повидимому так летать учился.
Теперь он кот не просто так
Герой он , лётчик-космонавт.
простых мышей ему теперь не всучишь,
Он ловит лишь мышей летучих!
И тащит, падла, их в квартиру!
ребятки, я ж боюсь вампиров!
Так что , Пашунь, кота ты забирай,
И дальше нам всем балалай!:wink:

----------


## Данька

а у меня пошли такие рифмы-
цензура не пропустит ни одной:
недавно я застряла в лифте,
лифтёр совсем уж не спешил за мной.

видать,пока я в лифте записала,
я тута пропустила много
*maknata* балалайку*PAN*у отдавала
та шось немає вдячності від нього

четвёртого уеду я на море
и буду аж неделю отдыхать.
и будет всем лифтёрам горе-
кого ж они из лифта будут доставать:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> четвёртого уеду я на море
> и буду аж неделю отдыхать.


 :Ok:   Желаю круто отдохнуть!!!
На море там не утонуть!!!
Мужчинку страстного немного подцепить,
Но замуж за него не выходить!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Данька

благодарю за пожеланье,
мужчин  окольцевать мне не охота,
а то своим я завываньем
за 5 минут уж доведу их до развода
:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> благодарю за пожеланье,
> мужчин окольцевать мне не охота,
> а то своим я завываньем
> за 5 минут уж доведу их до развода


:eek: Уж удивила,  так удивила про вой!!!
Пусть он, а не ты серенады там пой!!!
А ты наслаждайся букетами роз.
Главное, шоб ваще был на Данечку спрос!!!

Так что давай наведи марафет,
Быть лучшей придется из местных "нимфет"!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Нотя

> Так что давай наведи марафет,
> Быть лучшей придется из местных "нимфет


Чтоб мужики, подавились слюною
Глядя на девочку с нашего форума
будь дорогая для них ты чумою
И не достигнуть им кворума. ВООООО.

----------


## Татьянка

> Чтоб мужики, подавились слюною
> Глядя на девочку с нашего форума
> будь дорогая для них ты чумою
> И не достигнуть им кворума. ВООООО.


 :Ok:  :biggrin:  Отлично сказано!!!
А впрочем, как всегда!!!
Никто с красотками и не сравниться,
А местным(южанкам) дамам я желаю удавиться!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Тема упала - 
Надо поднять....
Поэтов позвать,
Чтоб не пропадала
Тема нужная...
Где наша дружная
Стихоплётов компашка????
Люблю вас.... Пашка....

----------


## magicMe

Привет,ребятки!С вами Яна! 
 кидать вам рифмы будет рьяно 
меня в компанию возьмёте? 
хочу я к вам-уже в полёте! :flower:

----------


## bobsan

*magicMe*,
 да, новеньким, всегда мы рады,
отгадывай теперь шарады,
приходит в гости на всегда,
и пропадает в никуда?

----------


## magicMe

О чем ты,bobsan,не пойму
намеки эти ни к чему.

----------


## maknata

> Где наша дружная
> Стихоплётов компашка????


Данька на море, а я на работе,
Танюшки обе где-то бродят,
Вот Сашка обьявился вроде,
И новички смотрю подходят.

----------


## bobsan

> Данька на море, а я на работе,
> Танюшки обе где-то бродят,


все очень просто, все бухают,
всемирный форум отмечают...
да в Переславль подалИсь,
наверняка оторвались...

----------


## LEX

> Данька на море, а я на работе,
> Танюшки обе где-то бродят,
> Вот Сашка обьявился вроде,
> И новички смотрю подходят.


Хоть иногда сюда я захожу
За вами,братци,всё же я слежу.
Всё тут понятно-лето ведь в разгаре
Забыли о стихах-все мысли о загаре
О солнце южном,береге морском.
Оставили все Музу на потом... :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> приходит в гости н*Е* всегда,
> и пропадает в никуда?


Ну, и куда же пропадает?
Неуж то так никто не знает?
Ну чтож, такое тож бывает...
По темкам тут она летает:tongue:  :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюшки обе где-то бродят,


Натута, да я давно уж тута... :Vah:  
А вот другая где Танюта?
Летает где, без парашута? :Ha:  




> все очень просто, все бухают,


Все бухают? Вот те на!
Летом пьянка нам вредна :Aga:  :biggrin: 




> Всё тут понятно-лето ведь в разгаре
> Забыли о стихах-все мысли о загаре
> О солнце южном,береге морском.
> Оставили все Музу на потом...


Вот это точно, это верно:biggrin:  :Ok:  
Сейчас бикини я одену
И лягу снова загорать
Просю сейчас мне ме нешать :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> О чем ты,bobsan,не пойму
> намеки эти ни к чему.


Всё очень просто...
Что б  понять его намёки
Должна ты -
Оглядеться тут немного

Потом научишся 
Всех с полуслова понимать
И будешь тоже ты загадками писать :Ha:

----------


## magicMe

приходит в гости нЕ всегда,
и пропадает в никуда?

Я понимаю-это обо мне?
Или все это снится мне во сне?

----------


## bobsan

*magicMe*,
 не принимайте на свой счёт,
вливайтесь смело в коллектив,
ведь время медленно течет,
здесь будешь, будет позитив!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я понимаю-это обо мне?
> Или все это снится мне во сне?


Не о тебе, я уверяю:biggrin: 
То я, по форуму летаю
Меня поймать ох, нелегко..
Но если кто поймает...
Тот сразу, в миг, расстает... :Ha:  

А ты почаще заходи
Да оставляй свои стихи
Что б видели другие - 
Что б темку не забыли...:wink:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ведь время медленно течет,


С тобою не могу я  согласиться :Ha:  
Хочу на час лишь отлучиться
А время так мгновенно мчиться
Глядишь - уж день другой стучится :Vah:

----------


## magicMe

А вам опять привет от Яны
ребятки,я вас всех люблю!
Пока освоилась -не очень
и пять копеек вставить не могу!

----------


## Татьянка

> А вот другая где Танюта?
> Летает где, без парашута?


:eek: 
ПРиехала и вот я здесь!!!
Я новых посмотрела кучу мест!!!
Мы танцевали, пели песни у костра,
И от всего теперь кружится голова!!!

Такие встречи, жалко не всегда,
Я провела отличных три денька!!!
Чуть водку не научили дядьки пить...:eek: 
Я хряпнув, в микрофон полезла петь... :Aga:  
( Пардон , что не в рифму, но это правда!!! Я не умеющий петь человек, выпив 50 грамм полезла песняка давить на ровне со всеми"Золотыми голосами" форума.... Жють!!! Это всё атмосфера встречи виновата!!!:biggrin: )

----------


## Нотя

> Я хряпнув, в микрофон полезла петь.


нам всем пришлось изрядно попотеть
ведь выпить пять вагонов самогона
заесть тремя ведрами шашлыка
протанцевать все сутки напролет
нитко теперь наверно не смогет.

----------


## maknata

Эх, жисть моя жестянка..
Да ну её в болтото...
У вас была такая пьянка!
А я тут утонула вся в работе(((
Ну всё, теперь торжественно клянусь!
С халтурки каждой деньги отложить,
(Если с такой работой я не зашибусь)
До встречи следущей дожить!

----------


## dAnte

Вот вы все пишите и вам шикарно пишется!
А мне писать уже давным давно не хочется((
И нет желания грузить в стихах и радовать
И мыслей нет о чем-либо нейтральном!
Придется видимо мне гадом быть
И бросить это дело... мне печально(

----------


## maknata

> И бросить это дело..


Бросить это дело? Щас же!
А ну, давай не раскисай!
И депрессняк свой, как заразу
Подальше от себя ты откидай!
Жизнь, точно зебра полосата,
То чёрная, то белая бывает,
И помни, грусть - она пройдёт когда-то,
И ярче солнце в небе засияет!

----------


## PAN

> Придется видимо мне гадом быть
> И бросить это дело... мне печально(


Талант не закапывай,
_________Не перечь судьбе....
Всё равно 
_________закопать не получиться....
Не стоит и мучиться!!!!
(Проверенно.... на себе....:biggrin: )
Так что - давай,
_________Рифмы накрапывай,
Пиво налей
_________В высокий стакан,
Да повеселей!!!
_________Жду реакции... PAN..... :br:

----------


## bobsan

> И мыслей нет о чем-либо нейтральном!
> Придется видимо мне гадом быть


будь гадом сколько хочешь,
да кем угодно будь,
коль по утрам хохочешь,
про горести забудь,

уходишь? До свиданья,
иди и не вернись,
но ты на все  заданья
сначала отпишись.!!!

потом тебя закружит,
потом уж понесет,
девчонка, что не дружит,
"подарок" принесет.

за ней другая, третья,
и больше и сильней,
забудешь лихолетья,
и рифмой бей мощней

----------


## Umka

> ...
> забудешь лихолетья,
> и рифмой бей мощней


Достаю из-за плеча я рифму,
Раззудись плечо, пардон мадам,
Я стихом могучим фортель выкину,
Или просто - рифмой в морду дам.

:biggrin:

----------


## mrwoody

За окном прекрасная погода - 
Дождь идет уже четвертый день...
Мать ее, немецкая природа!
Даже просто поработать, лень.

----------


## Татьянка

> За окном прекрасная погода - 
> Дождь идет уже четвертый день...
> Мать ее, немецкая природа!
> Даже просто поработать, лень.


:eek: Ну...если Вуди записал....
То всё!!! Пипец всему настал.....
Поэты ручки быстро взяли!!!!
И по поэме написали!!! :Aga:  :eek:

----------


## Umka

> Уговорила... Сяду на скамейку....
> Замёрз как цуцык... Дамы, дайте телогрейку!!!!
> Иль отогрейте, между делом
> Стаканчиком вина, а лучше телом....ОЙ .....


Едва вломился - я вже тут,
Привет честной компашке!
Как жисть, всё так же жгут? 
А прицеплюся к Пашке.

В тени гранёного стакана,
Среди горячих дамских тел,
Найду бродягу-хулигана,
Вылазь, браток, я прилетел!

Ты спросишь где я был - изволь,
Тебе без злобы я отвечу,
Меня терзали поперёк и вдоль,
Не обошлося даже без увечий...

Да брат, слегка я измочален,
Но огорчаться, в общем, нет причины,
Когда нас бьют, то мы крепчаем,
Ведь шрамы - украшение мужчины :)

----------


## mrwoody

> Ну...если Вуди записал....
> То всё!!! Пипец всему настал.....
> Поэты ручки быстро взяли!!!!
> И по поэме написали!!!


Пописывал и раньше я стихи,
И песенки пописывал, бывало...
Но пробивало часто на "хихи"
И вот итог - желание пропало...

Была когда-то тема "Буриме"
Там есть былого творчества останки.
Жаль в музыке ни "Бэ" я и ни "Мэ"
Еще раз повторю (для тех, кто в танке) :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Урррраааа! Вернулся блудный нашь медведь!!!!....
Надеюсь, снова будет нам писать и петь.... :Ok:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## Umka

А что, и почему б не спеть?
Вокруг такие дамы и гусары!
Рискнём (а, будь я не медведь), 
Ну, кто со мной на пару?

:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

дуэтом спеть, 
без голоса и слуха,
хочу успеть,
не получить бы в ухо....

----------


## bobsan

> Да брат, слегка я измочален,
> Но огорчаться, в общем, нет причины,
> Когда нас бьют, то мы крепчаем,
> Ведь шрамы - украшение мужчины
> 
> ...двадцатый был законченным мерзавцем,
> а двадцать первый... ЧЁРТ! закончилися пальцы !!! 
> 
> Ты прошёл, сделав мордой кирпич,
> ...


ПОЯВИЛСЯ УМКА
И ЗАВЕЛ НАРОД,
ПРИТАЮСЬ В ПРОУЛКЕ
МИМО НЕ ПРОЙДЕТ...

----------


## Татьянка

> Пописывал и раньше я стихи,
> И песенки пописывал, бывало...
> Но пробивало часто на "хихи"
> И вот итог - желание пропало...
> 
> Была когда-то тема "Буриме"
> Там есть былого творчества останки.
> Жаль в музыке ни "Бэ" я и ни "Мэ"
> Еще раз повторю (для тех, кто в танке)


:biggrin: 

Не знаю, там я не бывала!!!!:rolleyes: 
Так что давай начнем сначала!!!:eek: 
А в музыке и я не"бе" не "ме"... :Aga:  
Ну не дано и не табе и не мене.............:biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> ПОЯВИЛСЯ УМКА
> И ЗАВЕЛ НАРОД,
> ПРИТАЮСЬ В ПРОУЛКЕ
> МИМО НЕ ПРОЙДЕТ...




и не надейся!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Но пробивало часто на "хихи"
> И вот итог - желание пропало...


чтоб желание не пропадало,
надо чаше возбуждать его,
да не как нибудь, не как попало,
сильно! крепко! так чтоб огого!!!

----------


## bobsan

хожу ли я , брожу ли я ,
гуляю я проселками,
а мысли все мои полны,
одними поросёнками.....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну вот, и я на огонёк
Лечу, успеть пытаясь
И что я вижу - спят уж все
Во сне лишь улыбаясь

Ну что же делать, как всегда!
Везде я опоздала... :Fz:  
Команда ТУТ моя была...
Пока я ТАМ летала....:mad: 

Я вам торжественно клянусь :Aga:  
Так впередь не отлучаться
Все дни, и ночи напролёт
Лишь с вами развлекаться... :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

> Я вам торжественно клянусь 
> Так впередь не отлучаться


какие сладкие слова,
но верится с трудом,
от заболит вдруг голова,
то дом стоит вверх дном,
то лекции опять зовут,
то хочется гулять,
наверное не всех тут ждут,
пойду я под кровать.....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> какие сладкие слова,
> но верится с трудом,
> от заболит вдруг голова,
> то дом стоит вверх дном,
> то лекции опять зовут,
> то хочется гулять,
> наверное не всех тут ждут,
> пойду я под кровать.....


Сашуль, ну что ты в самом деле?
Ну быстро дни блин пролетели:frown: :rolleyes: 
Сегодня мы не будем спать - 
Вылазь из под кровати
Сегодня будем мы гулять...
Сейчас, надену платье...

И дом вверх дном я не поставлю
И голову я НЕ болеть заставлю
А ну .... ложись ка на кровать...
Ой!:eek:..ть, куда несёт меня опять? :Vah:  

Не я сказала про кровать...
Я буду паинькой опять... :Aga:  
Тебя не буду соблазнять... :Ha:  
Не то - придётся отвечать:tongue: 

Ну, не бурчи...ЯПОНА-мать...
НЕ даст мне даже погулять...
Ну, что нахмурился опять?
Пойдём гулять!!!!!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> Сегодня мы не будем спать - 
> Вылазь из под кровати
> Сегодня будем мы гулять...
> Сейчас, надену платье...


:eek: 

Ты платье одевать не торопись,
Давай запрёмся в ванне,
И там устроим маленький стриптиз,
На зависть Бобу Сане...

кхе-кхе, Остапа понесло :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ты платье одевать не торопись,
> Давай запрёмся в ванне,
> И там устроим маленький стриптиз,
> На зависть Бобу Сане...


:eek: 
Ё-моё, опять разврат....
Вот,ведь Пашка будет рад!!!:rolleyes: 
Как то тут его раздели....
А совратить и не успели.... :Aga:  :eek:

----------


## Umka

> :eek: 
> Ё-моё, опять разврат....
> Вот,ведь Пашка будет рад!!!:rolleyes: 
> Как то тут его раздели....
> А совратить и не успели.... :eek:



Не успели? Вот так да!  :Vah:  
Долго ль отбивался? :wink: 
Наверстаем, не беда!  :Aga:  
Жаль, что зря старался. :frown:

----------


## Нотя

> Не успели? Вот так да!  
> Долго ль отбивался?  
> Наверстаем, не беда!  
> Жаль, что зря старался.


Мы, старанья оценили!
Он не отбивался,
Просто было много нас,
И он испугался.:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ты платье одевать не торопись,
> Давай запрёмся в ванне,
> И там устроим маленький стриптиз,
> На зависть Бобу Сане...
> 
> кхе-кхе, Остапа понесло


Олежа, ну какая ж тут  досада, 
с тобой стриптиз мы делать опаздали
У входа он уже стоит, давно в засаде
И ждёт, что б я чего нибудь не показала...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

Да кто ж вам братцы помешает,
Стриптизом в ванне заниматься,
Одна другого приглашает,
Того гляди начнут е……….ться

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Одна другого приглашает,


Вот-вот, и к стати...
Много обещает... :Ha:  
А ты, не стой теперь под дверью...
Не то тебя сейчас огрею.......:cool:

----------


## bobsan

Ну, раз пошла такая пьянка,
Не стОит  здесь и нам смущаться,
Ну начинай скорей Татьянка,
Хотя бы просто раздеваться!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну начинай скорей Татьянка,


Татьянок знаю я не мало
Сама всегда была Татьяна..
Ну, не Татьяна  - Tanya
Не будем заострять внимание...

Так, должен ты определиться
Чтоб можно было мне понять...
Какую Таню, обьясни мне
Намерен ты на стрип позвать ... :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

А кто еще есть? Нотя Ну-ка,
Не стой в сторонке, проходи,
Пусть удивится белый умка,
Его ты телом возбуди.

----------


## maknata

Ох, ёпрст, какая кутерьма!
Чуть было всё не пропустила!
Жарища, лето - не зима!
Даёшь стриптиз, ведь это сила!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Едва я всё не пропустил.... :Vah:  
Я падсталом... нет больше сил....:biggrin: 
Хотя готов ещё на "бис"
С Татьяной станцевать.... :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Даёшь стриптиз, ведь это сила!


Натуся, всё ты пропустила...
Я Саню спать уж уложила
Лежит, сопит себе в подушку
А я сбежала до подружки:tongue: 




> Я падсталом... нет больше сил.... 
> Хотя готов ещё на "бис"
> С Татьяной станцевать....


Пашуль, давай ка вылезай
Меня на танец приглашай
С тобой станцую я на "бис"...
Ну Паша, миленький, держись!:biggrin:  :Ha:

----------


## PAN

> Ну Паша, миленький, держись!



Как это сильно прозвучало.... :Vah:  
Уже держусь за что попало!!!.. :Aga:  ....:biggrin: 
Так... Пальцы тихо отпускаю.....
Тебя на танец приглашаю..... :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Как это сильно прозвучало.... 
> Уже держусь за что попало!!!..


"За что попало", не годится :Vah:  
Ложи ты их..(подумаю куда)  а... на ягодицы...
Ой, нет, туда кажись не надо - 
А то получится "ламбада":biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Куда Натуська испарилась?
Она б сейчас мне пригодилась
Пашулю б мы вдвоём раздели
Глядишь - другие б подоспели)))))))

----------


## PAN

Что будем танцевать????
(Ламбаду отклонили,
Хотя забавно было бы сплясать
Такой горячий танец в виртуале...)
Ах да... О Вальсе мы забыли -
С него и надо начинать.....
Ну-с, Таньхен... Вот мы встали....
Рука в руке, глаза в глаза....
И отпускаем тормоза....
Погнали....:biggrin:

----------


## Котёнок Джу

Я вот что то не пойму,
Как и где и что к чему?
Танцы-шманцы-ободранцы
Танцевать я не могу

У меня четыре лапы
И большой пушистый хвост
Эх, на ручки б кто поднял бы
К миске молока б отнёс!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну-с, Таньхен... Вот мы встали....
> Рука в руке, глаза в глаза....
> И отпускаем тормоза....
> Погнали....


Ты что сопишь как паровоз
И нервно взгляд отводишь :Ha:  
Ты Паш, куда меня ведёшь? :Vah:  
Куда меня уводишь? ...kuku 

Не слышишь музыки ты что ль?
Ой! Наступил мне на мозоль...
Ну что ты Паша.. не топчись..
Со мной ты в музыке кружись...

А пируэт ты сделай сам...
Ой, смотрит уж на нас Бобсан...
Так, Паша, руку на плечо...
Ведь мы не делали ничё... :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> У меня четыре лапы
> И большой пушистый хвост


Это кто на танц-площадке
Промурлыкал, и пропал?
Как попал сюда котёнок...
Его никто не затоптал?

В ритме вальса мы кружились
Улетая в облака
Паша, ты видал котёнка?
Не пойму я нифига:redface:  :Vah: 

Поищу его пойду...
Молочка ему налью :Aga:  
Что-то я устала очень..
Спать давно уже хочу...

----------


## maknata

> Куда Натуська испарилась?


Ахха, Танюш, я испарилась..
Чуть было с мужем не побилась..
Ему в "Линейдж", а мне - на форум..
И дочка сзади.. полный кворум!
Иль надо три компьютера купить, 
Иль этот на фик на три части распилить.
Так скоро потеряю я свою сноровку...
Скорей бы муж в командировку!
На целую неделю собираются его отправить!
Тьфу-тьфу в сторонку, тока бы не сглазить!
Эх, цельная неделя - просто благодать!
Никто не будет мне мешать!

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Эх, цельная неделя - просто благодать!
> Никто не будет мне мешать!
> __________________


ура,ура! натуська будет с нами рядом!
и прятаться от мужа  ей совсем не надо!:smile:
мне б хоть чуточку стать на неё похожей
чтоб я была в любой дом вхожей...
чтобы от драйва кружилась голова
и чтоб все праздники мои были на "ура"
вы извините,что корявые стихи
они от сердца шли а не от головы.....

----------


## maknata

> ура,ура!


Тихо, тихо, не кричите!
Мужа вы не разбудите!:wink: 
Жаль, что дата точно неизвестна,
Но скорей бы уже, честно:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Эх, цельная неделя - просто благодать!
> Никто не будет мне мешать!


Сижу, и ржу, слезу смахнула...:biggrin: 
Эх, славно бы ты отдохнула
Коль мужа б  ты куда спихнула
А я б тебе бы подмогнула...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> они от сердца шли а не от головы.....


Ой, что я вижу... новенькая тут...:smile: 
Приветик, мы тебе ужасно рады!
А если будешь часто нам писать...
Получишь тут и ты свою награду.. :Aga:  :wink:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Такс... девочки, где наши, что притихли?
Повеселиться с нами не хотите ли?
Я друга спать тихонько проводила
Закрыла дверь, и к вам сюда вот привалила... :Ha:

----------


## maknata

> вы извините,что корявые стихи
> они от сердца шли а не от головы.....


Ириш, почаще заходи сюда,
Пиши побольше, не стесняйся -
И муза посетит тебя тогда!
А в общем - в стихоплётчиков ряды вливайся! :Aga:  
Мы тоже пишем не всегда красиво,
Кидая рифмы вкривь и вкось:biggrin: 
Спешим - чтоб было быстро и игриво,
Но главное - чтобы от сердца всё лилось!:wink:

----------


## maknata

> Повеселиться с нами не хотите ли?


Танюш, хотим, ишо и как!
Но как назло, слипаются глаза...:eek: 
А завтра ж мне ишо пахать, аки ишак...
Работа, мать её.. ну шо ишо сказать?

----------


## Umka

Привет, привет, опять я здеся!
Сижу в ряду на первом месте,
Куда пойти, кому отдаться?
Я слышал, звали тут на танцы?

:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Привет, привет, опять я здеся!


Раздался крик по нашим весям....
Раз крикнул... и пропал Мишутка....
Или уснул за копмом.... (Шутка....:tongue: )

----------


## Umka

Я не уснул, привет Пашок!
Ещё держуся хахалем,
Пока охотницы в мешок
Не посадили и затр...ли

:smile:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Куда пойти, кому отдаться?
> Я слышал, звали тут на танцы?


 умеешь ли ты танцевать?
иль просто попой хочешь повилять?
нас,девушек,разборчивых не просто обаять....
хотим мы шоу в вашем исполнении увидать!



> Ой, что я вижу... новенькая тут... 
> Приветик, мы тебе ужасно рады!
> А если будешь часто нам писать...
> Получишь тут и ты свою награду..


спасибо,Звездочка,приятны мне твои слова
я ,правда,новенькая,здесь впервые я....
приятно ваше общество .
мне жутко повезло.....
спасибо всем.....
люблю вас всех зело!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Привет, привет, опять я здеся!
> Сижу в ряду на первом месте,


Ты в первом ряде не сиди
А лучше попой поводи
Да разведи всех на стриптиз
То был бы лучший нам сюрприз))

А то - приходишь по утрам
Когда все в сон запали
Простонешь тихо, и бежать
Что б девки не поймали)))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Раздался крик по нашим весям....
> Раз крикнул... и пропал Мишутка....
> Или уснул за копмом.... (Шутка.... )


Вот Паш, и ты тож увидал..
Какой "ведмедь" у нас - коЧмар!!:mad: :biggrin: 
Подразнит только - и в кусты
Все за собой сожгёт мосты...

А в темке то, сидим все, мы
И изнываем от тоски...:frown:  :Aga:  
Эх, братцы, где же наш Бобсан
Вот, он бы нам бы показалkuku

----------


## Нотя

> А в темке то, сидим все, мы
> И изнываем от тоски...  
> Эх, братцы, где же наш Бобсан
> Вот, он бы нам бы показал


Что должен показать на Боб?
я о стекло протру весь лоб.
Мальчишки осень наступает!
тепла мужского не хватает.

Пан, Пашенька шустрее 
Собирай собранье.
Танюшек расцелуй, Наташек обогрей
и за взаимопониманье  :Pivo: 

Угости - ка нам медком
Умка - милый мишка
И тогда растаем мы
на радость всем мальчишкам!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Что должен показать на Боб?
> я о стекло протру весь лоб.


О, Нотя, много может он...
И станцевать, и спеть вдвоём
С Виталей как-то заспевали
Соседи, с балконов поспадали...

Там "рюмка водки на столе"
Цыплёнок там на вертеле
Лишь нас там не было - а жаль
Не умолкала бы рояль




> Танюшек расцелуй, Наташек обогрей


Ой, вот так бы сразу! Это дело!
Но, Паша мнётся так не смело.
Пашуля, нас ты не боись..
За тело (ой, или за дело?) :Ha:   смело ты берись...
kuku 



> Угости - ка нам медком
> Умка - милый мишка
> И тогда растаем мы
> на радость всем мальчишкам!


Аха, медку нам только не хватало - 
Оденет кто-то счас забрало.. :Ha:  
И включит он своё паяло - 
Что б нас тепло его достало... :Vah:

----------


## bobsan

ах что за прелесть этот форум,
сейчас я стану семафором.....
мальчишки двинули в сторонку,
девчонки жмутся втихомолку,
все ждут чего-то не понятно,
бормочут тихо и невнятно,
нет, просто выйти и сказать:
сейчас я все начну снимать....
и тут начнется беспредел,
не натворить бы только дел...
начнет конечно Нотя, ей,
не привыкать она смелей,
тихонько снимет все с себя,
мальчишкам душу теребя,
за ней Макната, ведь она,
проворнее веретена,
так заведет она народ,
что все замрут разинув рот.
и тут конечно же Татьянки,
покажут нам стриптиз селянки,
как прыгнут дружненько на шест,
поставлю на себе я крест….
Ну а за ними Умка, Пан,
Устроят дружный балаган,
Одежду сбросят и вперед,
Водить вкруг Танек хоровод,
Ну а потом что будет, мне.
Не видеть даже в страшном сне,
Такой разврат и беспредел,
Что даже я вдруг захотел,
НЕ ТО, ЧТО ВДРУГ ПОДУМАЛ КТО-ТО,
ВЕДЬ МНЕ НЕЛЬЗЯ Я ЖДУ ЧЕГО-ТО!

----------


## PAN

Ох, Саня.... ну ты безобразник.....
Такой нарисовал нам праздник....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> ВЕДЬ МНЕ НЕЛЬЗЯ Я ЖДУ ЧЕГО-ТО!


О госпадя, чего ж так можно ожидать,
Чтоб весь в томлении горя,
Так заставлять себя страдать,
Боясь чего то как огня,
В кулак затиснув всю природу,
Стоять и пялиться на всех,
Хотеть всего, но пить лишь воду
И не втянуться в виртуальный грех?

----------


## bobsan

*PAN*,
 ну что стоишь, а ну смелей,
снимай штаны и песни пей.
нет, что со мной, ты песни пой,
наш виртуальнейший герой!!

----------


## bobsan

> В кулак затиснув всю природу,


чего я жду, я сам не знаю,
"природу" лишь в руках сжимаю.....

----------


## maknata

Чевой то вдруг похолодало...
Закутаюсь сейчас я в одеяло,
Буду сидеть как будто кокон,
И не оставлю даже окон...
Ну разве только слуховое,
Чтоб слушать виртуального героя:wink: 
Представлю - Пашка без штанов поёт..
Бррр.. меня аж даже дрожь берёт!
Пашуль, не слушай Сашку-баламута,
Ныряй ко мне, тепло так тута!:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> "природу" лишь в руках сжимаю.....


Сжимай, но только не части!:biggrin: 
Коль столько рядом дам - то это уж прости!
А лучше музыку включай,
Кого нибудь на танец приглашай,
Шепнёшь на ушко комплимент,
Потом - не потеряй момент!:wink:

----------


## bobsan

> Пашуль, 
> Ныряй ко мне, тепло так тута!


вы как хотите а я спать,
а вы тут чур не залетать,
под одеялом не шалить,
что бы кравать не проломить!

----------


## maknata

> вы как хотите а я спать,


Ну да, он спать, а как же мы?
Кровать забрал, не попросил взаймы!
И чё нам на полу теперь ютиться?
А ну-ка Санечка, подвинься!:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Сжимай, но только не части! 
> Коль столько рядом дам - то это уж прости!


вы что подумали, как вам не стыдно,
я часть природы жму, кота он мне мурчит,
такое про него сказать, ему обидно,
сейчас простил, в другой раз не простит!

----------


## PAN

Ах вы зас.....:rolleyes: 
А ну на танцы!!!!....:mad: 

А уж потом под одеяло,
Покуда утро не настало..... :Aga:  
......:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Ну да, он спать, а как же мы?
> Кровать забрал, не попросил взаймы!
> И чё нам на полу теперь ютиться?
> А ну-ка Санечка, подвинься



э нет простите, хватит одеяла,
вам на двоих чтоб не замерзнуть и не употеть,
мне одному тут , на кровати места мало,
с соседями такими можно афигеть

----------


## bobsan

> все засранци 
> взяли ранци


в первый раз, 
как в первый класс...

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ой,батюшки,я угораю...:biggrin: 
все тут вповалку спят,танцуют,выпивают
все тут влюбляются и без стыда
стрипиз танцуют  с ночи до утра
ну музыканты,ну народ!
все кто во что горазд
как может так и врёт
я восхищаюсь вами,господа,
виват, вам всем,ура! ура  !ура  !!!!!

----------


## maknata

> я часть природы жму, кота


Кота в кулак?
Ему же больно будет так!
Тут мне ребята, что хотите говорите-
Кота в кулак не уместИте!




> А ну на танцы!!!!....


Пашуль! С тобой хоть на край света!:rolleyes: 
Сейчас зажжём мы в ритме лета!
Хоть осень уж стучится к нам в окно,
Мы будем танцевать, нам всё равно!:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> э нет простите, хватит одеяла,


Никак не хватит, двинься Саш!
Ну ты же добренький, ты рыцарь наш!
Ну неужели ты позволишь даме на полу валяться
После горячего такого танца?
А вдруг возьму и простужусь?
Потом возьму, не долечусь..
Потом возьму от этого умру?
Тебе не стыдно - на кровати одному?:eek:

----------


## maknata

> как может так и врёт


Да что ты! Мы по честному!:biggrin: Мы лишь немного фантазёры!
А для фантазии - у нас огромные просторы!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

:rolleyes: Ехххххххх, ребята, многое вы потеряли....
Такую тусу в Переславле мы видали... :Aga:  
Все отрывались, пели, пили и плясали....:tongue: 
Но, правда,да, Наташ(Нотя) разврату не видали?!!:rolleyes: 
И виртуальность превратилась в жизнь, :Vah:  
Так не хотите в зимней это воплотить?:wink:

----------


## maknata

*Татьянка*,
 Танюш, хотю и я всё повидать...
Но муж не хочеть отпускать:frown: 
Не знаю, как здесь жизнь то повернётся,
Быть может капля сострадания у Юрика найдётся,
Быть может всё таки удастся уболтать...
Ещё расплывчато усё.. а там как знать!
Но всё таки держать нам надо связь,
А может будет и "сюрпрайз?"

----------


## Нотя

> Но муж не хочеть отпускать


Бери его в охапку,
ему мы купим шапку!
Приезжайте вместе,
будет интересней!
Потанцуем все стриптиз
разобьём большой сервиз.
А потом под одеяло,
чтоб у всех и всё стояло!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Тётя Нотя
Ну вы жжоте... :Vah:  
Не смогу усидеть -
Приеду.... посмотреть...:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Не смогу усидеть -
> Приеду.... посмотреть...


:rolleyes: Ты обещаешься, уже давно!!!! :Aga:  
Но, что-то я не вижу всё равно,
Чтобы билеты взял и в поезд сел.
И вместе с нами в бане Ноти окосел!!!!

----------


## PAN

С вами в баню -
Опасное дело....
Боюсь за целостность тела....:biggrin: 
Возмите лучше Саню
Он выглядит смело....

А я лучше на авто
На встречу приеду
И заведу беседу
Про то........:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> А я лучше на авто
> На встречу приеду
> И заведу беседу
> Про то........


:wink: Так про то? Или про это?
Разъясни!!! Я жду ответа!!!:mad: 
А то в баню- послал Саню,
А сам в кусты и "партезаню"!!!:wink: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

С вами готов и про то, и про это....:wink: ....:biggrin: 
Утром, в обед, и всю ночь до рассвета....
И посмеяться, и поболтать.....
Об остальном и не смею мечтать....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> С вами готов и про то, и про это.... .... 
> Утром, в обед, и всю ночь до рассвета....
> И посмеяться, и поболтать.....
> Об остальном и не смею мечтать....


:eek: 

Вот это правильно, поверь,
Зачем "банальным" дружбу портить !!!:wink: 
Уйдем от всех, прикроем дверь,:wink: 
И будем о искусстве спорить!!!:rolleyes:  :Oj:  :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Ох, мать....:eek: 
Тут надо б книжки почитать....:rolleyes: 
Станиславского и Фета...
Чтоб хватило до рассвета
Нам с тобой для спора тем....
"Потрещим" на зависть всем.... :Ok:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ох, мать.... 
> Тут надо б книжки почитать.... 
> Станиславского и Фета...
> Чтоб хватило до рассвета
> Нам с тобой для спора тем....
> "Потрещим" на зависть всем....


:rolleyes:  :Oj:  
Уже боюсь, уже стесняюсь,
В библиотеку удаляюсь....:eek: 
Всех теток ночью подниму,
Но Станиславского найду....:mad: 
Я с института эту прозу не читала, :Tu:  
И не хрена не помню, для начала,
А на последок так скажу,
Зачем нам книжки право не пойму?:eek: 
А то на споры ночи нам не хватит, :Aga:  
Придется занимать отдельные "палати":eek: 
И сплетни разлетяться в миг,:rolleyes: 
Чего там? Кто-то к скважине приник!!!( Вернее приникнет):biggrin:

----------


## PAN

О-о-о-о!!!! Сплетни будут, обещаю!!!!....:biggrin: 
Быть может краски я сгущаю....:rolleyes: 
Но коль поставлена задача -
Меня не сдержат даже Мачо,
Виталич, Нотя, санитары...
Ужель в Рязань я еду даром????
Ну нет, Татьянка... Шоу будет... :Aga:  
Такого форум не забудет...:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> О-о-о-о!!!! Сплетни будут, обещаю!!!!.... 
> Быть может краски я сгущаю.... 
> Но коль поставлена задача -
> Меня не сдержат даже Мачо,
> Виталич, Нотя, санитары...
> Ужель в Рязань я еду даром????
> Ну нет, Татьянка... Шоу будет... 
> Такого форум не забудет...


:eek:  :Vah:  
Всё!!!! Точно пора начинать подготовку!!!
А то до зимы растеряю снаровку!!!:rolleyes: 
Вот только Серега здесь право не к месту!!!:mad: 
Ему надо срочно "надыбать" невесту!!! :Aga:  
А, то вдруг испугается, что убегу,
Работу заброшу, и бизнес в "трубу"!!!:eek: 
Виталич с Натахой, только помогут, :Aga:  
Чтоб я отдохнула в Рязани не плохо!!!:wink: 
Так что ...родной мой, всё "намази"!!!!
В последний момент, смотри, не сбеги!!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Ну, прям всего засмущала .....:biggrin: 
Чтоб я сбежал - то "мази" мало....:tongue: ....:biggrin: 
Держись, Рязань..... Готовлю лыжи....:rolleyes: 
(Надеюсь, и тату увижу... :Blush2:  )......:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну, прям всего засмущала ..... 
> Чтоб я сбежал - то "мази" мало.... .... 
> Держись, Рязань..... Готовлю лыжи.... 
> (Надеюсь, и тату увижу... )......


 :Ok:  :biggrin: 

Вот далась тебе эта татушка,:eek: 
Ну право ребенок, с любимой игрушкой!!!:biggrin: 
Один форумчан так долго страдал,
И радовался долго , когда увидал!!!:rolleyes:  :Oj:  
Но....ты, то сурьезный ,с виду, мужчина!!! :Aga:  
Посмотрим...быть может, откроем "картину"!!!:rolleyes:  :Oj:  (пардон, картинку):biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Но....ты, то сурьезный ,с виду, мужчина!!!


Насколько обманчива эта личина.....:biggrin: 
Ой, насмешила... не помер едва...:rolleyes: 
Хотя, в основном... Ты, пожалуй, права.... :Thank You:

----------


## Татьянка

> Насколько обманчива эта личина..... 
> Ой, насмешила... не помер едва...


:eek:  





> Хотя, в основном... Ты, пожалуй, права....


:wink: 
Конечно, права, а ты сомневался?
Или признаться в этом стеснялся?
Что умница, Танечка, супер девица!!!
Такою не грех, порой и гордиться!!!:rolleyes: ( Какая я скромная!!!):biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Гордюсь я,.. гордюсь нашей суперрр Татьянкой... :Aga:  .....:biggrin: 
И ночью, и утречком... прям спозаранку...
И и днём, и под вечер Татьянкой ГОРДЮСЬ!!!!
Настолько, что встретив её, я напьюсь....
И сделаю вид, что на всех наплевать...
И смело её приглашу... танцевать.... :flower:

----------


## shveik78

ну что за тема! во дела! по ходу все сошли с ума! и рассужают о татушках на татьянкиных (ногах, руках?) не знаем точно мы, но интересно бы узнать!

----------


## PAN

*shveik78*, Не греши!!!!!
В рифму пиши.....
"В листок" иль коряво -
Но чтоб от души....
Захочется славы? -
Так тему создай
Стихов накидай
И друзей созывай....
За дружбу... :br:  Дерзай....:biggrin:

----------


## shveik78

pan, спасибо за совет, понял я, тут спору нет, что немного лохонулся...

----------


## Татьянка

> Гордюсь я,.. гордюсь нашей суперрр Татьянкой... ..... 
> И ночью, и утречком... прям спозаранку...
> И и днём, и под вечер Татьянкой ГОРДЮСЬ!!!!
> Настолько, что встретив её, я напьюсь....
> И сделаю вид, что на всех наплевать...
> И смело её приглашу... танцевать....


:rolleyes: Ой, засмусчали, Павел, вновь меня...
 :Aga:  Готова танцевать, уся твоя!!!
:biggrin: А пить не обязательно, пардон!!!
:eek: Ведь, от хмельного, в голове лишь звон!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> pan, спасибо за совет, понял я, тут спору нет, что немного лохонулся...


:wink: Ничего, научишься, освоишься,
С нами в рифме ты еще поборешься!!! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> А пить не обязательно, пардон!!!
>  Ведь, от хмельного, в голове лишь звон!!!


Уговорила... Согласен на чай....:biggrin: 
Ладно, до завтра.... Я спать... Не скучай.... :flower:

----------


## Татьянка

> Уговорила... Согласен на чай.... 
> Ладно, до завтра.... Я спать... Не скучай....


 :Aga:  Вот и отлично!!! Спокойного сна!!!
Скорей бы настала, что ли зима!!!:rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> pan, спасибо за совет,
>  понял я, тут спору нет,
>  что немного лохонулся,
> ...


вовремя ты брат очнулся!!!

смело в бой откинув шапку, 
рифму надо взять в охапку,
сочинять, писать, смеяться,
Таньке в руки не даваться....

----------


## maknata

> Таньке в руки не даваться


Какой из двух ему не даться?
Которой полностью отдаться?
Ну, слава Богу, про меня ты умолчал,
И мне, тем самым руки развязал!:wink: :biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Скорей бы настала, что ли зима!!!


как вы думаете,зачем Татьянке зима?
да чтоб раздеваться подольше могла!:biggrin: 
шубка и шляпка,чулки и сапожки
да чуточку смеха ,интриги немножко.....
потом .................................................... :Oj:

----------


## shveik78

потом акваланг, ласты и маску; и шашку с бедра для созданья контраста; поставить в углу своего буцефала; (так лошадь зовут, что татьянку катала)...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну а потом что будет, мне.
> Не видеть даже в страшном сне,
> Такой разврат и беспредел,
> Что даже я вдруг захотел,


:eek: :eek: :eek: 
Эт чё тут було, чё тут былооооооо????
И снова всё я пропустилааааа
Ну, шо такЭ! така-то мать!
Мне что, РАЗВРАТУ не видать?:mad:  :Vah:  




> НЕ ТО, ЧТО ВДРУГ ПОДУМАЛ КТО-ТО,
> ВЕДЬ МНЕ НЕЛЬЗЯ Я ЖДУ КОГО-ТО!


Ну вот, дождалсИ наконец
Теперь тебе придёт - конец
Возьму сейчас я в руки плётку
Слегка пройдуся по залётке :Aga:  kuku 

Ну Саш, опять ты зажигаешь...
Народ завёл... ты что, не знаешь?
Теперь Усе хотятЬ стриптизЬ...
Давай, показуй - не студисьkuku :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Какой из двух ему не даться?
> Которой полностью отдаться?


Натусь, и я ж о том пекуся...
Коли б мне знать - дЫк, отдадусЯ :Ha:  
Пока не знаю ток кому...
Сижу, платка мну, бахрому... (типа - застИсняласЯ) :Ha:   :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> так лошадь зовут, что татьянку катала


Меня не катала...
А то б я узнала...
Коняка такая 
Меня не катала... :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> потом ..................................................  ..


А потом уж и лифчик, и стриньги..
Не будет там время уже на интриги...
Ещё, нужно знать нам, в какую погодку...
Не долго ведь так подморозить и попку :Vah:  kuku

----------


## maknata

> Возьму сейчас я в руки плётку
> Слегка пройдуся по залётке


О-о! Пошло уж садо-мазо:redface: 
Вот интересно - это не заразно?:biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Вот интересно - это не заразно?


я думаю,что всё ж таки это заразно
опасно,накладно, смешно и ужасно
и страшно, так страшно, что просто  боюсь
что с вами пообщавшись без трусов окажусь!

----------


## bobsan

Да видимо тема себя исчерпала,
Желающих «ню» осталось так мало,
Давайте-ка лучше о чем-то хорошем,
А че-б не заняться нам пьяным дебошем?

Давайте по рюмочке всем щяс налью,
И песню про водку не громко спою,
Потом понесется веселье, гульба,
Закрутится радостная кутерьма.

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> Давайте-ка лучше о чем-то хорошем,
> А че-б не заняться нам пьяным дебошем?


а мне так казалось,что в дебоше хорошего мало
что можно подискутировать о театре,о драме
о звёздочках,что светят  нам в небесах
о людях хороших  и  о вещих снах....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Давайте


А давайте поговорим про сало
И про Санино забрало -
Оно меня уже достало
Саш, ведь оно так хорошо
В уголке лежало,
И даже никому не мешало
Сними его битте -
Чтоб нам всем светлее стало :Aga:  :rolleyes:

----------


## bobsan

Данке, данке, данке шон,
Извините, я взбешен,
И почищу я забрало,
Чтобы ярче засверкало,
А потом пойду гулять,
Приключений поискать,
Даму сердца я найду,
В чащу леса уведу!

----------


## Нотя

> Даму сердца я найду,
> В чащу леса уведу!


Ну зачем же сразу в чащу
На полянке веселей,
тут светло, совсем не страшно
И вообще пивка налей!




> О-о! Пошло уж садо-мазо 
> Вот интересно - это не заразно?


я думаю, что это мы проверим
на опыте, на встрече, при свечах
когда закрыты будут двери
под дикий блеск в твоих очах.

----------


## Нотя

> Данке, данке, данке шон,
> Извините, я взбешен


Ты чего разволновался
В латах лучше! спору нет
Под забралом улыбайся
Чисти пики, арбалет.

На охоту отправляйся
Мы тебя здесь подождем
Таня, Наточка, Татьянка
Эй, девченки, все путем?

----------


## Виталич

Я случайно к вам зашёл
Почитал... вот так прикол!
Развесёлые базары
Нотя тоже даёт жару!
Пан, Танюха... молодца
Стихотворят без конца
Санчо Панса - мой герой
У меня пузень большой...
Вот Бобсан - он рыцарь тот
С мельницами бой ведёт
Ты меня к себе возьми
Оруженостцем хоть прими
В шлеме кашу я сварю
В налакотник пиво лью
Выпрямим твоё забрало 
Что бы всех не задолбало
Зато будет классный гриль
И опять же - ретро стиль
Копьё - вертел, вилка - нож
Со мной сытно заживёшь
Будешь пить , я буду есть
В день раз пять... а может шесть
Мы Бобсан с тобой вдвоём
Уж порядки наведём
Только где же лихой конь
Что и в воду и в огонь?
Коня фото покажи
Какой масти - расскажи.
А мне хватит ишака
Шэйкер даст в кредит пока
Транспортом нас обеспечь 
И я твой, о чём же речь.
Ладно, думай, а я жду
Свистнешь в личку - я приду
Но прошу: поторопись
Ведь вокруг такая жизнь
ПАНу тоже нелегко
Балалайка - ого го! 
Каждый день на ней бренчать 
Руки будут уставать
Скажет: - Будешь балалай
мой носить? Скажу: - Давай!
На гастроли с ним попрусь 
Балалаить научусь
Баб снимать и водку пить
ВСЁ! ХОЧУ АРТИСТОМ БЫТЬ!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Данке, данке, данке шон,
> Извините, я взбешен,


Битте, битте, битте шён!
Вот, и гнев твой весь прошёл.
Но должна сказать сейчас вам -
Саня, в гневе, ох, страшён....

То рычит он - так пугает
Вдруг, словами закидает..
А потом опять молчит...
Сочинение строчит




> Даму сердца я найду,
> В чащу леса уведу!


Ах, вы в лес - тогда я к морю
Может там кого нарою
На яхте, белой, может быть
Буду по морю с ним плыть

Не топиться же мне с горя
Не сидеть на косогоре..
И не выть мне на луну ...
Всё - на улицу пойду :Ha:

----------


## Densais

Я торчу от вас,ребятки!
Ржу сейчас,аж сводит пятки!
Тема классная!Отпад!
Почитать был очень рад!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я торчу от вас,ребятки!
> Ржу сейчас,аж сводит пятки!
> Тема классная!Отпад!
> Почитать был очень рад!


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  

Ты торчишь? Так то не ново..
К нам попал - торчишь всегда
Лишь бы пятки не сводило - 
Не то будет всем беда

Ты ж потом не сможешь Densais
Тут стриптиз нам показать
Иль на балалайке сбацать
Иль с Танюшками сплясать...

Гостю мы ужасно рады 
Не стесняйся - проходи
Карандаш возьми, бумагу
И стишки нам напиши :Aga:  :biggrin: :wink:

----------


## PAN

> Иль на балалайке сбацать
> Иль с Танюшками сплясать...


Собирайтесь Тани в стайку -
Я настроил балалайку....:biggrin: 
Рыцарь Саша щаз придёт,
По сто грамм нам принесёт...:rolleyes: 
Выпьем, и начнем плясать....
И частушки распевать.... :Yahoo:  .... :Party:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## Виталич

Мля, кто слышал или нет?
Долгожданный где ответ? 
Оруженосцем кто возьмёт?
ПАН молчит и рыцарь... жмот.
Охмуряют девок, блин
А я тут сиди один!
Ну и ладно ну и пусть
Я вот рыцаря дождусь
Если тоже не возьмёт
Рассержусь я, так-то вот! :mad:

----------


## Татьянка

> Мля, кто слышал или нет?
> Долгожданный где ответ? 
> Оруженосцем кто возьмёт?
> ПАН молчит и рыцарь... жмот.
> Охмуряют девок, блин
> А я тут сиди один!
> Ну и ладно ну и пусть
> Я вот рыцаря дождусь
> Если тоже не возьмёт
> Рассержусь я, так-то вот!


 Виталич, ради тебя,
Вышла с другого компа...:wink: 
Кто там не хочет с тобою тусить?:eek: 
Просто, стесняются...открыто шалить!!! :Aga:  
Танюху- Звездочку дождёмси,
И вот тады мы оторвёмси!!!! :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> ПАН молчит


Рядом с тобой трудно быть донкихотом.....:biggrin: 
Только прошу - не считай меня жмотом.... :br:  
Хочешь - возьми балалайку мою,
Дамам сыграй... А я так постою....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

Ну что ж привет оруженосец, 
Тебя  уже давно искал,
Ты  будешь верный меченосец,
Покажем всем кривой оскал.

Бери скорее меч и латы,
Начисть получше щит , копьё,
Не доживешь ты до зарплаты, 
Но это дело не моё.

Ты в путь скорее собирайся,
Пойдем на мельницы воной,
С родными сразу попрощайся,
И не ищи судьбы иной.

Ты сам на это напросился,
Тогда не плачь и не скули,
С родными-то и я простился,
Так что бери копьё, пошли!

----------


## PAN

Я скажу вам по секрету -
В Подмосковье мельниц нету.....
С кем же ты, япона мать,
Там собрался воевать???...:rolleyes: ...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Танюху- Звездочку дождёмси,
> И вот тады мы оторвёмси!!!!


Пришла уже - и что я вижу:eek: 
Войной на мельницы идут:eek: 
Танюх, давай скорей в засаду
Не то - и нам счас поддадут :Aga:   :Vah:  




> Ты в путь скорее собирайся,
> Пойдем на мельницы воной,


Дык нету ж их - давно сгорели
Был ведь у мельника запой :Ha:  




> Я скажу вам по секрету -
> В Подмосковье мельниц нету.....
> С кем же ты, япона мать,
> Там собрался воевать???... ..


Так, так, так, и Паша знает
Признавайси - сам палил?
Может мельник жмот попалсИ
И 100 грамм вам не налил?:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Собирайтесь Тани в стайку -
> Я настроил балалайку....


В стайку мы уже собрались - 
Балалайлку покажи...
Вот я ножкою притопну
И порву те три струны

Петь мы будем под гармошку
Растяни ка ты меха
Счас, дождуся я Татьянку - 
Вдарим тут мы гопака:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Счас, дождуся я Татьянку - 
> Вдарим тут мы гопака


:eek:  Я не умею енто танцевать,
Но и не буду просто так стоять....
Лучше песенку спою,
Про родную сторону....:eek: 
Правда петь я не умею,:frown: 
Но хоть что-то, но "проблею"!!!:rolleyes: 
Если уши вам не жалко, :Aga:  :biggrin: 
Паша, вдарь по балалайке!!!!:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Вдарим тут мы гопака





> Я не умею енто танцевать,


Чтобы вдарить гопака
Надо выпить нам слегка....:wink: 
Тогда и спляшем и споём...
А потом ешё нальём....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Чтобы вдарить гопака
> Надо выпить нам слегка.... 
> Тогда и спляшем и споём...
> А потом ешё нальём....


:eek:  Если выпью я слегка,
То не только гопака,
А ещё и рок-эн-ролл,
Я станцую,встав на стол....:eek:  :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

Чтоб гопак вам тут сплясать
Вот горилка, сала шмат.
В костюмерной щас пошарю..
Вот мужчинам шаровары,
А девчёнкам - плахты, ленты-
Эх, сорвём аплодисменты!

----------


## Виталич

> Так что бери копьё, пошли!


Долго думали, однако
Не хочу я войн и драки
С мельницей чем воевать 
Лучше девушек ласкать
ПАН взял в руки балалайку
Собрались девчата в стайку
Только в руки пиво взял
Тут же я с ним рядом встал
И от удивленья свистнул
ПАН за плечи даму стиснул
Ну дружище, ну жених
Как умело пишет... стих
А девчёнки в расслабон
В небе счёт ведут ворон
Мне б как ПАНу научиться
Стих писать, вдруг пригодится! 
:biggrin:  :Ok:   :Pivo:

----------


## bobsan

> С мельницей чем воевать 
> Лучше девушек ласкать


я так и знал, мой санчо панса,
рванул в кусты и обоср....са.
ну чтож прости пойду один,
я на осле как насреддин.
девченки ведь придут, уйдут,
а мельници не подождут,
их надо срочно разгромить,
и уж потом пивка попить.....

----------


## Виталич

> рванул в кусты и обоср....са.


Ты не рыцарь коль хамишь
С дамами видать не спишь
Ходишь в латах столько лет
Может быть ты импотент? :biggrin: 
Но не буду я хамить
Выпьем пива?  :br:  Бум дружить?  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

Ну что мне делать, братцы, с вами....
Опять сцепились языками....
Тут веселее есть дела - 
*maknata* сала принесла....:wink:

----------


## bobsan

> Ты не рыцарь коль хамишь


прошу прощенья, что вспылил,
в расстроенных я чувствах был!




> Вот Бобсан - он рыцарь тот
> С мельницами бой ведёт
> Ты меня к себе возьми
> Оруженосцем хоть прими


кто же за язык тянул,
я уж с радостью вздохнул,
думал будет мне подмога,
премия и приз от бога.




> Ну что мне делать, братцы, с вами....
> Опять сцепились языками....


ну конечно, я же , брат,
поболтать безмерно рад,
ведь ищу оруженосца,
уже десять лет подряд.

А теперь придется мне,
одному быть на войне,
как когда то Хаокину,
Звезду и Смерть искать себе.

----------


## LEX

*maknata*,-дело говориш
Опять эти "разборы"
Кому копьё,кому осла
Зачем ломать заборы?
Горилку дружно разольём
За дружбу в интернете пьём.
Огурчик,помидорчик,сало
Пол литра будет точно мало!
Кого зашлём потом "гонцом"
Чтоб не пропал он в раз с концом?
Не то ребятки снова в бой
Пойдут на мельницы гурьбой.
Я предлагаю тост за то,
Чтоб сало было и вино
Горилки литра эдак два
Чтоб не болела голова!!

Ну что вы скажите,друзья?

----------


## maknata

*LEX*,

Не знаю, как нам быть с гонцом,
Но если пропадёт с концом,
То не ребята ринут в бой:wink: 
Девчёнки, дружною толпой!:biggrin: 
Зачем гонец нам без конца,
Хоть и с бутылкою винца?:wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Зачем гонец нам без конца,
> Хоть и с бутылкою винца?


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:  
Ноу комент!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## Виталич

> Зачем гонец нам без конца,
> Хоть и с бутылкою винца?


РРРЖЖЖЖУУУУУУУУУУУУ:biggrin:  :Ok:

----------


## Татьянка

*maknata*,
 :Ok:  :biggrin:  Укатала всех!!! Проза попёрла!!! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

Щазз я всех побъю за прозу !!!!...:mad: 

А *MaknatЕ*, вручаю розу.... :flower:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

> Зачем гонец нам без конца,
> Хоть и с бутылкою винца?


Я заглянула с мыслью "почитаю-попишу"...
А тут *maknata* всех с концами рассмешила:biggrin: 
Спасибо ей огромное сказать спешу!!!
Лишь десять слов, а как на смех пробило................

----------


## Alex59

*maknata* молодца
ждет с бутылкою гонца
может с этим-то гонцом
ктонибудь придёт с концом (т.е на долго)

----------


## PAN

> ктонибудь придёт с концом


Много нынче молодцов......
Жаль, что нет средь них гонцов
Подходящих для *maknat*ы....
Что же делать нам, ребята????....
Так и будем без конца
За бутылкою винца
Рассуждать о смысле слов
И наличии.... гонцов....:biggrin:

----------


## Alex59

от-*PAN;*
Рассуждать о смысле слов
И наличии.... гонцов....:biggrin:

Сколько нам не рассуждать...
Сколько нам не потреблять...
Нам давно пора в кровать!  :Viannen 39:  
Что-бы завтро не ложать.. 
Когда будем выступать..
А пото.......м мы будем снова..... :Viannen 19:  
О концах стихи писать.

----------


## maknata

> может с этим-то гонцом
> ктонибудь придёт с концом (т.е на долго)
> __________________


Надолго - эт на сколько? Уточните!
Чтоб не кричала я  потом вам "Помогите!":rolleyes: 




> Нам давно пора в кровать!


Ой, так хотела посидеть, посочинять..
Но очень хочется мне спать..
Пойду и я чичас в кровать
Гонца.. конца.. в конце концов себя искать:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Лишь десять слов, а как на смех пробило.


Аж до Германни 
Тех десять слов хватило -
Как *mak* и *nata*
Сразу тему совратила :Vah:  




> может с этим-то гонцом
> ктонибудь придёт с концом


Караул! Спасите! Боже!
О концах и вы тут тожА! :Vah:  :biggrin: 




> Так и будем без конца
> За бутылкою винца


Ну скажите же на милость!
Шо случилось, шо такэ!
Шо, концы все отвалылысь
Чи зварылысь в молоке? :Vah:  




> А пото.......м мы будем снова..... 
> О концах стихи писать.


Да что тут пИсать, иль писАть
Их надо сообча искать:mad: :biggrin: 




> Гонца.. конца.. в конце концов себя искать


Натуся, поделись со мною - 
Нашла ли ты себе конец?
Вернее.. тьфу... сна и покою
Иль помешал какой гонец?kuku 

Я уже с полчаса падцталом валяюсь)))))))))))

----------


## bobsan

в конце концов, 
среди концов,
найдем конец,
мы на конец.
иль будем мы, искать конци,
как те прыщявые, юнци...?

----------


## maknata

> Натуся, поделись со мною - 
> Нашла ли ты себе конец?


Нашла, но очень крепко спящий...
Пришлось уснуть, не солоно хлебавши:eek: 



> среди концов,
> найдем конец,


Ну ты сказал, а как искать?
На ощупь, память напрягать?
Потрогала - ой, девки, кажется эт мой..
А это кум, лежащий под стеной..
А это.. девки, во дела -
Он вовсе не из нашего села!:biggrin:

----------


## Densais

> :eek:  Если выпью я слегка,
> То не только гопака,
> А ещё и рок-эн-ролл,
> Я станцую,встав на стол....:eek:  :biggrin:


Чтобы брейк изобразить
Сколько надобно испить?

----------


## пятачок

Две бутылки плюс чизкейк
И станцуешь нижний брейк!

Об уроках танцевальных можно много говорить
Все зависит от желанья и здоровья, чтобы пить.
Если комплексов до черта и по жизни не артист
Надо просто выпить чё-то - ты практически солист!

----------


## Alex59

> Надолго - эт на сколько? Уточните!
> Чтоб не кричала я  потом вам "Помогите!":rolleyes:


Надолго !? Может навсегда.
На сколько хватит вам вина.
Вообще-то можно без спиртного
Как пионер всегда готовый.
И еслиб был не долог путь
Помочь..., решил бы вам дерзнуть!  :Laie 43:

----------


## maknata

> Надолго !? Может навсегда.
> На сколько хватит вам вина.


Навсегда? Вот это номер,
Хотя бы муж от ревности не помер:biggrin:

----------


## Alex59

> Навсегда? Вот это номер,
> Хотя бы муж от ревности не помер:biggrin:


От ревности не умерают
От ревности лишь прозревают!  :Viannen 19:

----------


## maknata

> От ревности лишь прозревают!


Тихо! А то чичас прозреет,
По бошке скивиродкою огреет!
Пусть думает, что я уся в трудах,
А не витаю в виртуальных облаках:wink:

----------


## PAN

> Тихо! А то чичас прозреет,
> По бошке скивиродкою огреет!


И тишина.... Видать прозрел.....
Сперва тихонечко подкрался,
На монитор полюбовался,
Смотрел, читал, краснел, зверел.....

На вид был страшен и жесток,
Забегал истово по кругу,
Потом поймал свою супругу
И в спальню Нату уволок...

Вот вам итог... Не льётся кровь
Из-за пристрастья к интернету....
И, как везде по белу свету,
В итоге царствует любовь.....

А мы страницы обновлем,
Нас не загонишь нынче спать....
Но мужа классно.... потрепать
*Мaknat*е дружно пожелаем....
 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:  ......:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Видать прозрел.....


Не, не успел пока,
Собою монитор прикрыла я слегка)))
За пожелания спасибо,
Пойду к нему попристаю, для вида!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> За пожелания спасибо,
> Пойду к нему попристаю, для вида!


Для вида????? Нет уж!!! Ты давай
Серьёзно к мужу приставай.....
Да так, чтоб понял твой орёл
Какое счастье приобрёл,
Женившись на роскошной даме.....
И это... Ната... Между нами....
Ты помни - от тебя народ
Назавтра полный ждёт отчёт....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Ты помни - от тебя народ
> Назавтра полный ждёт отчёт


Аха, отчёт.. тока о чём?
У мужа мысли о другом:frown: 
Едва успела от копьютера я встать,
Как он уселся в свой "Линейдж" играть!:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну Фсё...сплошной пошёл разврат... :Vah:  
Ты погляди ка на ребят!:biggrin: 
Ишь как они развеселились
И спать ещё вы не ложились?:eek: 

Обидно - всё я пропускаю:frown: 
Пока по улице летаю
Пора б и мне послать гонца
Чтобы добраться до конца.... :Ha:  

Сидю одна тут и скучаю
Эх.... пойду, налью себе я чаю...:frown: :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Сидю одна тут и скучаю
> Эх.... пойду, налью себе я чаю


Танюшик! Сильно не скучай,
Тебе едва поможет чай,
От скуки лучше средства нету
Чем поболтать.. по интернету:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> От скуки лучше средства нету
> Чем поболтать.. по интернету


Урааа!!!! Натуся появилась! :Vah:  
И Таня вмиг развеселилась..
Забыла, что она скучала...
Давно с Наташкой не болтала:biggrin: 

Натусь, тебе я очень рада
Ты свет речей моих - отрада
Ты помнишь, как меня учила?
Чтоб рифму я в стихах блюдилаkuku :tongue: 

С тех пор стараюсь я писать..
И рифму ту не забывать...
А ты, в делах вся и в заботах
Иль за концами - на охотах:biggrin: :tongue:

----------


## maknata

> А ты, в делах вся и в заботах
> Иль за концами - на охотах


Одно другому не помеха))
Работа -да, концы -для смеха:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Одно другому не помеха))
> Работа -да, концы -для смеха


И мне работа подвалила
О ней почти уже забыла
Проект мне надобно сдавать...
Эх, век свободы не видать:mad: 

Вот так всегда - :frown: 
Лишь стоит сделать расслабуху - 
Вмиг можешь схлопотать по уху... :Ha:  

Но я Натусь не унываю..
По небосводу я летаю
То бишь - по форуму с тобою
Ой, счас от счастья я завою :Vah:  :tongue:

----------


## Владимир Светлов

> НУ вот, мальчики и девочки!
> Мои дорогие, не пора ли нам возобновить нашу темку в стихах?
> Думаю самое время! Эмоций после переезда у всех полно. А Нашего ПАНа и Умку так и распирает от них:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
> Добро пожаловать! Всем, кто любит рифмоплётить!


http://www.stihi.ru/author.html?vsvetlov :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> http://www.stihi.ru/author.html?vsvetlov


*Автор не найден*
вот что мне написали... по ссылке:frown:

----------


## Alex59

*Звёздочка
Ой, счас от счастья я завою :tongue:*

То как зверь она завоет 
То заплачет как детя
Видно счастье не простое
Или ошибаюсь я !?

Вы девчёнки не грустите
Плакать хочется,..ревите
Но скажу вам по секрету
На весь мир по интернету

Мимо счастья не ходите
Всё от жизни вы берите
Но мужей своих любимых
Ласкай вы не обходите   :Vishenka 05:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Мимо счастья не ходите
> Всё от жизни вы берите
> Но мужей своих любимых
> Ласкай вы не обходит


Кабы я была царица...
Молвила одна девица
Я б на форум МСК
Убежала б - без носка

Кабы я была царица...
Друга молвила девица
Я б в поэзию зашла...
Да гонца б себе нашла (а мож юнца...я не расслышала, с конца)

Был бы муж ... как говорится...
Третья молвила девицЯ
У меня б он не лежал..
Он меня бы ублажал...

Мне шелка его не надо
Жемчуга и проча хрень....
Мне бы мужа - да покруче
Его б любила - ночь и день:biggrin: 

Но, покуда мужа нету
Куралесю я по свету
В интернете я сижу
Да по форуму брожу...

----------


## Владимир Светлов

> *Автор не найден*
> вот что мне написали... по ссылке:frown:


Набираете в яндексе:

Владимир Светлов;

Владимир Светлов на стихи ру;

Владимир Светлов музыкальный хостинг.

Можем и здесь общаться. Сейчас написал вторую часть "Ты мне поверь"

Она: Сама не знаю, чем ты лучше остальных 
Я никого так сильно раньше не любила 
Я просто таяла от нежных ласк твоих 
Мне не забыть, как это было.

Он: Роняет звезды одинокая луна 
Зову тебя, ведь все мы ждем чудес порою
Любовь нахлынула как нежная волна
В дверь позвони, и я открою. 

Она: Как очутился ты опять в моей судьбе
Который раз живу с тобой я в этом мире
Свою любовь я посвящаю лишь тебе
Пою тебе и нежной лире.

Он: Открою сердце - вновь любовь ко мне пришла
Моя судьба теперь лишь связана с тобою
Ты мне единственная в жизни лишь нужна
Теперь мы вместе и нас двое.

ПРИПЕВ: 

Ты мне поверь, ты мне поверь, что в этом мире 
Моя любовь, как пламя, теплится в камине 
И угольки еще горят огнем желанья, 
Как уголки любимых губ 
Ты мне поверь, ты мне поверь, что в этом мире 
Не только снег во сне летает по квартире 
И для тебя в ночи распахивая двери, 
Я в это верю

Обнимаю :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Можем и здесь общаться. Сейчас написал вторую часть "Ты мне поверь"


Спасибо огромное..я уже там всё скачала! Супер!
Тут вообще-то мы в стихах общаемся...а в моей темке со стихами можно и прозой)))))))))

----------


## Alex59

> Мне шелка его не надо
> Жемчуга и проча хрень....
> Мне бы мужа - да покруче
> Его б любила - ночь и день:biggrin:


На словах оно так сладко
Слово "круче" ,боже мой
День и ночь, какие шутки
"Крепким" должен быть родной    :Training1:  

Приезжай ко мне на "вечер"
Каждый месяц провожу
Встречи всякие бывают
Может чем и помогу       :Connie 30:

----------


## PAN

:mad: ......

За прозу выпорю точно!!!!....

А ну, стихи писать!!!! Срочно!!!!...

----------


## PAN

Вот... наш *Alex* - молодец... :Ok:  

А Тане (Звёздочке)....:rolleyes: звездец..... :Ha:  .....:biggrin: 
Если Таня не напишет 
Нам пАемму сей же час -
Много слов она услышит....
Бранных слов... От всех от нас....:biggrin:

----------


## Alex59

> Вот... наш *Alex* - молодец... 
> 
> А Тане (Звёздочке)....:rolleyes: звездец..... .....:biggrin: 
> Если Таня не напишет 
> Нам пАемму сей же час -
> Много слов она услышит....
> Бранных слов... От всех от нас....:biggrin:


Если "шиза" нас обходит
То к другим она приходит
Грубых слов не надо *PAN*
В прозе с ней Светлов Вован       :Likeff Girl:

----------


## PAN

*Alex59*,...


Слова:rolleyes: не вдруг....:wink: 
Как старый друг,
Как брат, спасатель
И воспитатель,
За то, что рифму упускает -
(И наша Таня это знает.... :Aga:  )
Готов я выйти из себя
И выпороть её....:mad:  Любя..... :Oj:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## Alex59

> Готов я выйти из себя
> И выпороть её....:mad:  Любя..... ...:biggrin:



Пороть, прости, её любя....
Зачем вылазить из себя
Ты оставайся лучше в теле
И рифму напиши по теме    :Paladin:  

Она же Женьщина, пойми !
Ей с рифмой счас не попути
Не потерять бы путь назад
Ей в поэтический свой сад   :Queen:

----------


## PAN

Простил уже.... :Aga:  
Не изверг же.....:biggrin:

----------


## Alex59

> Простил уже.... 
> Не изверг же.....:biggrin:


Нам до "Звезды" любезный PAN
Не достучатся в барабан
Она уже умыла руки
И слушает другие звуки   :022:

----------


## PAN

Таня вернётся - верю...
Оставим открытыми двери....
Вернётся - откроет душу....
Вернётся... Я верю в Танюшу.....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Нам до "Звезды" любезный PAN
> Не достучатся в барабан
> Она уже умыла руки
> И слушает другие звуки


Не только руки я умыла
Лицо, и тело, но, без мыла
И не до звуков там мне было
Под душем песенки я "выла" :Ha:  kuku 




> Таня вернётся - верю...
> Оставим открытыми двери....
> Вернётся - откроет душу....
> Вернётся... Я верю в Танюшу.....


Пашуля скажу по секрету - на ушко
Я душу свою положу на подошку
Летала она (душа) всё по свету..
Эх, Паша... уж сладу с ней нету...

Не ймётся ей, и не сидится
С утра б ей до ночи носиться
Проснётся чуть свет, с петухами
И снова займётся делами

Ну вот, снова хвост поднимает
И с форума прочь улетает
Но завтра сказала вернётся
Вплотную стихами займётся... :Aga:  :tongue:

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Звёздочка*,
Скажите, милая,
Зачем Вы ету тётю
Поставили в аватар?
Верните Вашу фотю!!!:biggrin: 

На Звёздочку хотим смотреть, а не на Эшли Симпсон!!!
Быть может, это даже не она...
Но очень уж похожа, извините...
Нам Звёздочка нужна, а не "звезда"!:frown:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Звёздочка,
> Скажите, милая,
> Зачем Вы ету тётю
> Поставили в аватар?
> Верните Вашу фотю!!! 
> 
> На Звёздочку хотим смотреть, а не на Эшли Симпсон!!!
> Быть может, это даже не она...
> Но очень уж похожа, извините...
> Нам Звёздочка нужна, а не "звезда"!


Ах, что вы, что вы говорите!
Увидеть звёздочку хотите!
Что, Эшли Симпсон, не в почёте?
Эт Вы к чему меня ведёте?

Я лишь смешная "бибизянка"
Ну, или "Звёздочка" - Татьянка...
Ав*А*торка всем надоела
Я убрала её за дело....

Вам отказать я не сумею -
Пойду, назад её приклею...kuku :tongue:
Но посмотрю сейчас другую..
Глаза, и губы подрисую...

----------


## bobsan

Вот именно, а я согласен,
Такой закон всегда не гласен,
Свою ты фотку положи ,
И с нами весело дружи.

А то смотрю, на аваторку,
Пойду и выпью щяс касторку,
Чтоб горя этого не видеть,
Да и других чтоб не обидеть.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А то смотрю, на аваторку,
> Пойду и выпью щяс касторку,
> Чтоб горя этого не видеть,
> Да и других чтоб не обидеть.


А сам то, сам то, вот умора :Vah:  
Твоя скажи, где ават*О*ра?
Коль поменяешь ты свою - 
Свою мордашку покажу:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

----------


## bobsan

ну хорошо сама хотела,
одену латы я на тело,
пройдусь кольчугою звеня
запомните еще меня!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> ну хорошо сама хотела,
> одену латы я на тело,
> пройдусь кольчугою звеня
> запомните еще меня!


Я с рыцарями не дружу -
Седьмой дорогой обхожу
Забудешь всё, чего хотела -
Пока увидешь его тело

Давай мне ту, где ты на крыше
Она по духу мне всех биже
На крыше, ох как романтично
И сексуально-эротичноkuku  :Ha:  :cool:

----------


## bobsan

Пошел я кушать все привет,
Я в перерыве на обед,
Мне надо силы подкрепить,
Придется мне на все забить.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Пошел я кушать все привет,
> Я в перерыве на обед,
> Мне надо силы подкрепить,
> Придется мне на все забить.


Давно закончился обед .....
Бобсана в темке нет, и нет....
Но, я не буду унывать - 
Пойду я мальчиков "стрелять" :Ha:   :Ha:   :Ha:

----------


## maknata

> Пойду и выпью щяс касторку,





> Я в перерыве на обед,





> Давно закончился обед .....
> Бобсана в темке нет, и нет....


Коль он питается касторой
Придёт сюда боюсь не скоро:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Коль он питается касторой
> Придёт сюда боюсь не скоро


 :Aga:   :Ok:  

Такие вещи не проходят мимо,
Потом "несёт"- глазам не видно!!!:eek:

----------


## PAN

Рыцаря жаль...
Сидит... Смотрит в даль....
Эх... Тяжела жизнь наша....
Да, Саша???....:rolleyes: .....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

*PAN*,
 :frown: И нет ответа...тишина...
Быть может , что случилось?
Я и журнальчик для WC нашла...:eek: 
Чтоб легче....чтоб не долго...длилось...:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Я и журнальчик для WC нашла...


А что - существует подобный журнал????....:eek: 
Вот, блин.... Не знал..... :Tu:  ................................:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> А что - существует подобный журнал????.... 
> Вот, блин.... Не знал....


:biggrin: Прогресс!!! Всё прёт вперед!!!
И для подобных мест, придуман журнал!
всё для народа, всё только в народ!!!
Шоб к...ал и прессу читал!!!!:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## Deep_Angel

> Прогресс!!! Всё прёт вперед!!!
> И для подобных мест, придуман журнал!
> всё для народа, всё только в народ!!!
> Шоб к...ал и прессу читал!!!!


И что там пишуть в том журнале?
Коль Вы его читали сами...
И сколько стоит, где купить?
Мне просто лень ТерВер учить...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

Прислал  Котенок фото мне,
Теперь компьютер мой в огне,
В нем вирус скачет тут и там,
Скачу я по его следам.
А он пронырливый зараза,
Поймал его уже три раза,
Ну ты подруга удружила,
Такую каку подложила…
Так что друзья предохраняйтесь,
И от заразы защищайтесь!!!!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*bobsan*,
Да? И у меня такое было...
но вирус я не ощутила:confused:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> всё для народа, всё только в народ!!!


Вот-вот! А тот народ, куда идёт???
На порно-сайт? Где вирус ждёт...
Потом пытается поймать...
Да вот никак...японамать.......:cool: 

Эх Саня, лучше б пил касторку
Побольше было б может толку
Не надо б было ставить клизму
Очистка вышла б организму:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

не страшно если порно сайт,
здесь сам ты честно виноват,
а так по дружески трояном наградить,
все тоже если в спину нож всадить

----------


## PAN

Вот так всегда - в порывистом стремлении
Плюём на страхи мы и осложнения....
Чтоб избежать занудного лечения - 
Предохраняйтесь, братцы, при общении... :Ha:  .....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Предохраняйтесь, братцы, при общении...


Друг мой, Касперский, скажи,
Да всю правду доложи-
Изобрёл уже реально
Нам ты презик виртуальный?
Клаву вытерла я хлоркой,
Саша лечится касторкой,
Монитор заклеим скотчем,
Мамку, винт , и корпус впрочем,
В цулюфан, аки в пелёнки,
Мышку окунём в зелёнку...
Шо за жисть, япона мать!
Как из этого вещать?:eek:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Шо за жисть, япона мать!
> Как из этого вещать?


Ой, Натусь, ведь всё как в прорву!
ЗАписалась я к доХт*о*ру
И кажу ему опять....
НАдо что-то предпринять...
Анти-беби-пилен дай мне
Ох, боюсь я залетать...

Посмотрел "непонимучкой"
Почесал за ухом ручкой
Порылся где-то по программкам -
И "Спай Свиипер" прописал

С той поры могу давать (бродить по прогам)
В день так раз по двадцать пять...kuku :biggrin: 
Но, на порно-сайты всё же
Не хочу я набредать:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ого, форум глюкнул...дважды выдал одно сообщение))))

----------


## maknata

> С той поры могу давать 
> В день так раз по двадцать пять


Фигасе! я так не могу....
Видать старею час от часу..
То не могу поднять ногУ,
То не пылаю я такою страстью...:frown: :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> С той поры могу давать 
> В день так раз по двадцать пять...



Вот так знойная фемина,
В голове уже картина,
Очень яркая такая,
Строки я читал алкая….

----------


## PAN

> Строки я читал алкая



Саня... Губы закатай....
Немеция - далёкий край....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Фигасе! я так не могу....
> Видать старею час от часу..
> То не могу поднять ногУ,


Ты много думаешь....Фигасе!!!!!!:biggrin: 
Не надо только их бояться
А просто взять, и им отдаться
И не ног*У*, а н*О*гу
Ой Натусь, ржу сижу - не м*О*гу :Vah:  :tongue: 




> Вот так знойная фемина,
> В голове уже картина,
> Очень яркая такая,
> Строки я читал алкая….


Ну, и где ловить Бобсана
После представления
Иль пошёл искать себе 
На попу приключения?

А потом придёт опять
Будет что-то там искать
Что в компе там шев*О*лится
И никак не ловится :Vah:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну, и где ловить Бобсана
> После представления
> Иль пошёл искать себе 
> На попу приключения?


:biggrin: Этим он не в первый раз,
Очень "радует" всех нас!!!
То на подвиг, то в WC,:eek: 
Где искать его, ваще..... :Aga:  :eek:

----------


## Alex59

Чтоб вирус в *ине* не схватить
С *NortOn*om надо вам дружить
И уверяю вас друзья
Забудете про "лекаря"
 :Sarcastic Blum:  
Если нельзя, но очень хочется ,то можно!  :On The Quiet2:

----------


## bobsan

я не огорчен не разу,
доктор веб словил заразу,
и в компьютер не пустил,
чтобы я не загрустил.
так что лекарь мне не нужен,
всем привет, пошел на ужин....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Чтоб вирус в ине не схватить
> С NortOnom надо вам дружить


Дядя N*o*rtOn старичёк
Комп он ложит на бочёк
Потом сидеть и маяться....
Ничё не получается...

Лучше Свипи (*Spy Sweeper*) не найдёте
Хоть полмира обойдёте
За него стою горой - 
Охраняет комп он мой...:biggrin: :wink:  :Ok:  




> так что лекарь мне не нужен,
> всем привет, пошел на ужин....


Будем ждать мы возвращенья
Для дальнейшего общенья :Ha:

----------


## Candy

буду писать белым стихом( чёто рифмовать не очень получается)  :Tu:  
все привет, кого не знаю!
я здесь появилась только!
интересно очень здесь,
и я рада, что здесь есть!
 :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> все привет, кого не знаю!
> я здесь появилась только!
> интересно очень здесь,
> и я рада, что здесь есть!


заходи, коли не шутишь!
все тебе здесь будут рады!
рифма - дело наживное...
но придётся научиться.....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Цитата:
> Сообщение от Candy 
> все привет, кого не знаю!
> я здесь появилась только!
> интересно очень здесь,
> и я рада, что здесь есть!
> 
> заходи, коли не шутишь!
> все тебе здесь будут рады!
> ...



А когда научишься,
Приходи по взрослому,
Будешь ты как  Звездочка,
С рифмою по жизни

----------


## Candy

> А когда научишься,
> Приходи по взрослому,
> Будешь ты как  Звездочка,
> С рифмою по жизни


с рифмой я чуть-чуть дружу!
хочешь даже докажу?
ведь легко! простым движеньем - 
вот уже стихотворенье!
слово к слову, рифмы ряд!
рифмовать ведь каждый рад!
это класно и прикольно!
их читая, все довольны! :cool:

----------


## Татьянка

> с рифмой я чуть-чуть дружу!
> хочешь даже докажу?
> ведь легко! простым движеньем - 
> вот уже стихотворенье!
> слово к слову, рифмы ряд!
> рифмовать ведь каждый рад!
> это класно и прикольно!
> их читая, все довольны!


 :Ok:  Умница!!! Хвалю подруга!!!
Не испужалась- Сашу- друга!!!
И достойный дан ответ!!!
От Татьянки те привет!!! :flower:

----------


## Candy

> Умница!!! Хвалю подруга!!!
> Не испужалась- Сашу- друга!!!
> И достойный дан ответ!!!
> От Татьянки те привет!!!


 :Vah:   правда? супер! просто клас!
я всего второй здесь раз!
вижу - очень хорошо!
обязательно вернусь ещё!
здесь на форуме живет
дружный радостный народ!
 :Vah:

----------


## Татьянка

> здесь на форуме живет
> дружный радостный народ!


 :Aga:   Наш форум- это наша жизнь!!! :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Саня... Губы закатай....
> Немеция - далёкий край...


Ну ка Паша, наливай
Выпьем за далёкий край
Чтоб немецию приблизить.....
Эххххх,... сыграй мне Паш, сыграй.... :Ha:  





> А когда научишься,
> Приходи по взрослому,
> Будешь ты как  Звездочка,
> С рифмою по жизни


Тааааак... пока летала я вдали
И не светила - чёрт возьми...
Бобсан уж рифму потерял....
А мож уже кому отдал?:eek: 

А ну ка Саша, поднатужся...
Четвёрту строчку пропиши...
Да так, чтоб я развеселилась
И посмеялась от души...:biggrin: 




> с рифмой я чуть-чуть дружу!
> хочешь даже докажу?


Доказала ты прекрасно..
Мы поверили уже
Пожелаю я удачи..
На нелёгкой, на меже... :flower:  :wink:  :Ok:

----------


## PAN

> А ну ка Саша, поднатужся...


:biggrin: .............
Давай, дружок, поднапрягись.....
Но, чур, смотри, не обо.....:cool: ....... :Vah:  ......:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

:Tu:   Тишина в поэтическом царстве...
:eek: Как будто все "ушли на фронт"...
:mad: А ну!!! Давайте, просыпайтесь!!!!
:rolleyes: (Я тихо так бужу народ!!!:eek: ) :Aga:  :biggrin:

----------


## Иринка Бафф

> ну!!! Давайте, просыпайтесь!!!!
>  (Я тихо так бужу народ!!! ) 
> __________________


Танюха,да мы почти не спим
глаза прикрыли и молчим
 и ждём ....когда же Муза посетит 
и вдохновенье подарит....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> когда же Муза посетит 
> и вдохновенье подарит....


Да тут она - меня не видно?:eek: 
Ах, право как это обидно!::biggrin: 
Но я поверь не унываю ....
Сижу, тихонько напеваю.... :Ha:  

И в личку я писать успею...
Коль захочу - я всё сумею:tongue: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*bhbyf*,
Тебе ответ я написала
И коли стих не по душе
Давай тогда начнём сначала
Ну, в общем... ты напишешь мне

А я пойду сейчас на воздух
Не то белугой зареву
Меня всё что-то напрягает...
А что, сама я не пойму...

Ну в общем всем скажу покеда
До вечера мои друзья
И коль в пучине не исчезну
Тут нарисуюсь снова я

----------


## Иринка Бафф

ты наша *Звёздочка*, мерцающая здесь
и дружбу я с тобой лелею..... :Oj:  
 в пучине ты не исчезай
а то я плавать не умею....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> в пучине ты не исчезай
> а то я плавать не умею..


Уговорила - снова тут
И всех как видно прозевала
На солнышке я целый день
Сегодня пролежала

----------


## bobsan

На солнышке лежала, вот
Теперь пришло зимы начало,
И вот стучится новый год,
И вот полгода пробежало,

А счастья не было и нет,
А счастье мимо пролетело,
И я пошлю тебе привет,
Чтоб лето снова заблестело.

----------


## Lord2007

Если я в своей квартире
Сяду на пол, три, четыре...
Кто поможет мне подняться
Чтоб самой не напрягаться?
       * * *
Иииээээх, хорошенький вопрос!
Кто б меня в кровать принес!
Оттянулся я на славу.
В монитор уперся нос!
       * * *

----------


## bobsan

Зачем скажите, 
Залез на крышу,
Но, не острите,
Я  не услышу.

В лучах заката,
Стою  психуя,
В руках лопата,
Заместо ….. 

В лучах заката,
Стою как ёлка,
Зачем лопата?
В руках метелка!

----------


## PAN

> Зачем скажите, 
> Залез на крышу,
> Но, не острите,
> Я не услышу.


Смотрю с высоты:
- Са-а-аня-я-я!!!!! Это ты??????....
Метла нехилая....
Что это было, а?????...

----------


## Umka

Смотрю на Санин аватар,
И не могу принять на веру,
Не то в башке моей угар?
Не то он рвётся в гулливеры? 
:eek: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Смотрю на Санин аватар,
> И не могу принять на веру,
> Не то в башке моей угар?
> Не то он рвётся в гулливеры?



Олег! К чему ты????
Судя по метлы размеру -
По колено он Гуливеру.....
А рвётся, видать, в лилипуты....:biggrin: 

А про угар  - подробней напиши.... :Aga:  
Симптомы? Как до ветру ходишь?
Медведицу до "радости" доводишь?.....:rolleyes: 
Медведь в угаре - это от души..... :Ok:  .....:biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> Олег! К чему ты????
> Судя по метлы размеру -
> По колено он Гуливеру.....
> А рвётся, видать, в лилипуты....:biggrin: 
> 
> А про угар  - подробней напиши.... 
> Симптомы? Как до ветру ходишь?
> Медведицу до "радости" доводишь?.....:rolleyes: 
> Медведь в угаре - это от души..... .....:biggrin:


Смотрю я на тебя, дружище *PAN*,
И не пойму, куснуть или погладить?
Хоть ты неисправимый хулиган,
А всё ж с тобою надо ладить.

До ветру - обращаюсь регулярно,
К нему взываю: "Раз уж ты могуч,
То сделай меня сито,сделай пьяно!"
А он в ответ: "Заткнись, и не канючь!"

:biggrin:

----------


## пятачок

Да, ветер  - лучший психотерапевт,
Но все же с ним на крыше не общайся.
Ведь дунет раз - и вот медведя нет,
И лишь метла осталась на прощанье...

Ну, и вообще, под куст "до ветру" лучше,
(Пока не видит милиционер).
А ветер - дрянь. Гоняет.И не тучи.
Притом подлец,дурак и лицемер.

----------


## bobsan

собрался новенький дуэт, 
здесь двое против ветра,
медведь выводит пируэт,
и не болит уретра!!!

----------


## maknata

Ой, мальчики! Не стойте против ветра!
И дело даж не в том, что заболит уретра,
А в том что брызги полятят...
Оно вам надо, а? Ребят?:wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> На солнышке лежала, вот
> Теперь пришло зимы начало,
> И вот стучится новый год,
> И вот полгода пробежало,


Да пробежало... вот-вот-вот....
И бег его не остановишь
Но, я скажу тебе одно....
Коль это мне сейчас позволишь...

Мы стали старше, и взрослей
Ценить друг-друга научились...
И если очень захотим - 
Придём к тому, к чему стремились...




> А счастья не было и нет,
> А счастье мимо пролетело,
> И я пошлю тебе привет,
> Чтоб лето снова заблестело.


А счастья не было, и нет....
А счастье мимо пролетело..
Оставив в сердце боли след....
Я разве этого хотела?.....

Привет приму из далека
Ладонями его согрею
Пошлю в ответ к тебе гонца

........писать красиво не умею....

 :Ha:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Да, ветер  - лучший психотерапевт,
> Но все же с ним на крыше не общайся.
> Ведь дунет раз - и вот медведя нет,


Когда ты видела медведя, да на крыше?))) :Vah:  
Сидит в своей берлоге, тише мыши :Aga:  
Бобсан залез на крышу, бедолага
Всё потому, что он у нас СКРОМНЯГА :Ha:  

И коль приспичело писать стихотворенье
Полез на крышу - да не есть варенье...
Залез, писать для нас стихотворение....
Что б удивить тут всех своим творением:biggrin: 




> А в том что брызги полятят...
> Оно вам надо, а? Ребят?


Наташ, для них и брызги не помеха...
Держите - счас умру от смеха........ :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:

----------


## Umka

> Наташ, для них и брызги не помеха...
> Держите - счас умру от смеха........


Держу, держу, лети сюда  :Aga:  
Великолепная Звезда, :Vah:

----------


## PAN

> Держу, держу, лети сюда  
> Великолепная Звезда,


Да-а-а... Классный был бы тут дуэт:
Звезда Татьяна - и медведь-поэт..... :Ok:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Держу, держу, лети сюда  
> Великолепная Звезда,


 :Vah:   :Vah:   :Vah:   :Oj:   :flower:  



> Да-а-а... Классный был бы тут дуэт:


Звезда-то тут....
Ведмедя нет........:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Звезда-то тут....
> Ведмедя нет........



А-а-а-а-а!!!!! Обманул медведь девченку!!!!!!... :Vah:  
Позвал, а сам в сторонку!!!!...:biggrin:

----------


## Umka

> А-а-а-а-а!!!!! Обманул медведь девченку!!!!!!... 
> Позвал, а сам в сторонку!!!!...:biggrin:


Кто вам сказал, что я играю в прятки?
И бегаю от Тани без оглядки?
Наоборот - я днём её искаю тут,
А ночью просто все медведи спут! 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*Ой! Как прикольно. всё в стихах,
Все заразились рифмоплётством,
Какой могучий поэтический размах,
Давайте выпьем за занакомство.

Нет, мы знакомы, я на форуме не новичок,
Но эта тема для меня была в подполье,
Вам посвящаю этот пустячок
И приглашаю всех к застолью.*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Кто вам сказал, что я играю в прятки?
> И бегаю от Тани без оглядки?
> Наоборот - я днём её искаю тут,
> А ночью просто все медведи спут!


Искает он меня, искает....
И каждый раз опять теряет
Всё потому - что СОН, дороже Тани...
Ну Фсё.... пойду, пожалуюсь я маме:biggrin: 





> Нет, мы знакомы, я на форуме не новичок,
> Но эта тема для меня была в подполье,


Ой, Лерочка, скажи ка мне дружок...
Тебе светил дорожку светлячок?
Иль звёздочка округу освещала?
Я видела - она по форуму летала... :Aga:  :biggrin: 

Тебя приветствовать спешу 
Цветочек от души дарю  :flower:   :Oj:

----------


## olchik

Случайно к Вам я забрела (на форуме недавно),
Понравилось мне, и смогла я срифмовать (а странно!).
Весело и прикольно тут у Вас живется,
Буду к Вам я заходить, когда совсем неймется.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Весело и прикольно тут у Вас живется,
> Буду к Вам я заходить, когда совсем неймется.


Тебе привет из далека...
Сижу, пишу, дрожит рука... :flower:  
"Неймётся", это не беда...
Тебе бум рады мы всегда:biggrin:  :Ok:  

А с рифмой ты пришла - то круто
Не будет скучно тут кому-то....
Держи ответы наготове :Ha:  
И будь как у себя ты в доме :Aga:   :Ok:

----------


## olchik

> Держи ответы наготове 
> И будь как у себя ты в доме


 Спасибо за прием такой,
 Я в рифмах не сильна рукой,
 Но очень уж мне нравится
 Хоть иногда, хоть просто так,
 Хоть плохо, вот, хотя бы так
 Рифмовкой позабавиться.

----------


## Татьянка

> Спасибо за прием такой,
> Я в рифмах не сильна рукой,
> Но очень уж мне нравится
> Хоть иногда, хоть просто так,
> Хоть плохо, вот, хотя бы так
> Рифмовкой позабавиться.


 :Ok:  :biggrin: 
Очень весело рифмуешь!!!
Нас ты строчкой интригуешь!!!
Появляйся, не стесняйся,
И стихами здесь общайся!!!

----------


## olchik

> Очень весело рифмуешь!!!
> Нас ты строчкой интригуешь!!!
> Появляйся, не стесняйся,
> И стихами здесь общайся!!!


Обязательно явлюсь!
И, конечно, удивлюсь,
Я стихи пишу - ха-ха.
Будет вкусная уха,
Если рыбки наловить
И сварить, а не солить.
Вот такие вот стихи, 
Одно сплошное хи-хи-хи.
Это я с себя смеюсь,
Может с вами поделюь, 
И чуть-чуть вы улыбнетесь,
А потом уж рассмеетесь.

----------


## PAN

Чтобы было нам с ухи
Очень мощное "ХИ-ХИ!!!" -
Надо в оную добавить
(И тогда должно всем "вставить"....)
Не петрушку, не картошку....
Просто конопли немножко.... :Aga:  .....:biggrin:

----------


## olchik

> Просто конопли немножко....


 Конопля-то - хорошо-о-о, можно Че-Нибудь Ишо...

----------


## maknata

С перепугу я проснулась,
Быстро в огород метнулась..
Наркоманы в огороде!!!!!:redface: 
Присмотрелась - свои вроде..:biggrin: 
Вы ребята не шалите-
Лучше с петуха уху варите!
Пусть уж лучше будет борщ -
И наварист и хорош!:wink:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*maknata*,
 У тебя, что в огороде
Грядки мака, конопли?
У тебя по двору ходя
Утки, гуси, петухи?
Можно в гости напроситься
Урожай помочь собрать?
Я не буду топопиться.
Буду приглашения ждать.

----------


## PAN

Девчата и хлопцы!!! Дела свои бросьте!!!
Айда все - к *Мaknatе* в гости!!!!!
Борщём накормит, горилки нальёт,
Стихи прочитает... и песню споёт....:biggrin:

----------


## пятачок

Мaknatа -хозяюшка супер, поверьте.
И целого хряка насадит на вертел!
На стол вам поставит сальцо, холодец...
Поэтому в гости я к ней не ездец.

----------


## maknata

> Поэтому в гости я к ней не ездец.


А то же тогда ко мне в гости ездец?:eek: 
Вот это приехали, просто пипец!:biggrin: 
Ну, щас уже холодно, сыро и слякоть,
А летом буду ждать, ребята! :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Ну, щас уже холодно, сыро и слякоть,
> А летом буду ждать, ребята!


В газетах многих пишут, что отныне
Запрет на вывоз сала в Украине...
Теперь нередко мне ночами снится
Как САЛО отбирают на границе.... :Tu:  ....................:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Теперь нередко мне ночами снится
> Как САЛО отбирают на границе


Поэтому и приглашаю в гости -
Чтоб нарастили сало вы на кости:biggrin: 
Борщи, вареники галушки,
Такое угощенье у хохлушки,
Холодная горилочка под сало-
Глядишь - и худоба пропала!:wink:

----------


## пятачок

Ага, конечно, "худоба пропала"!
А вдруг гостям там станет мало сала?
И нечем закусить на посошок?
Кого б на вертел? Вот он, Пятачок!
Ну нет, увольте.Бог с ней, с худобой.
Побуду лучше я пока  живой.
Иль прокачусь к арабам в Эмират,
Там, кажется, свинюшек не едят...

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Милый, славный Пяточок,
Ты не бойся нас дружок,
Ты ж девчина
Не свинина
Ну пощупают чуток.
Ты не суйся в Эмираты.
Там арабы, как пираты.
Скажет "Дэвушка не съем",
Цап, и в собственный гарем.

----------


## maknata

> А вдруг гостям там станет мало сала?


Не салом единым живут в Украине!:rolleyes: 
Вареники с вишней, клубникой, малиной,
Борщи со сметаной, с чесночком памушкЫ,
Соленья, узвары, ещё галушкЫ!

----------


## пятачок

Блин, чё-то я есть захотела...

Ну, ладно-ладно, все, уговорили.
Как отпуск - я у вас на Украине! :)))

Ну, а к арабам как -нибудь потом.
С каким-нибудь ЗДОРОВЫМ мужиком.
Пускай меня там телоохраняет
И шейхов даже близко не пускает.

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Я не была на Украине лет пятьнадцать
И в скором будущем боюсь мне не прорваться
Поскольку паспорт старый, срок истёк
А в украинскому Посольстве нету "КОРОЧОК"
То есть, что пасторта не выдают
Пока там президента не переизберут.

А будут там опять и подтасовки и майданы,
Так что не скоро собирать мне чемоданы.

----------


## maknata

*Waleria Dubrowskaja*,
 О, ё.. ты что -то новое открыла..
Неужто въезд к нам с разрешения ОВИРА?:eek: 
Тоды уж всё.. пиши "капец"..
Тоды уж полный нам пришёл трандец.. :Tu:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*Как написал поэт и гражданин,
Что вынимал он из своих штанин..
Ну помните большую....паспортиту.
Так вот её мне не дают, скотину.

А посему в плену германском я сижу
И окончанья бардака на Украине жду.
Хочу я к вами на борщ и галушки, 
а мне в ответ одни шиши*.:tongue:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ты не суйся в Эмираты.
> Там арабы, как пираты.
> Скажет "Дэвушка не съем",
> Цап, и в собственный гарем.


Два раза к ним уже летала
Но, вот гарема не видала
А вот арабский мужичок
Не будет лезть на рожачок

Там всё спокойно, и пристойно
И бардака там не видать
Не слышно даже "твою мать"
Такая блин там благодать :Ha:  :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

А шо такое, шо случилось
Лишь только Таня отлучилась
Вмиг разбежались все мальчишки
Девчёнки вслух читают книжки

Куда мальчишки подевались?
Вы мне ещё не отчитались...
Иль как его - не доложили
Натусь, куда их положили?:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Да здесь мы.... :Ha:  
Сидим - ждём зимы.....
О лете скучаем,
С вами болтаем....:tongue: ....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Да здесь мы.... 
> Сидим - ждём зимы.....
> О лете скучаем,
> С вами болтаем.... .


Пашуля, да где ж вы?
Сидите, скучаете...
О лете болтаете...
О главном то,  как всегда забываете...

Сидят девчёнки, глядят в сторонку
Только "мышкой" едва шевелят
Потому, что одни тут остались
И ребята на них не глядят :Tu:  :biggrin:

----------


## PAN

Таня!!! 
Уж не один российский гер
Готов рвануть к тебе в ТриЕр...
Но каждый Бабсан точно знает,
Что Тане надобно учиться...
И лишнего себе не позволяет....
А посему нам Таня только снится..... :flower:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

> Но каждый Бабсан точно знает,


нет не каждый Бобсан знает,
кто и как сейчас страдает,
но одно я точно знаю,
как сейчас один страдаю

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*bobsan*,
Зачем страдать, когда такая осень!
Не надо, БОБСИ-САН тебя мы просим.
Пойди купи бутылочку саке
И с ней под деревом устройся на скамье,
А чтобы настроение было лучше, 
Купи себе большой пакетик суши.

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*Звёздочка*,
 Ты знаешь, я когда на форум захожу,
Я сразу Звёздочку ищу.
И пусть считают, что Звезда не греет
Но умный человек такому не поверит.
Рекомендую, пообщайтесь с нашей ТАНЕЙ,
И вам теплей на сердце станет

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*PAN*,
 Взял в руки балалайку, фрак надел,
Ты так серьёзно мимо камеры глядел.
Нет, не серьёзно, очень вдохновенно...
Фотогеничен ты неимоверно!

----------


## PAN

> Ты так серьёзно мимо камеры глядел.
> Нет, не серьёзно, очень вдохновенно...


Ну что ты...
Это "живое" фото....
Но это тысяча девятьсот
Девяносто третий год.....
Вот....

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Таня!!! 
> Уж не один российский гер
> Готов рвануть к тебе в ТриЕр...


Ой, ой.... сказать хотел ты "Херр"
А получилось скромно "гер"
Даааааа, Паш, далёк он, тот ТриЕр
Не доберётся туда "хер" :Tu:  :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> нет не каждый Бобсан знает,
> кто и как сейчас страдает,
> но одно я точно знаю,
> как сейчас один страдаю


Я прыйшла, тэбэ нэма...
Вновь судьба нас развела
Кто б сумел ответ нам дать
Когда увидимся опять

Я "зараза", то я знаю
От того и пропадаю...
Впечатлительна я очень
Только больше нету мочи

Я не буду обижаться, 
Исчезать и появляться
Буду тихо я сидеть
И на небо лишь глядеть:rolleyes: :biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Зачем страдать, когда такая осень!
> Не надо, БОБСИ-САН тебя мы просим.


А осень ведь и верно "Золотая"
С деревьев листья так красиво облетают
Такой красы давно не замечала
Все эти дни, сидела в парке, и мечтала

Мечты, мечты, на что они похожи......
Ну вот, опять спугнул мечты, прохожий
И пауза давно уж пролетела
А я, мечту свою увидеть так хотела!:frown: :rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ты знаешь, я когда на форум захожу,
> Я сразу Звёздочку ищу.


Ой, Лерочка, моё ты вдохновение!
Тебе спасибо говорю я, за общение! :Oj:  




> И пусть считают, что Звезда не греет
> Но умный человек такому не поверит.


Ещё я за доверие говорю спасибо
И за терпение, (бываю я порой невыносима):frown: :rolleyes:  :Oj:   :flower:  :biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> И за терпение, (бываю я порой невыносима)


Невыносима? Не... такого не бывает!
На форуме об этом каждый знает!
Долой депрессию! Харош хандрить!
Пойдём-ка лучше в парк шалить!:wink: 
Из листьев мы сугробы соберём,
Потом в ту кучу упадём,
Потом мы в прятки поиграем..
Ну неужель мы с вами заскучаем?
Конечно же стЫптЫза уж не будет,
Прохладно, побоимся мы простуды:wink: 
Но осень приглашает нас
На чудный танец, танец- вальс!

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*maknata*,
 Может так?

*Эта осень для нас, как подарок судьбы, 
ну и что, что на юг собрались журавли.
Мы останемся здесь, в этой осени жить,
В вальсе осени вместе с листвою кружить*...

----------


## olchik

И закружит нас осень, листва запоет, 
    Все вокруг засверкает и, вдруг, уснет,
    Все печали пройдут, и останется свет, - 
    Это осень нам дарит в счастье билет...

----------


## PAN

> Все печали пройдут, и останется свет, - 
> Это осень нам дарит в счастье билет...


В Донецке я небыл тысячу лет....:rolleyes: 
От *PAN*а Донецку - огромный привет!!!... :Pivo:  
Я помню - прекрасные дамы в Донецке... :Oj:  
(Однажды завис в тех краях "нипадеццки".... :Aga: ).....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Я помню - прекрасные дамы в Донецке... 
> (Однажды завис в тех краях "нипадеццки


А если б промахнулся ты с Донецком
Километров чуток поменьше 200,
Попал бы в Просяную ты тогда...
Вот тут ты б мог зависнуть навсегда:biggrin:

----------


## olchik

> В Донецке я небыл тысячу лет.... 
> От PANа Донецку - огромный привет!!!... 
> Я помню - прекрасные дамы в Донецке... 
> (Однажды завис в тех краях "нипадеццки"....).....


Для тысячи лет, - хорошо сохранились!:biggrin: 
Так надо ж повторный проделать маршрут! :Aga:  
Девченки - что надо у нас появились! :Ok:  
Донецк - это класс! Вы останетесь тут!:smile:

----------


## PAN

:Oj:   ...............................:biggrin: 

Всё - я спать...
Завтра рано вставать...
Но завтра опять
Буду здесь - сочинять....:biggrin:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

> ...............................:biggrin: 
> 
> Всё - я спать...
> Завтра рано вставать...
> Но завтра опять
> Буду здесь - сочинять....:biggrin:


Наверно муза отвернулась от тебя,
Не появлялся ты на форуме 2 дня
Наверно дел не впроворот,
А может быть наоборот
Всё спишь. Не спи! И к компу поспеши!
Садись, включи его и стих пиши!

----------


## PAN

> Всё спишь. Не спи! И к компу поспеши!
> Садись, включи его и стих пиши!


Простите что не забегал.... :Oj:  
Сижу, пишу..... Дела "послал" .....:biggrin:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Никто не пишет...Где ВЫ люди?
Танюша, Пан.. хочу, я знать.
Вы переехали отсюда?
Скажите, где мне Вас искать?

----------


## bobsan

Все отдыхают в воскресенье,
Не знают что и почему,
Не знают где же их спасенье,
Жизнь принимают как тюрьму,

Ко мне идите здесь спасенье,
Я научу вас в правде жить,
Забросьте к черту опасенья,
Хочу всех водкой напоить!!!

----------


## PAN

> Ко мне идите здесь спасенье,
> Я научу вас в правде жить,
> Забросьте к черту опасенья,
> Хочу всех водкой напоить!!!



Дела бросай!
К *Вobsan*у ступай!!!!
Ах, *Вobsan*, проказник....
Готов устроить нам праздник.....
Ну, Саня, давай....
Наливай..... :Aga:  ......:biggrin:

----------


## Dianochka

Вау а песни вы умеете сочинять??
Если до то можете сочинить песенку!!

----------


## bobsan

мы можем все, вопрос излишний,
здесь все кто пишет и поет
но говорить попробуй рифмой
иначе тема не пойдет

----------


## PAN

> но говорить попробуй рифмой
> иначе тема не пойдет


 :Aga:  .... :Ha:  ......:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вау а песни вы умеете сочинять??
> Если до то можете сочинить песенку!!


Ой, что я вижу! Светлячёк
В обитель нашу залетел
И что-то нежно прошептал
А..., к песне текст он пожелал

Скажи ка нежное создание
О чём та песенка должна
Поведать всем,- твои страдания
Иль радость в песне быть должна?
:biggrin:  :flower:  




> но говорить попробуй рифмой
> иначе тема не пойдет


Вот это да! Ой, что я вижу!
Бобсан законы тут блюдёт
Боюсь - кого-нибудь под вышку
Он ненароком подведёт :Vah:  :biggrin:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Ну наконец-то наступило оживление,
Как говорил наш первый президент, процес пошёл.
Осуществляем мы здесь, девочка, в стихах общение.
А если песню хочешь, ставь пузырь на стол.

----------


## PAN

Чтоб ожила стихов палитра
Потребую не меньше литра....:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Чтоб ожила стихов палитра
> Потребую не меньше литра....


Ой, Паш, не много ль одному?
Давай, я тоже помогу....
Я буду пить - а ты писать,
Ой, всё перепутала опять...

Ты будешь пить, а я писать
А Лера на столе плясать...
Наташку мы пошлём в ларёк - 
Пускай прикупит пузырёк...

Татьянка будет за Диджея
Была чтоб свежая идея
Нужна ещё нам подтанцовка
Бобсан придёт перед концовкой

Ведь если сразу он вольётся
Всё вновь стриптизом обернётся
В конце, мы будем все готовы - 
И "танцы" эти нам не новы...:biggrin:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Литрухи нет, но есть графинчик.
Ну, наливай, раз ты зачинщик.

----------


## olchik

Ой, как я вовремя зашла,
   Здесь начинается веселье!!!
   Графинчик... Рюмочка пошла!
   Вы мне подняли настроенье!
       Спасибо, добрые друзья,
       Безумно рада встрече я!

            А это - вам, чтоб не грустили,
            Сюда почаще заходили!!!

 :Vishenka 34:   :Vishenka 12:   :Vishenka 06:

----------


## bobsan

> Нужна ещё нам подтанцовка
> Бобсан придёт перед концовкой


ну вот похоже и концовка,
кажись нужна вам подтанцовка?
нет не дождетесь, нука спать!
сейчас я постелю кравать...
накрою тихо одеялом,
никто не будет нынче вялым

----------


## PAN

Напомню притчу, в коей брат Самсон порвал льву-брату рот.....
Года идут.... Пред нами брат Бобсан... и *Рома Кот*.....

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

> ну вот похоже и концовка,
> кажись нужна вам подтанцовка?
> нет не дождетесь, нука спать!
> сейчас я постелю кравать...
> накрою тихо одеялом,
> никто не будет нынче вялым



Что за намёки на кровать,
 Ну выпили... И сразу спать?
А по душам потолковать,
А под шансон потанцевать,
И перемыть потом посуду....
НЕТ! Спать сегодня я не буду!!!!

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*Рома Кот*,
 В данном случае, я не буду рифмовать и смешить.
Я в полне серьёзно прошу тебя изменить свой стиль общения, не засорять замечательную поэтическую тему матом и грязью!

----------


## bobsan

котёнка в жизни не обижу,
дам кити-кета, обниму.
но если хама вдруг увижу,
ему я что-то оторву.
и после этого как знать,
коту не будет что лизать.....

нарваться хочешь, а я рад,
надену латы, пойдем в сад...


[IMG]http://*********ru/107780.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

*bobsan*,

Бобсан, ты рыцать наш.
Ты наш защитник!
Я знаю, если даже хищник
Придёт в наш дом
Отпор ты даш!!!!!


А что-то звёздочка давно не залетала
Она бы этому коту сказала...
Танюша поскорей приди
И тут порядок наведи!

Ну а коту за грязь и мат
Грозит холодный каземат!

----------


## maknata

Ну сколько говорила вам, друзья:
Так  много валерьянки пить котам НИЗЗЯ!
Не то борзометр включают,
И по собачьи сразу лают!:biggrin: 



> надену латы, пойдем в сад...


Ну да, когда оденешь эти латы
То не страшны кошачьи лапы.
Ещё б тебе бируши в уши,
Чтоб не изранить поэтическую душу:wink:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Это как стелить кровать7
> Нехрен мозги всем е...


Попрошу не рифмовать
Те слова, что с буквой "ать"
Не то - расставлю котоловку
Не нужно "какать" на кровать:mad: 




> А я Бобсана не боюсь
> Чуть что - я быстренько с....усь!


И тут на "усь", ну что за кот!
Ну, попадёшь ты в переплёт
Тебе я уши оторву...
Иль в пасть, закину, просто, Льву:mad: 




> А что-то звёздочка давно не залетала
> Она бы этому коту сказала...
> Танюша поскорей приди
> И тут порядок наведи!


Ну, что случилось, где беда?
Всего-то день я не была
А тут вдруг вот такое чудо
Котёнок вышел погулять

Он возомнил себя "громилой"
"Смотрите мол, какой крутой"
Не знает он пока, что напрочь
Проститься может с головой:rolleyes: 





> Ну сколько говорила вам, друзья:
> Так  много валерьянки пить котам НИЗЗЯ!
> Не то борзометр включают,
> И по собачьи сразу лают!


Ай Моська! Знать она сильна
Что лает на Слона!!!:biggrin:  :Ha:  

Мораль сей сказки такова - 
Коль хочешь кот стих*о*м  сразиться
Придётся языку учиться
Не нужно в темке материться!:smile:

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

Ну вот и распугали всех котов,
Я даже с подписи своей кота убрала.
У РЫЖЕГО КОТЁНКА БОЛЬШЕ НЕТУ СЛОВ.
Ему Татьянка наша всё растолковала.

----------


## bobsan

Ну вот, обидели кота,
Мы весело и мило так болтали,
И снова наступила пустота,
А мы друзьями так еще не стали….

----------


## Татьянка

:Oj:  
О, здравствуй, мой родимый уголок!!!
Я снова здесь, я снова с вами!!!
Дорогам пусть моим не вышел срок, :Aga:  
Вернулась не на долго, чтоб раскинуться словами!!!:wink: 

Где только не была за эти дни....
В Балашихе, Москве, Твери тусила!!!:rolleyes:  :Oj:  
Но загибалась, от тоски, родные вы мои,
Наш уголок- немыслимая сила!!!! :Ha:   :Oj:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> О, здравствуй, мой родимый уголок!!!
> Я снова здесь, я снова с вами!!!


А мы то рады как тебе
Всё и не передать словами!!!!!!!!! :Oj:   :flower:  




> Где только не была за эти дни....
> В Балашихе, Москве, Твери тусила!!!  
> Но загибалась, от тоски, родные вы мои,
> Наш уголок- немыслимая сила!!!!


Возьми меня Танюш с собой
Порою так невыносимо
Что в голове тупая боль - 
Губ*у*, до крови закусила :Tu:  

Ах, как достало всё меня!
Глаза закрыть, и испариться
Но, не дано мне птицей быть
Придётся с этим мне смириться :Tu:

----------


## Татьянка

> Возьми меня Танюш с собой
> Порою так невыносимо
> Что в голове тупая боль - 
> Губу, до крови закусила 
> 
> Ах, как достало всё меня!
> Глаза закрыть, и испариться
> Но, не дано мне птицей быть
> Придётся с этим мне смириться


:wink:Поехали!!! Ребята будут только рады!!!!
 :Vah:  Ты станешь долгожданнаю отрадой!!!
:biggrin: Эх, славно, потусим в столице!!!!
:tongue: Гораздо лучше, чем у вас там за границей!!!

:cool: Да и вваще, мне этот пессимизм....
 :Ha:  Пора покласть на чей-то кретинизм....
 :Oj:   Твоей принц ещё пока в дороге,
 :Vah:  А счастье, точно "жмется" на пороге....

(А теперь простите без рифмы, Танька, поверь мне, старой перешнице, не ждала и не искала..... А теперь есть ВСЁ, что нужно для счастья....или почти всё..... просто то, чего не хватает, мы построим вместе!!!!! :Aga:   :Oj:   Чего и тебе желаю!!!!! Вера!!!!  И  всё....)

----------


## bobsan

> поверь мне, старой перешнице,



Давно не видел я такой старушки,
Которая так счастлива была,
И эта вот веселая зверушка,
Волчицею недавно ведь была.

----------


## Татьянка

> Давно не видел я такой старушки,
> Которая так счастлива была,
> И эта вот веселая зверушка,
> Волчицею недавно ведь была.


:wink: Я ей была! Я ею и останусь!!!
:rolleyes: Такая уж натура, каюсь...
kuku Оскал зубов свой только уберу....
 :Oj:  Я не кусаю тех, кого люблю!!!!

----------


## PAN

> Оскал зубов свой только уберу....
>  Я не кусаю тех, кого люблю!!!!


И правильно, Танечка... радость ты наша.... :flower:  
Не будут искусаны Саша и Паша....:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

> И правильно, Танечка... радость ты наша.... 
> Не будут искусаны Саша и Паша....:biggrin:


На милость надеется ваш друг - Антон!
Авось не искусанным будет и он!:rolleyes: 

Ведь не "волчица" страшна и не зубы!
Куда не приятней "шакалы", в натуре!

Пусть Таня - "волчица", но всё же - милаша!
Соврать не дадут мне: ни Паша, ни Саша!

Добавлю я вот что: её прибаутки,
Мне больше по сердцу, чем острые зубки!

----------


## Композитор

Ребята, приветствую! Будем знакомы
Я - композитор, мне тоже знакомо
Царство ритмично построеных строчек,
В музыке - паузы лишь вместо точек.
Очень приятно, что встретилась с вами
Очень надеюсь - станем друзьями!:smile:

----------


## Татьянка

*PAN*,
*Anton*,
 :rolleyes: Ну, вы меня ,мальчишки, просто засмущали,
 :Oj:  Я вас люблю, сказала всё в начале!!!!
 :Aga:  Всех лаской, нежностью и поцелуем одарю,
 :Oj:  "Волчица" -счастлива!!! Судьбу благодарю!!!




> Ребята, приветствую! Будем знакомы
> Я - композитор, мне тоже знакомо
> Царство ритмично построеных строчек,
> В музыке - паузы лишь вместо точек.
> Очень приятно, что встретилась с вами
> Очень надеюсь - станем друзьями!


 :flower:   Приветствую, Вас композитор-поэт!!!
Представьтесь скорее, сколько Вам лет.:wink:

----------


## Композитор

[QUOTE=
 :flower:   Приветствую, Вас композитор-поэт!!!
Представьтесь скорее, сколько Вам лет.:wink:[/QUOTE]
Разочарую Вас видно, Татьяна
Ваш композитор - юная* дама*

----------


## Татьянка

> Разочарую Вас видно, Татьяна
> Ваш композитор - юная дама


 :Ok:  Отлично!!!! Это очень хорошо!!!
 :flower:  А как зовут, скажи ,ещё....
И сколько лет прекрасному созданью,
Не обижайся, на зануду тётю Таню!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

Мне кажется - "Лида", гостью зовут.
И юна ещё - 27 не дают!

----------


## Композитор

Мне 29, мало? много?
Не знаю...Не судите строго
мое уменье рифмовать.
Мне много предстоит узнать
в надеюсь, долгой и счастливой
моей судьбе. Но отвлеклась и без ответа
оставила в своих куплетах
вопросы Ваши. Что ж, пора
узнать Вам имя автора
(Чтоб не сидели до утра)
Томитесь, Таня? Вот и я
К услугам вашим - Лидия

----------


## Татьянка

> Мне кажется - "Лида", гостью зовут.
> И юна ещё - 27 не дают!


 :flower:   :flower:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

Привет большой всем тем, кто здесь обосновался
Тут ангелочек бедный изморился, нарешался...
Пусть неученье свет, а свет-ученье...
Но кто послал мне математику-мученье???

----------


## Композитор

*Anton*, мы знакомы?
Вот это сюрприз!
За верный прогноз полагается приз!!!! :Pivo:

----------


## Anton

Прекрасный возраст, что сказать!
Мы будем вместе возрастать
В познаниях музыки и лиры!
Люди дороже, чем сапфиры!
Приятно, что здесь новый люд!
От форумчан, Лиде салют!
С любовью Вас тут принимаем
И взлёта в творчестве желаем!
Пусть не оставит муза Вас
Ни на секунду, ни на час!

----------


## Композитор

> Прекрасный возраст, что сказать!
> Мы будем вместе возрастать
> В познаниях музыки и лиры!
> Люди дороже, чем сапфиры!
> Приятно, что здесь новый люд!
> От форумчан, Лиде салют!
> С любовью Вас тут принимаем
> И взлёта в творчестве желаем!
> Пусть не оставит муза Вас
> Ни на секунду, ни на час!


 Спасибо, не сказать словами
Как мне приятно рядом с вами!

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*, мы знакомы?
> Вот это сюрприз!
> За верный прогноз полагается приз!!!!


Спасибо, за пиво и мой прогноз!
Ваш е-Мэйл адрес не водит за нос!

----------


## Композитор

Ах, зо, как сказали бы в славной Германии
Все-таки Вы настоящий Катанио!

----------


## Anton

> Привет большой всем тем, кто здесь обосновался
> Тут ангелочек бедный изморился, нарешался...
> Пусть неученье свет, а свет-ученье...
> Но кто послал мне математику-мученье???


И ангелочек милый тут!
Тебя всегда здесь, Катя ждут!
Ведь не секрет, что свет - ученье,
Хоть математика - мученье!

Но ты, мой ангел - тоже свет!
Милей тебя на свете нет!

----------


## Композитор

*Deep_Angel*, давайте и с Вами дружить!
Нам Вас не хватает! :smile: Как весело жить!!!!
Мне б кто-то сказал, что я на ночь глядя
Буду в стихах писать - до упаду
В жизнь не поверила б...
Но... Это жизнь
Так что? Будете с нами дружить?

----------


## Anton

Что ж ангелочек, не медли с ответом!
Мы тебя ждём, а летаешь где-то!

----------


## Anton

> Ах, зо, как сказали бы в славной Германии
> Все-таки Вы настоящий Катанио!


За комплимент Вам спасибо, Лидия!
Такой стиха стиль не найдёшь и в Севильи!
Вы преуспели - я очень рад!
Добро пожаловать в наш Форум-Град!

----------


## Композитор

Ребята, спасибо за настроенье!
Но... Время - двенадцать, пора без сомненья
Ложиться в кровать - завтра рано вставать
Всем до свидания и не хворать!!!!

----------


## Anton

> Ребята, спасибо за настроенье!
> Но... Время - двенадцать, пора без сомненья
> Ложиться в кровать - завтра рано вставать
> Всем до свидания и не хворать!!!!


Что ж, до свидания! Знакомство приятно!
Завтра работать Вам? Это понятно! 
Счастья, здоровья, успехов, удачи!
И чаще - смейтесь! Пореже - плачьте!

----------


## Deep_Angel

*Anton*,
Летаю в математике, хоть мне уже так тошно...
В мозгу уже квадратики, решаю я дотошно... 
Еще иксы и игреки, и цифры всяко-разные...
До боли доставучие, до ужаса заразные:biggrin:

----------


## Anton

> *Anton*,
> Летаю в математике, хоть мне уже так тошно...
> В мозгу уже квадратики, решаю я дотошно... 
> Еще иксы и игреки, и цифры всяко-разные...
> До боли доставучие, до ужаса заразные:biggrin:


Ах, ангел мой без тебя я скучаю,
Хоть регулярно письмом отвечаю!
И как то завидно иксам в квадрате,
Что ты с ними чаще, чем со мной в чате!:rolleyes:

----------


## Deep_Angel

да эти иксы ну совсем офигели
они и тебе, и мне надоели
но надо мне с ними такими сражаться
чтоб с буквочкой зю мне в зачетке остаться :Aga:

----------


## Anton

Конечно я знаю, тебе это - важно!
Сам за диплом свой боролся однажды!
Права 100% ты, мой ангелочек!
Пусть мне остаются: "иксы" этих строчек!

----------


## Deep_Angel

Оставлю для тебя все буквы икс,
Ты их прочтешь, услышишь кис-кис-кис...
И ты сегодня что-нибудь мне подари
Такое же чудесное, как котики твои
:smile:

----------


## Anton

Ах, ангелочек! Был вечер хорош!
Могу помурлыкать, коль ты так хошь!:biggrin: 
Лучшее что-то прочтешь в своей личке,
Есть для тебя всегда строчка в наличке! :Aga:

----------


## bobsan

Ишь разошлись, 
Гляди войдет в привычку,
Ну за руки взялись,
И быстро-быстро  в личку.

----------


## Anton

Привет bobsan! Ну, как дела!
Куда тебя несёт метла?:smile: 
Ты ею сильно не маши!
Знай, ангелы пишут в тиши!

А то - метлою размахался
И на весь топик раскричался! :Aga:  
Не видишь? Ангела я жду!
Она знает мою нужду!:rolleyes: 

Для Кати, песню написал,
А ты тут, как "дикарь" кричал! :Vah:  
Вдруг ангел мой не явится?
Как мне с проблемой справиться? :Tu:

----------


## bobsan

С проблемой справиться не сложно,
Щяс расскажу как это можно,
Завеешь тихонько в нумера,
И там сидишь с ней до утра,
Ну чем заняться точно знаешь,
Ты время вряд ли потеряешь,
Так не смущайся и не хнычь,
А ну кА действуй старый хрыч!!!

----------


## Композитор

Мальчишек, видно "понесло"
И нет девчонок, как назло
Утихомирить, ободрить
Обнять, немного "пожурить"
Чтоб стали мальчики добрей
И исправлялись поскорей!:smile:

----------


## Anton

С тобой всё ясно, милый друг!:biggrin: 
Ты - сразу к делу? Ну и "жук"!:rolleyes: 
С тобой всю рифму растеряешь
И ангелов перепугаешь! :Aga:  

Нет, нет bobsan! Пойду я спать! :Aga:  
Хочу ещё тебе сказать,
Хоть парень ты и неплохой, :Ok:  
Но думать надо головой!:tongue:

----------


## Anton

> Мальчишек, видно "понесло"
> И нет девчонок, как назло
> Утихомирить, ободрить
> Обнять, немного "пожурить"
> Чтоб стали мальчики добрей
> И исправлялись поскорей!:smile:


О, Лида здравствуй! Как делишки?
Как поживает муж, детишки?
Я парню дать понять хочу,
Что... впрочем ладно... промолчу...

----------


## Композитор

Привет, Антон! Спасибо - классно
Ты на посту - и не напрасно
Твой ангел прилетит - ты жди
И никуда не уходи!

----------


## Anton

> Привет, Антон! Спасибо - классно
> Ты на посту - и не напрасно
> Твой ангел прилетит - ты жди
> И никуда не уходи!


Я жду, но что-то не летит...
Мне сердце новый стих твердит.
Уже слипаются глаза...
И от компьютера - слеза.

Может и правда подождать,
Чем на кровати зря лежать?
Ну ладно подожду чуть-чуть,
Да как бы время протянуть?

----------


## Композитор

Антон, все будет хорошо
А если сон к тебе пришел, 
души коснулись два крыла-
Закрой глаза - она пришла!

----------


## Anton

Я слушал песенки твои!
Они прикольные такие!
Наверно детям до зари
Читаешь сказки ты смешные?

А может песенки поёшь
В тиши ночной, когда все спят?
А может ангела зовёшь,
Чтобы хранил твоих ребят?

----------


## Композитор

Да, время - просто ураган
Темнеет что-то нотный стан
Уже слипаются глаза
И где-то поезд на вокзал
Приходит, остановлен бег
Но 5 минут и вновь разбег
И снова мчатся в города
Машины, "бусы", поезда
Так и твоей удачи стук
Тебя разбудит, жди, мой друг!

Пора и мне, наверно, спать
Антон, тебе - не унывать!:smile:

----------


## Anton

> Антон, все будет хорошо
> А если сон к тебе пришел, 
> души коснулись два крыла-
> Закрой глаза - она пришла!


Не сплю. Пока сижу в дозоре,
Словно кот чёрный на заборе.
Пускай присниться мне она,
Когда поднимется луна!

----------


## Anton

> Да, время - просто ураган
> Темнеет что-то нотный стан
> Уже слипаются глаза
> И где-то поезд на вокзал
> Приходит, остановлен бег
> Но 5 минут и вновь разбег
> И снова мчатся в города
> Машины, "бусы", поезда
> Так и твоей удачи стук
> ...


Нет Лида! Я не унываю!
Я просто жду, не забываю!
Тебе желаю: "Gute Nacht",
Завтра, удачи на местах!

Семье - здоровья, денег, счастья,
Чтобы не знали вы несчастья!
И пусть детишек хранит Бог,
Чтобы никто не занемог!

----------


## Композитор

> Я слушал песенки твои!
> Они прикольные такие!
> Наверно детям до зари
> Читаешь сказки ты смешные?
> 
> А может песенки поёшь
> В тиши ночной, когда все спят?
> А может ангела зовёшь,
> Чтобы хранил твоих ребят?


Спасибо, :smile: просто от души
Хочу, чтоб знали малыши
Что есть добро, оно везде!
На суше, в воздухе, в воде!
Хочу чтоб сын (ему лишь год,
но по секундам он растет)
не знал печаль, не ведал ложь
И чтоб на папу был похож!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну вот и я - не запылилась
Как полагатца - обьявилась

Я всё спокойно прочитала
Что вы писали без меня
Отвечу новеньким сейчас я
Ну, здрасти! Таня - это я

Не композитор - не поэт я
Но с рифмой всё таки дружу
Коль не сбежите вы отсюда
Наглядно это докажу...

А тем, кого люблю и знаю -
Вам шлю свой пламенный привет
И если нет меня - я с вами
Душе моей покоя нет

*Танюшке* я шепну на ушко
"Спасибо солнце за совет.
И я их тоже не искала, - 
Чтоб их искать, желанья нет.

Пускай себе живут спокойно
И не боятся чар моих
А тот, который мой - он знает
Мы рай, построим для двоих"

Ну, вроде всем я отписалась - 
Пойду по форуму гулять
Проверю всех, всё ли в порядке
Потом, пойду тихонько спать.
 :Aga:  :rolleyes:  :Oj:   :flower:

----------


## Deep_Angel

На зло интернета вчера вдруг не стало:frown: 
Пока я Антону ответ сочиняла...
Потом до него не дошло смс...:frown: 
Пойду покусаю дурной МТС! :Jopa:  :eek:

----------


## PAN

Что, почему - вот дилема....
Общения падает тема....

Не в силах стерпеть крамолу
Поднимаю её с полу....

Ну ка, стихоплётные братцы!
Хорошь по углам трепаться!!!

Все собирайтесь в кучу!!!
Устроим славную бучу.... :Ha:

----------


## Нотя

> Ну ка, стихоплётные братцы!
> Хорошь по углам трепаться!!!
> 
> Все собирайтесь в кучу!!!
> Устроим славную бучу....


ЗИМА... Замерзли, нету сладу:frown: 
Стихи повисли на ветвях
И инием покрылись талым
Слова что в наших головах. :Tu:  

Нам отогреть немножко надо б
Все рифмы, строчки, и стихи,
Мальчишки доставайте, пиво (Водку), :Pivo:  
Пеките дефки пироги. :flower:  

Там у кого то было сало :Aga:  
Горилка, прочий самогон,:tongue: 
Пашуля, Саша, две Татьяны
Антон а нука марш за стол.kuku 

Махнем немного для сугрева
И мысли кубарем попрут
Насочиняем много бреда,
Ау вы где? Раз я уж тут!!!:tongue:

----------


## Anton

Права ты - Нотя! Разбежались
Все, словно мыши по углам! :Aga:  
Толь, по работе - затерялись,
Толь, по каким другим делам?:confused: 

Давай готовить будем стол,
Быть может подтянутся рифмописцы...:cool: 
С собой джин-тоник от Бристоль
Я зацепил - хочу напиться! :Pivo:  

Ого! Да тут уж полон стол!
Ты, Нотя - чудо из Рязани! :Ok:  
Поставь пока ведро на пОл,
А я налью тебе - "Чинзано".:biggrin: 

И Пан - исчез. Быть обещал.  
Но ничего, ещё не вечер!:wink: 
Пока рассол твой не пропал,
Попробую с Рязани - "Лечо".:rolleyes: 

Ну, хватит! Что-то увлеклись!
Пора теперь других дождаться! :Aga:  
Давайте, братцы - навались!
И хватит по углам шататься! :biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

вот я пришел,
ну... наливай,
тащи на стол,
свой каравай,

я здесь.. сижу,
пока живой
ик... нет.. лижу,
ну? кто со мной?

----------


## PAN

> я здесь.. сижу,
> пока живой
> ик... нет.. *лижу*....


Не слабо знать лизнул Санёк
Коль скоро так под столик слёг.....:biggrin: .....:tongue:

----------


## bobsan

был не в себе , простите, пьян,
здесь мой единственный изьян,
теберь головушка болит,
мне нужен доктор Айболит,
или хотя бы медсестра,
та что была со мной вчера,
что делала вчера массаж,
нет?... ну тогда, налей мне Паш!

----------


## Нотя

> Поставь пока ведро на пОл,
> А я налью тебе - "Чинзано"


Похоже что моё ведро,
Бобсан нашел и выпил всё.

----------


## Нотя

> ну тогда, налей мне Паш!


Там на предыдущей странице
Антоша наливал Чинзано
Родной, сходи опохмелися
Припав к спасительному крану!

----------


## bobsan

что у Антона льёт из крана,
пусть даже трижды там чинзано,
не надо мне , я потерплю,
всех девушек блгославлю,
к Антону в жаркую струю,
я боль свою перетерплю.

----------


## Anton

Да.. видно Бобсан плох,
Что так с похмелья занемог!:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Да.. видно Бобсан плох,
> Что так с похмелья занемог!


 :Ha:  Так.... опять в запой ушли...
:mad: Места лучше не нашли?

----------


## maknata

Ну вот, опять я пьянку пропустила....
эх, хде меня нелёгкая носила? :Fz:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> был не в себе , простите, пьян,
> здесь мой единственный изьян,
> теберь головушка болит,
> мне нужен доктор Айболит,


И тут болит, и там болит?
Вам не поможет Айболит
Я пропишу вам "Мойдодыр"
Потрите череп свой до дыр

Потом снотворное примите
Часок-другой вы полежите..
Иль полижите - как хотите
В себя скорее приходите....

А в будущем, для вас урок...
Не надо пить с запасом, впрок...
Вы на себя вон посмотрите...
На волоске уже висите...

У вас уж печени цирроз
И посинел от пьнки нос...
Так дело дальше не пойдёт -
Бобсан у нас уже не пьёт...

Друзья - ему не наливать
Спиртных напитков не давать
Не то, он с крыши упадёт
Совсем от пьянки пропадёт...

Сварю ка лучше я чайку..
Да Саню чаем напою....
С малиновым к тому вареньем..
Ну вот - конец стихотворенью...
 :Ha:

----------


## bobsan

> Бобсан у нас уже не пьёт


да это точно я не пью,
сижу и тихо так поюи,
и говорю я сам с собой,
наверно в печени застой...

----------


## PAN

> сижу и тихо так поюи,
> и говорю я сам с собой


Уж лучше б пил,
Слезу не лил,
Вовсю бузил
Что было сил,
Посуду бил,
И в горн горнил,
А не скулил,
А не вопил,
И сам с собой не говорил,
И про печали все забыл...
Или забил....
Ну? Что застыл???
Пью за тебя, коль мир уныл....
Кароче - "Штоб ты не грустил".... :br:

----------


## bobsan

Мороз и солнце. Задубел,
Вес мир остался не у дел,
Хороший сон. Прогулка в лес.
И я здоров как геркулес!

----------


## bobsan

Ну что?... Скотина ! 
..........................Смотришь в никуда!
Нет керосина?
..........................Это не беда!
 А!!! нет бензина! 
...........................Сразу и забей!
Коси поляну!
..........................Запрягай коней!
Не можешь ездить ! 
..........................Так ходи пешком!
Что?... Медленно? 
............................Тогда давай бегом!
Не будет пробок.

...........................ЦЕНТРИЗБЕРКОМ!!!

----------


## PAN

Саня! Круто!!!.... И злободневно....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну что?... Скотина ! 
> ..........................Смотришь в никуда!
> Нет керосина?
> ..........................Это не беда!
> А!!! нет бензина! 
> ...........................Сразу и забей!
> Коси поляну!
> ..........................Запрягай коней!
> Не можешь ездить ! 
> ...


 :Vah:   :Ok:  

Эх, была бы я в Тамбове...:rolleyes: 
Как рванула в изберком!!!!
Ну, а так в одном районе....:wink: :rolleyes: 
Отдыхаю за компом...:biggrin: 

Всех "видала" депутатов,
В одном месте, ёпер мать!!! :Aga:  
Я устала от дебатов!!!
Милый мой, пойдем гулять!!! :Oj:

----------


## bobsan

где же ты сидишь?
милая Татьянка,
ноченьку не спишь,
видно будет пьянка...

----------


## Татьянка

> где же ты сидишь?
> милая Татьянка,


:wink: Пару кварталов вперед,
А потом за поворот....
Там свиданку назначаем,:eek: 
И знакомство отмечаем!!!:wink:

----------


## bobsan

но я не пью, читай вверху,
у всех сегодня на слуху,
к девченкам интерес пропал,
уж больно сильно я устал....
хотел поспать и то не смог,
совсем я что то занемог.

----------


## Татьянка

> но я не пью, читай вверху,
> у всех сегодня на слуху,
> к девченкам интерес пропал,
> уж больно сильно я устал....
> хотел поспать и то не смог,
> совсем я что то занемог.


:wink: Я тоже, больше чай люблю,
 :Aga:  :eek: Его с друзьми вот и пью!!!!
И хватит, милый друг, хандрить!!!:mad: 
А то в "Арену" не с кем будет и сходить....:rolleyes:

----------


## bobsan

*Татьянка*,
 так ты в БалАшихе? дела....
видать в Арене ты была,
конечно все, мимо меня
да и не надо, всё х-ня

----------


## maknata

Сижу - распухший красный нос, больные глазки..
Виной всему - эхх, вирусы -заразки :Tu:

----------


## PAN

> Сижу - распухший красный нос, больные глазки..
> Виной всему - эхх, вирусы -заразки


Есть методы народные
И средства природные....
Говорю тебе я -
Нужна гомеопатия....
Нужет сала шмат на вилке,
Перец, соль, стакан горилки....:biggrin:

----------


## maknata

> Нужет сала шмат на вилке,
> Перец, соль, стакан горилки....


Ещё грелка на всё тело..:biggrin: 
Пробовали.. всё уж надоело...
Я болею очень редко..
Но поверьте - очень метко!
Ну теперь хоть на больничном
Изменился ритм привычный-
На работу не иду,
Инфу в компе разгребу,
Все дела поподгоняю,
В общем, мож не заскучаю?:wink:

----------


## overload

Всё пьют... не топик, а таверна,
видать, с того и боль в боках,
эххх... выпил я свою цистерну
за годы лабы в кабаках.

А что хотите? Путь озябкий,
то "тасканини", то облом,
когда жених, забыв про бабки, 
лежит упитый под столом,

когда порой - куда метнуться - 
клиенты шумною гурьбой
сосредоточенно дерутся,
всё норовя прикрыться - мной...

Когда лажает джек дешёвый,
на ужин - двухнедельный рис,
когда приедут "маски-шоу"
и нас до кучи - мордой вниз,

когда жена на кухне плачет - 
весна, а нечего надеть,
когда в стране дефолт, а, значит, - 
опять без парнаса сидеть.

И не могли мы ненавидеть
пальцовки нас кормящих рук...
Вот мы и пили, чтоб не видеть
гамна, вонявшего вокруг.

----------


## JuliSm

здрасти я пришла без спросу
без букетов и сирений :Oj:  
просто снегом завалило
на предмет стихотворений

----------


## Звездочка-Т

А вот и я.... меня уж позабыли
Давно свой не показывала нос...
Дожди, дожди, ах, как всё надоело.
А в воздухе стоит немой вопрос.

Не задавай его, прошу тебя - не надо.
Пришла я с покаяньем, видишь сам.
Я как и ты, без сил домой вползала.
А впрочем - мне уже всё пополам

И вирус подхватить уже успела
Проклятый грипп, как он меня достал
И дождь у нас всё моросить, противный
Хочу чтоб он скорее перестал.

Зима - должна она ведь быть холодной
И снегом пусть покроются поля
А с крыш у нас, пускай висят сосульки
Я наконец, слеплю снеговика.

----------


## JuliSm

иду бреду ковер снежинок
недавно листьями шуршал
калейдоскоп прозрачных льдинок
забавно все разрисовал

из окон будничной маршрутки
картинок снежных суета
вот если б лето было белым
а желтой бы была зима
и ничего не происходит
прозрачно масляный фонарь
вечерний сумрак разбавляет
пытается прогнать печаль

----------


## PAN

По главной странице *bobsАn* прошмыгнул...
Вот взял бы метлу, да сюда заглянул...
Смести всю усталость...Развеять тоску...
И пива со мной хлебануть по-разку... 
 :br:  ....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> По главной странице bobsАn прошмыгнул...
> Вот взял бы метлу, да сюда заглянул...
> Смести всю усталость...Развеять тоску...
> И пива со мной хлебануть по-разку...


:wink: Скоро праздник - Новый год!!!
А у нас сейчас ДУРДОМ!!!!:eek: 
Я вот в Снегурку превратилась, :Vah:  
И малость так подъизменилась!!!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## PAN

Вот это картинка....:eek: 
*Татьянка* - блондинка... :Vah:  
Умиляюсь до слёз.... :Oj:  
А кто Дед Мороз????...:wink:

----------


## Татьянка

> Вот это картинка.... 
> Татьянка - блондинка... 
> Умиляюсь до слёз.... 
> А кто Дед Мороз????...


Нет у меня Мороза Деда,
Потерялся по дороге где-то.... :Tu:  
Эй, кто готов его заменить?:wink: 
Салатики кушать и водочку пить? :Aga:

----------


## Olegmax72

Нет у меня Мороза Деда,
Потерялся по дороге где-то.... 
Эй, кто готов его заменить? 
Салатики кушать и водочку пить?

Водочки с салатиком бы клево...
Только долго ехать до Тамбова...:rolleyes:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я вот в Снегурку превратилась, 
> И малость так подъизменилась!!!!


 Вот те, на те, посмотрите
Две Снегурки в один час....
Тань, берём с собою Пана
Пусть подарки нам раздаст

И на что нам Дед Мороз
Борода из ваты
Выпил всё, нам не донёс
Дедушка лохматый.........

----------


## bobsan

так... смотрю уже пора,
не дождусь и до утра,
две снегурки в самый раз,
эх... повеселю я вас...

пусть лохматый,
пусть не брит,
буду пьян, 
и знаменит!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> пусть лохматый,
> пусть не брит,


Твою лохматость излечу - 
На всю округу закричи
Караул мол, помогите
Меня от деда вы спасите

Вмиг понравиться захочешь
Мыться, бриться побежишь
А потом, со мною вместе
Ты на "ёлку" полетишь))

----------


## bobsan

я на ёлку хоть сейчас,
будет ёлка высший класс,

----------


## bobsan

> Вот взял бы метлу, да сюда заглянул...
> Смести всю усталость...Развеять тоску...
> И пива со мной хлебануть по-разку...


метлу я закинул и посох достал,
подарки по почте уже разослал,
волнения нет, ровно в полночь придут,
Пан! пиво тащи, отрываемся тут,
снегурки нам будут плясать на столе,
утопим год старый в плодовом вине!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> я на ёлку хоть сейчас,
> будет ёлка высший класс,


Ну, тогда слезай-ка с трона
Хватит веселить народ
Будет день - и будет пища...
ЗАвтра новый день придёт......

А сейчас пойдём мы спать
Утром рано нам вставать....
Баю-баюшки спою - 
Злых я духов отгоню.........

Саш, пошли спать)))) а то.........

----------


## PAN

> Саш, пошли спать))))


Ну вот, опять...:rolleyes: 
Народ, вставай!!!!!
Полней наливай!!!!!...:biggrin:

----------


## bobsan

что наливаь? опять давать...
устал я братци выпивать,
давай-ка  лучше отдохнем,
и форум рифмою взорвем.
не будет больше нам забот,
наступит, с...ка, новый год!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну вот, опять...


Паш, что опять? Ну что опять?
Бобсан не может уж стоять...
Едва коснулся он подушки...
Так сразу начал напевать)))

Ну сколько ж можно - понамать...
Работать, и не отдыхать...
Саш, хватит деньгУ добывать...
Пора уж Новый Год встречать.....)))))))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> что наливаь? опять давать...
> устал я братци выпивать,
> давай-ка  лучше отдохнем,
> и форум рифмою взорвем.
> не будет больше нам забот,
> наступит, с...ка, новый год!


Так-так...ему не наливать...
Ведь утром рано надо встать
Работа срочная опять - 
Рабочим взбучку надо дать

Потом поехать на обьект
Ну, в общем - силы уже нет...
Про выпивку пора забыть...
А с рифмою начать дружить.

Ах, к стати - Новый Год не с...ка
Ведь крысу нужно нам встречать
Сказали - будет год богатым
Пора мешки всем запасать
:biggrin:  :Aga:  :wink:

----------


## pavel-lapenko@mail.ru

Елочка, елка, 
Колкая иголка
Где ты выросла?
— В лесу.
— Что ты видела?
— Лису.
— Что в лесу?
— Морозы. 
Голые березы, 
Волки да медведи — 
Вот и все соседи.
— А у нас под Новый год 
Каждый песенку поет.

----------


## Olegmax72

Мы у нас на Севере
Ёлки все проверили,
Знаем чточно - Новый год
К нам быстрее всех придёт!
И семьёй армейской-дружной
Хоровод водить нам нужно.
Подмимите тост за нас...
С Новым годом! В добрый час!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Подмимите тост за нас...
> С Новым годом! В добрый час!


_Новый Год ступает по Планете
Путь его не близок - путь далёк
Ждут его и взрослые, и дети
И с надеждой смотрят на мешок

Что в мешке у Дедушки Мороза?
Не забыл ли счастья положить?
И удачу, чтобы всем, в придачу
И здоровья, чтобы с миром жить!

Пожелаем же друзья друг-другу
В новогодний вечер не забыть, 
Тех - кому мы, очень-очень нужнЫ 
Тех - кто продолжает нас любить!

В Новый Год пусть чудо совершится
В сердце лёд расстает у 'врагов'
И в бокалах пусть шампанское искрится
Эй! Поторопись, кто не готов!

С Новым Годом! С новым счастьем скажем!
Мы бокалы полные нальём
И друзьям, на самый дальний Север
Мы привет наш пламенный пошлём!_[/FONT]

_Всех в темке с наступающим, Новым Годом!!!!!!!!
Всех люблю, нет.... ОБОЖАЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮЮ!!!!!! _

----------


## Olegmax72

Спасибо всем, кто помнит нас, в погонах
Кто тост поднимет в праздничную ночь...
За тех, кто далеко - в метро, в вагонах,
Кто в бой идет, кто убегает прочь...

За Звёздочку в далёком тёмном небе,
Что светит, пусть не нашей, но стране
Но ОБОЖАЕТ нас, в дыму и снеге
И с нами рядом - наяву, во сне...

Мы тоже тост поднимем, но попозже...
Когда вы все от  праздников устав,
Пойдёте отдыхать. Поднимем тоже
В хмельном тумане пару дней пропав...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> За Звёздочку в далёком тёмном небе,
> Что светит, пусть не нашей, но стране
> Но ОБОЖАЕТ нас, в дыму и снеге
> И с нами рядом - наяву, во сне...


Да, это так, в далёком, тёмном небе
Но не сияет, не блестит она
Сидит у монитора, и грустит о снеге
Мечту заветную в душе своей храня

Лишь сумерки спускаются на город
Зажгутся разноцветные огни
Она о Родине заснеженной мечтает
Хоть смутно помнит, те далёкие деньки

Но точно знает - было много снега
И снеговик, огромный во дворе
На шее красный шарф, и нос 'морковка'
Эх.... кто б его принёс сейчас ко мне

А с неба только дождь - какая сырость!
Быть может это слёзы той 'звезды'?
Которой не сиять на тёмном небе
Ей хочется увидеть блеск Москвы

С друзьями побродить по бездорожью
Засыпанному снегом до колен
Снежками может обкидать прохожих
Так хочется больших ей перемен.

-------------------------

Олег, тебя приветствовать я рада
И хочется надеяться сейчас
Пусть хоть какая будет там 'засада'
Нам сможешь уделить хотя бы час.

----------


## Olegmax72

Олег, тебя приветствовать я рада
И хочется надеяться сейчас
Пусть хоть какая будет там 'засада'
Нам сможешь уделить хотя бы час.[/QUOTE]



Вам уделить я рад хоть день, хоть Вечность...
Засады ни какие не страшны!
Моя душа и сердце - БЕСКОНЕЧНОСТЬ,
Я верю в счастье, доброту и сны...

Вам петь готов все дни и даже ночи,
Хватило б песен. Да должно хватить,
Не хватит - я спою про черны очи
Короче, Вам не дам меня забыть!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Вам уделить я рад хоть день, хоть Вечность...
> Засады ни какие не страшны!
> Моя душа и сердце - БЕСКОНЕЧНОСТЬ,
> Я верю в счастье, доброту и сны...
> 
> Вам петь готов все дни и даже ночи,
> Хватило б песен. Да должно хватить,
> Не хватит - я спою про черны очи
> Короче, Вам не дам меня забыть!


Я тоже верю в бесконечность счастья
Хоть вижу я порой плохие сны
Но, если вместе - не страшны ненастья
Проходят стороной пускай они

А песен в мире столько есть хороших
Что не закончится огромный их запас
И если вдруг мы не найдём чего-то
Сумеем сами сочинить тогда про нас

Про то, как где-то, в дальнем Заполярье
Поэт, военный, просто - человек
Стихи в тиши ночной на форум пишет
Со 'Звёздочкой' далёкой говорит

Про то, как затаилось всё в округе
Сидит тихонько в темке той народ
Лишь издали с улыбкой наблюдая
Куда же поединок заведёт

Но, только я скажу чесной компании
НЕ будет побеждённых, иль побед
Прошу простить - сейчас я отбываю
Команду папа дал мне - 'На обед"

Когда вернусь, хочу вас тут увидеть
Проснувшихся, весёлых, и родных
Меня немножко все вы подзабыли?
Ну ничего - возьму РЕВАНШ на выходных
:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

----------


## Olegmax72

Запрос на ICQ уже послал Вам,
Но только всё мне не идёт ответ...
Приятного желаю аппетита,
Но, затянулся, видимо обед...

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Запрос на ICQ уже послал Вам,
> Но только всё мне не идёт ответ...
> Приятного желаю аппетита,
> Но, затянулся, видимо обед...


Уже вернулась -  можем мы продолжить
Наш стихотворный, супер-марафон
Прошу простить, за то, что задержалась
Был очень важный, телефонный разговор...

Про АйСиКьЮ совсем я позабыла
Давненько в проге этой не была
Сейчас включусь, и дам вам подтверждение
Всё очень быстро - вот и все дела)))

----------


## Звездочка-Т

И снова тишина как в танке
Пойду искать свою Татьянку
А если повезёт, то Пашу
Олега может, или Сашу
Нет, лучше уж тогда Наташу )))

----------


## PAN

> И снова тишина как в танке


Не сыпьте солью мне на ранки...
Скучаю жутко... Рьяно плАчу...
И пью за вас... и за удачу...

----------


## Olegmax72

Не так уж тихо в наших танках,:wink: 
Да и зачем искать Татьянку?:frown: 
Поддержим PANA и нальём!  :Pivo:  
И песню Звёздочке споём! :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

О, что я вижу - снова пьянка?
Так, где моя Татьянка?
Девчёнки - в кучу собирайтесь
По полной в темке отрывайтесь))))

----------


## maknata

Ну вот, "отновогодилася" я.
Спешу сюда, где наша "поэтичная семья"-
Танюши, Паша, Саша и Олег
(пардоньте - в рифму не утискаю я всех:biggrin: )
Люблю,целую, с Новым Годом поздравляю
И щедрой музы всем желаю!

----------


## PAN

Ну всё, пошел Новый Год встречать я....
С наступающим, сестры и братья!!!... :br:

----------


## Olegmax72

Всех с Новым годом! С новым счастьем!
Пусть стороной пройдут ненастья!
И снова вместе будем мы,
И средь цветов, и средь зимы!

----------


## Olegmax72

За стол садитесь, открывайте,
Полнее рюмки наливайте!
Ну и одну - за нас налей,
А мы...
На страже рубежей.

----------


## Звездочка-Т

*И я давно встречать готова
Сначала с мамой, папой - дома
Продолжу я в кругу друзей
В двенадцать прикну я " Налей"

Когда нальют полней вина
Скажу:' Давайте ка до дна
За тех, кто праздник охраняет
Нам жить спокойно помогает"

Потом скажу чтоб повторили
И за друзей тост говорили
За вас начну сегодня пить
Поверьте - мне без вас не жить!

Так пусть же дружба наша крепнет
Её прославим на века
Ну всё родные, убегаю... 
До скорых встречь! Пока! Пока!

*

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Ну вот, и встретили его
И сказан главный тост давно
А в темке пусто и темно
Где смех, веселье - где оно?

Бобсан давно уже не пишет
И Пан, на ушко нам не дышет
Ну, Саша связи ждёт, а Пан?
Взял балалайку, и пропал

Натуся занята делами
Татьянка, почему не с нами?
'Ведмедь' - Олег, куда подался?
Олег, другой (Североморский), где потерялся?

----------


## PAN

Привет, проказница Танюшка... :flower:  
Идём, дохну тебе на ушко....:wink: .... :Vah:

----------


## Umka

> 'Ведмедь' - Олег, куда подался?


Я тут, друзья, с приветом скорым!
Дорог на свете тьма- одна ведёт на форум :smile:

----------


## PAN

Так вот как выглядят медведи летом!!!!!...:rolleyes: 
Цветы, жара... И Умка наш... с приветом....:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Татьянка, почему не с нами?


:rolleyes:  Дела... проблемы...куча....
ПОгодь, я вам ещё наскучу...:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Привет, проказница Танюшка... 
> Идём, дохну тебе на ушко.... .


 :Vah:  Эт скок на грудь нужно принять
Чтоб та-а-а-ак божественно дышать?
Ты Паша поделись на ушко - 
С чем Рум мешаешь в кружке?:biggrin: 




> Я тут, друзья, с приветом скорым!
> Дорог на свете тьма- одна ведёт на форум


Так-так... дорогам всем поставлю я запрет - 
Чтоб медведям потом нам не махать во след...:tongue: 
Олегка, выкинь в реку драндулет...
Ведь нас милей на Свете нет:biggrin: :tongue: 





> Так вот как выглядят медведи летом!!!!!... 
> Цветы, жара... И Умка наш... с приветом....


 :Vah:  :biggrin: :biggrin:  



> Дела... проблемы...куча....
> ПОгодь, я вам ещё наскучу..


Танюш - да ну их всех в болото...
Мне пошутить с тобой охота...
Мальчишки заняты собой...
И в темке наступил покой...:frown: :biggrin:

----------


## tannechka

А можно мне покой нарушить?
Мне так охота поболтать....
И первый раз таким макаром 
Я буду мысли извергать:biggrin:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> А можно мне покой нарушить?
> Мне так охота поболтать....
> И первый раз таким макаром 
> Я буду мысли извергать


О! Вот это так! Вот это класс!
Что навестить решила нас!
ДАвай Танюша, не стесняйся
Стихами с нами изъясняйся! :))

----------


## tannechka

Я очень рада приглошенью
Простите если что не так
Я с вами рада пообщатся
Н :flower:  у и конечно опыта нобратся

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Я очень рада приглошенью
> Простите если что не так
> Я с вами рада пообщатся
> Н у и конечно опыта нобратся


Всё так Танюш, всё так, поверь
И не укажут тут на дверь...
И вот ещё - давай на ТЫ
Мы Дружбы наведём мосты!

----------


## tannechka

Вот классно!Я совсем не против!
Раз начали с тобой мы рефмоплетить! :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Давай, поднимем наш бокал
Чтоб нас никто не обижал
А если вдруг кому то хоцца
На наш отпор сей час нарвётся

----------


## tannechka

Я поняла о чем ты завела!
Дадим отпор большому носу 
Ну это я конечно за :Aga:

----------


## zrzh

Отпор? Ну-ну. Всегда забавно
смотреть, объединяет как
людей далёких общий враг.

----------


## tannechka

Ну что ж вы так 
Откудо знать вам?
Хотите дам я вам совет
Что нос свой 
ВЫ пожалуйста не суйте
Туда куда ноложен вам запрет :Aga:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну что ж вы так 
> Откудо знать вам?
> Хотите дам я вам совет
> Что нос свой 
> ВЫ пожалуйста не суйте
> Туда куда ноложен вам запрет


Я падцталомммм!!!!!! Вот это да!!!!! :Vah:  
Как в оборот его взяла:biggrin: 
Вот, видишь, как всё очень просто
И рифмой можно дать по носу!:biggrin:  :flower:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Отпор? Ну-ну. Всегда забавно
> смотреть, объединяет как
> людей далёких общий враг.


Да что Вы! Что Вы! Где "Отпор"?
Ведём мы светский разговор...
Ведь мы пока что не знакомы..
Снимайте Вы с себя оковы

Представтесь дамам, как ведётся
Глядишь - и разговор польётся
А то, учить всех наровите
Любезный - душу не травите...

Ведь каждый знает - не дурак
Тут не война, и где тут 'враг'?
Гостей достойно принимаем
И угостим, и обласкаем....

----------


## Olegmax72

> Танюш - да ну их всех в болото...
> Мне пошутить с тобой охота...
> Мальчишки заняты собой...
> И в темке наступил покой...



:frown: Ну вот. Зачем в болото нас?
Подводит просто в нете связь...
Лягушки квакают в болоте,
А мне - а мне летать охота!!!!

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Ну вот. Зачем в болото нас?


Да нет Олег, не вас - проблеммы те
Чтоб не держать их в голове))

----------


## PAN

Танюшки! Что взялись ругаться вдруг???
Забудьте мелкие обиды, право...
К стихам вернитесь и забавам,
И принимайте Зою(*zrzh*) в круг...:wink:

----------


## Нотя

Мы ругаться здесь не будем
Все обиды позабудем
Форум этот нам - семья!
Так что ссориться низззя!!!

----------


## PAN

> Форум этот нам - семья!
> Так что ссориться низззя!!!


Правильно! Так выпьем за это!!!... :br:  
Ой, Нотя!!! У вас в Рязани лето???.... :Vah:

----------


## Нотя

> Правильно! Так выпьем за это!!!... 
> Ой, Нотя!!! У вас в Рязани лето???


Ну........... почти, наверно, лето
Минус 20 за бортом,
Впрочем стоит ли об этом
Скоро песни запоем.

----------


## tannechka

Песни петь мы очень любим :Aga:  
И про ссоры все забудемkuku

----------


## Нотя

> Песни петь мы очень любим 
> И про ссоры все забудем


Вам привет Танюша шлет, 
Тетя Нотя в Новый год,
Поздравляю вас сердечно,
Бум дружить с тобой конечно!!! :flower:

----------


## maknata

Я сейчас сижу в гостях,
Встреча супер,просто "ах"!
Форум нас вот так сдружил
Супер-встречу подарил!
Люду в тему приглашаю,
(С её компа щас вещаю).
Примем в дружную семейку
Рифмоплётов на скамейке?

----------


## Нотя

> Примем в дружную семейку
> Рифмоплётов на скамейке?


Пусть присядет рядышком
Угостит оладышком
Принимаем мы гостей
Рифмоплетов всех мастей.

----------


## PAN

*maknata*, встречей наслаждайтесь,
Но сильно там не напивайтесь...:tongue: ....:biggrin:

----------


## Olegmax72

> Я сейчас сижу в гостях,
> Встреча супер,просто "ах"!
> Форум нас вот так сдружил
> Супер-встречу подарил!
> Люду в тему приглашаю,
> (С её компа щас вещаю).
> Примем в дружную семейку
> Рифмоплётов на скамейке?


Если можно?...
 Я бы принял,
Рады мы всегда друзьям.
Вместе с вами на скамейке
Спели б мы назло врагам!

----------


## PAN

Собирайся народ!!! 
Щаззз нам Звездочка споёт...
*tannechka* с Нотей похлопают,
Станцуют, ножками потопают...
А мы с Олегом крикнем "БИС!!!"...
Вот это будет сюрприз...
Всё будет......Э-э-э-э... Если *maknata* нальёт....:biggrin:

----------


## optimistka17

Раз принимаете меня,
То заходить к вам буду я...
 А что касаемо винца, 
То мы с Натальей с легонца...
Бокал, другой для аппетита
 Ведем себя, ну прям элита...

----------


## Нотя

> Собирайся народ!!! 
> Щаззз нам Звездочка споёт...
> tannechka с Нотей похлопают,
> Станцуют, ножками потопают...
> А мы с Олегом крикнем "БИС!!!"...
> Вот это будет сюрприз...
> 
> Всё будет......Э-э-э-э... Если maknata нальёт


Ну если нам нальют немножко
Мы так похлопает в ладошки
И так станцуем мы сюрприз
Что :Oj:   можем получить стриптиз

----------


## PAN

Оптимисты - наш народ... :Ok:  
*optimistka*, - в хоровод... :Aga:  
Таня не поёт пока, 
Так станцуем гопака... :WhiteVoid 1:  ...:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> И так станцуем мы сюрприз
> Что можем получить стриптиз


Нотя!!! Смотри, новичков не пугай !!!....:biggrin: 
А с другой стороны... Танцевать начинай...:biggrin: 
Рифмованный страстный сриптиз я люблю... :Oj:  
Сейчас не сдержуся и тоже вступлю... :Vah:

----------


## Olegmax72

Эх Паш, давай за них поднимем!
Ведь мы без них - почти НИКТО...
Колено склоним, шляпу снимем,
Споём сопрано и Альто....

----------


## PAN

> Колено склоним, шляпу снимем,
> Споём сопрано и Альто....


Склонить - согласен...:biggrin:  А сопрано - 
Рано...:wink: 
Поднять - опять же ДА!
Всегда!!! :Aga:  
За женщин мы вдвоём
С Олегом стоя пьём!!!... :br:

----------


## Нотя

> шляпу снимем,


Ну вот положено начало,
Откликнулся танцор один
Ты Паша тоже не стесняйся, :Oj:  
Устройся в кресле, расслабляйся. :Ha:  
А новичкам совет один
Пугаться , право нет причин :Aga:  
Все будет мило и пристойно :flower:  
Напьёмся как всегда достойно :Pivo:

----------


## Olegmax72

Так, всё, ребята я бегу.
Стакан поднять ещё смогу.
И с Пашей стоя выпить тоже!
За Вас, ведь нам Вас нет дороже!

----------


## PAN

> Все будет мило и пристойно 
> Напьёмся как всегда достойно


Ага... Понятно... Так и есть...:rolleyes: 
Съедим Горилку, выпьем сало...:eek: 
Не посрамим поэта честь, :Ha:  
Раз тётя Нотя обещала...:biggrin:

----------


## Татьянка

> Напьёмся как всегда достойно


Достойно? Нееее, я не умею!!!!:eek: 
Чуть выпью и уже дурею!!!:rolleyes:

----------


## maknata

> Чуть выпью и уже дурею!!!


Не Станиславский я...Но я - НЕ ВЕРЮ!!:biggrin:

----------


## PAN

> Не Станиславский я...Но я - НЕ ВЕРЮ!!


Я тоже... :Aga:  Хм...:rolleyes:  Когда нибудь проверю... :Vah:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

Хм... как странно... 
О ссоре разговора не вела..
Да братцы - вот они...дела...
Насколько помню - я войну не начинала
"Врагов' нигде я не видал....

Ну ладно - продолжайте веселиться...
Мешать не смею я  - позвольте удалиться...

----------


## Татьянка

> Я тоже... Хм... Когда нибудь проверю...


 :Vah:   О как!!! Однако!!!! Я подожду....
Ну...если для встречи время найду...
Но много я пить не умею,чес слово.
Мне с выпивки просто...херово... :Tu:

----------


## Татьянка

> Ну ладно - продолжайте веселиться...
> Мешать не смею я - позвольте удалиться...


:eek: Куда? Куда ты удалилась?
А с нами и не веселилась.... :Tu:

----------


## Звездочка-Т

> Куда? Куда ты удалилась?
> А с нами и не веселилась....


Танюш, я никуда от вас не делась
А просто - веселиться расхотелось...
Ходила, темки молча я читала...
Последняя мЫслЯ моя пропала.....

----------


## Mazaykina

Ну что, друзья, прошел уж год
Как рифма из вас просто прёт.
Простите, темку  закрываю.
Флудите рядом, я линяюююююююю... :biggrin: :tongue:

----------

